# Lakerland



## Billo_Really

'bout fuckin' time we won!

I still want Mike Brown fired!


----------



## Billo_Really

*The Lakers won and ya'll can kiss my big, white, Irish Catholic ass!*


_And yes, I have been drinking..._


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck you, none of you bitches can handle the Lakers!


----------



## hjmick

Fuck the Lakers.


----------



## Billo_Really

hjmick said:


> Fuck the Lakers.


What is your problem, asshole?

You do realize this is Kobe Country?


----------



## TruthSeeker56

I HATE THE LAKERS.

The last time I even remotely liked the Lakers was back when Jerry West and Wilt Chamberlain were on the team.

But, then again, the last time I really paid attention to basketball was in the 1980s.


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

You guys need to get rid of that 1940's Princeton offense.


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

And you guys need to let Nash run some more pick n roll with Howard.  That would be unstoppable.


----------



## Immanuel

I wish it was the frigging NBA on strike and not the NHL.

Who gives a shit about basketball anyway?  I'd rather watch a knitting tournament than an NBA game.  Hell, in the NBA the only 5 seconds that can even be remotely considered to be exciting during the entire season are the last 5 seconds of the last game.

Immie


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

sorry, but hockey is boring


----------



## Immanuel

lefty_rosenthal said:


> sorry, but hockey is boring



Not nearly as boring as the NBA.

Immie


----------



## Billo_Really

lefty_rosenthal said:


> And you guys need to let Nash run some more pick n roll with Howard.  That would be unstoppable.


That's why they need to fire Mike Brown and hire Mike D'Antoni.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kobe to play until he's 40...







...Boo-yah!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Immanuel said:


> I wish it was the frigging NBA on strike and not the NHL.
> 
> Who gives a shit about basketball anyway?  I'd rather watch a knitting tournament than an NBA game.  Hell, in the NBA the only 5 seconds that can even be remotely considered to be exciting during the entire season are the last 5 seconds of the last game.
> 
> Immie


No no, it's *real* exciting watching 10 semi-retarded tall guys put a rubber ball in a hoop 10 feet off the ground. It's amazing and beautiful! That's what they say on ESPN! 

What's even *more* amazing is watching and listening to people like the OP talk like they're part owners of the team.

Given enough money, the Lakers would move to China and leave all their "fans" behind. Hey, they moved from Minnesota didn't they? Basketball is promoted as an International Sport right? Don't they have games where they have their names in Spanish? Yes they do.


----------



## Mad Scientist

loinboy said:


> Kobe to play until he's 40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Boo-yah!


As long as there's plenty of Hotel Workers to rape, Kobe is gonna' play!

*Scroo-Yah!*


----------



## Billo_Really

Mad Scientist said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was the frigging NBA on strike and not the NHL.
> 
> Who gives a shit about basketball anyway?  I'd rather watch a knitting tournament than an NBA game.  Hell, in the NBA the only 5 seconds that can even be remotely considered to be exciting during the entire season are the last 5 seconds of the last game.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> No no, it's *real* exciting watching 10 semi-retarded tall guys put a rubber ball in a hoop 10 feet off the ground. It's amazing and beautiful! That's what they say on ESPN!
> 
> What's even *more* amazing is watching and listening to people like the OP talk like they're part owners of the team.
> 
> Given enough money, the Lakers would move to China and leave all their "fans" behind. Hey, they moved from Minnesota didn't they? Basketball is promoted as an International Sport right? Don't they have games where they have their names in Spanish? Yes they do.
Click to expand...

Kobe's more popular in China than Yao Ming.


----------



## Mad Scientist

loinboy said:


> Kobe's more popular in China than Yao Ming.


That doesn't mean either one is worth a sh*t.

Sidebar: Best thing the Elected Leaders of L.A. ever did was to boot out Al Davis and his f*ckin' worshiped by gangs, money pit Raiders. Next best thing was letting the Rams go.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Immanuel said:


> I wish it was the frigging NBA on strike and not the NHL.
> 
> Who gives a shit about basketball anyway?  I'd rather watch a knitting tournament than an NBA game.  Hell, in the NBA the only 5 seconds that can even be remotely considered to be exciting during the entire season are the last 5 seconds of the last game.
> 
> Immie



Hockey is nothing more than "ice soccer". The games are low-scoring and way too long.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mad Scientist said:


> That doesn't mean either one is worth a sh*t.
> 
> Sidebar: Best thing the Elected Leaders of L.A. ever did was to boot out Al Davis and his f*ckin' worshiped by gangs, money pit Raiders. Next best thing was letting the Rams go.


Hey, I grew up on Roman Gabriel and Merlin Olsen.  

I'm a Ram fan and want them back in the Collisium.


----------



## Immanuel

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was the frigging NBA on strike and not the NHL.
> 
> Who gives a shit about basketball anyway?  I'd rather watch a knitting tournament than an NBA game.  Hell, in the NBA the only 5 seconds that can even be remotely considered to be exciting during the entire season are the last 5 seconds of the last game.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey is nothing more than "ice soccer". The games are low-scoring and way too long.
Click to expand...


But basketball would be too long if they played ten minute games.  Like I said, I would rather watch a knitting tournament!



Immie


----------



## Billo_Really

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Hockey is nothing more than "ice soccer". The games are low-scoring and way too long.


Have you ever seen a game live?


----------



## 4Horsemen

loinboy said:


> 'bout fuckin' time we won!
> 
> I still want Mike Brown fired!




Not so fast. Mike Brown is doing just what he needs to be doing...what Kobe Bryant wants. 

We don't need Mike Brown trying to be Phil Jackson, that's what got us fucked up last year. 

We don't need Mike Brown trying to change up the Triangle offense. 

We need Mike Brown to be the low key figurehead he's been since day one. 

THIS is Kobe's team. make no mistake. the Lakers will be fine.


----------



## Billo_Really

4Horsemen said:


> Not so fast. Mike Brown is doing just what he needs to be doing...what Kobe Bryant wants.
> 
> We don't need Mike Brown trying to be Phil Jackson, that's what got us fucked up last year.
> 
> We don't need Mike Brown trying to change up the Triangle offense.
> 
> We need Mike Brown to be the low key figurehead he's been since day one.
> 
> THIS is Kobe's team. make no mistake. the Lakers will be fine.


Mike D'Antoni knows how to use Steve Nash and he's available!


----------



## Billo_Really

Get that fart-lookin' ass outta there!


----------



## Billo_Really

Does anyone know the Lakers were going to change their name to the "Oceanaires" when they first came to Los Angeles from Minnisota?


----------



## 4Horsemen

loinboy said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast. Mike Brown is doing just what he needs to be doing...what Kobe Bryant wants.
> 
> We don't need Mike Brown trying to be Phil Jackson, that's what got us fucked up last year.
> 
> We don't need Mike Brown trying to change up the Triangle offense.
> 
> We need Mike Brown to be the low key figurehead he's been since day one.
> 
> THIS is Kobe's team. make no mistake. the Lakers will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike D'Antoni knows how to use Steve Nash and he's available!
Click to expand...


I know you wanna push the panic button, but it's only 4 games in. . they got 78 more to go. 

Relax

and D'Antoni is a garbage coach and would hurt us bad.


----------



## 4Horsemen

loinboy said:


> Does anyone know the Lakers were going to change their name to the "Oceanaires" when they first came to Los Angeles from Minnisota?



I remember. thank god for Jerry West. ...lol


----------



## High_Gravity

Mad Scientist said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe to play until he's 40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Boo-yah!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as there's plenty of Hotel Workers to rape, Kobe is gonna' play!
> 
> *Scroo-Yah!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

4Horsemen said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the Lakers were going to change their name to the "Oceanaires" when they first came to Los Angeles from Minnisota?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember. thank god for Jerry West. ...lol
Click to expand...

When I first started following the Lakers, they had a white center named Daryl Imoff.


----------



## 4Horsemen

loinboy said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was the frigging NBA on strike and not the NHL.
> 
> Who gives a shit about basketball anyway?  I'd rather watch a knitting tournament than an NBA game.  Hell, in the NBA the only 5 seconds that can even be remotely considered to be exciting during the entire season are the last 5 seconds of the last game.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> No no, it's *real* exciting watching 10 semi-retarded tall guys put a rubber ball in a hoop 10 feet off the ground. It's amazing and beautiful! That's what they say on ESPN!
> 
> What's even *more* amazing is watching and listening to people like the OP talk like they're part owners of the team.
> 
> Given enough money, the Lakers would move to China and leave all their "fans" behind. Hey, they moved from Minnesota didn't they? Basketball is promoted as an International Sport right? Don't they have games where they have their names in Spanish? Yes they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe's more popular in China than Yao Ming.
Click to expand...


haha  true


----------



## 4Horsemen

loinboy said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the Lakers were going to change their name to the "Oceanaires" when they first came to Los Angeles from Minnisota?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember. thank god for Jerry West. ...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first started following the Lakers, they had a white center named Daryl Imoff.
Click to expand...


My first taste was the MPLS uni's. And then came the best logo and name change uni ever transformation into this....









  Gotta love that shit


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey is nothing more than "ice soccer". The games are low-scoring and way too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a game live?
Click to expand...


Been to hockey and I slept through it fine.


----------



## Rocko

I fully expect the Lakers to win it all this year. There too big and talented not to.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Rocko said:


> I fully expect the Lakers to win it all this year. There too big and talented not to.



Lakers  vs. OKC  = West Championship

Heat vs. Bulls =  East Championship


Lakers vs. Bulls is my dream but I think the Heat will be back to defend their title. 

so *Lakers vs. Heat 2012 *


----------



## Rocko

4Horsemen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fully expect the Lakers to win it all this year. There too big and talented not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers  vs. OKC  = West Championship
> 
> Heat vs. Bulls =  East Championship
> 
> 
> Lakers vs. Bulls is my dream but I think the Heat will be back to defend their title.
> 
> so *Lakers vs. Heat 2012 *
Click to expand...


Agreed. I say it's Lakers over Heat in 6.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Is this the greatest center in NBA history?​*



​


----------



## Billo_Really

4Horsemen said:


> My first taste was the MPLS uni's. And then came the best logo and name change uni ever transformation into this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love that shit


Seeing's how you out rank me as a Laker fan, maybe you can put the following point in perspective:

*About a year ago, people were discussing the most popular Laker ever.  In the discussion, were Magic, Jerry, Kareem, James and Coop.  But what I find hard to believe, missing from that discussion, was the man who wore number 22.*​
Was that a surprise?  Or not?


----------



## Billo_Really

loinboy said:


> *Is this the greatest center in NBA history?​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Or are one of these guys?​*




​


----------



## Billo_Really

Whose a better basketball player?​

Kareem Abdul Jabbar?​


​


Or Lew Alcindor?​


​


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> *Is this the greatest center in NBA history?​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yes.


----------



## Billo_Really

*WTF*​
is happening?​


----------



## Papageorgio

Good question, the Lakers seem to look worse today than they did 5 games ago. I doubt it will last but I'm enjoying it for now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Great game against the Jazz last night.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Great game against the Jazz last night.


Negro please!


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Good question, the Lakers seem to look worse today than they did 5 games ago. I doubt it will last but I'm enjoying it for now.


You will burn in hell for your comments.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Great game against the Jazz last night.


----------



## 4Horsemen

*Loinboy* relax man!...LOL...you racking my nerves it's only 5 games in. you expect the Lakers to go  82-0?

hahaha...c'mon man!  give it some time. When they are 30 games in and look like 2-28, THEN it's time to panic...haha


----------



## Billo_Really

4Horsemen said:


> *Loinboy* relax man!...LOL...you racking my nerves it's only 5 games in. you expect the Lakers to go  82-0?
> 
> hahaha...c'mon man!  give it some time. When they are 30 games in and look like 2-28, THEN it's time to panic...haha



I asked you a question in post #37, are you going to answer it?


----------



## 4Horsemen

loinboy said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first taste was the MPLS uni's. And then came the best logo and name change uni ever transformation into this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love that shit
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing's how you out rank me as a Laker fan, maybe you can put the following point in perspective:
> 
> *About a year ago, people were discussing the most popular Laker ever.  In the discussion, were Magic, Jerry, Kareem, James and Coop.  But what I find hard to believe, missing from that discussion, was the man who wore number 22.*​
> Was that a surprise?  Or not?
Click to expand...



*Elgin Baylor*


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game against the Jazz last night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, the Lakers seem to look worse today than they did 5 games ago. I doubt it will last but I'm enjoying it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> You will burn in hell for your comments.
Click to expand...


Lol! At least I can keep Kobe company.


----------



## Rocko

Lakers fired Mike Brown todady...Phil Jackson?


----------



## 4Horsemen

Rocko said:


> Lakers fired Mike Brown todady...Phil Jackson?



Good. 

and no to Phil...too old. not all there mentally anymore. 

I would consider Doc Rivers though. steal him from the Celtics.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Mike D'Antoni​*
Brian Shaw

Byron Scott

Coach K

Chauncy Billups

Don Nelson

Larry Bird

Tommy Lasorda​


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## kiwiman127

I have a Minneapolis Laker hat that is not for sale.
The Lakers should have changed their name to something that mirrors LA. Exactly how many lakes does LA actually have?
Anyway, within the Target Center is a statue of George Mikan, the first dominant center to play in the NBA when he played for the then Minneapolis Lakers.  This moment in history was brought to you by Grain Belt Nordeast Beer. Yum


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> *Mike D'Antoni​*
> Brian Shaw
> 
> Byron Scott
> 
> Coach K
> 
> Chauncy Billups
> 
> Don Nelson
> 
> Larry Bird
> 
> Tommy Lasorda​



Bird, no. Nelson is a no, Coach K won't leave Duke, D'Antoni is not a real candidate, I heard owners have issues with him. Shaw and Scott...maybe but there is something missing in these two, otherwise they'd already have coaching jobs. Billups? Interesting  choice.


----------



## ginscpy

Looks like there won'tbe an NFL team in LA anytime soon.

The downtown stadium deal seems to be falling apart.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Bird, no. Nelson is a no, Coach K won't leave Duke, D'Antoni is not a real candidate, I heard owners have issues with him. Shaw and Scott...maybe but there is something missing in these two, otherwise they'd already have coaching jobs. Billups? Interesting  choice.


The top 2 candidates are Phil Jackson and Mike D'Antoni.

They're going to talk to Phil this weekend to see if he's interested, if he say's no, it's D'Antoni's job.


----------



## kiwiman127

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bird, no. Nelson is a no, Coach K won't leave Duke, D'Antoni is not a real candidate, I heard owners have issues with him. Shaw and Scott...maybe but there is something missing in these two, otherwise they'd already have coaching jobs. Billups? Interesting  choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The top 2 candidates are Phil Jackson and Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> They're going to talk to Phil this weekend to see if he's interested, if he say's no, it's D'Antoni's job.
Click to expand...


Why not Kurt Rambis, he did an incredible job when he was coaching Minny!


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> Why not Kurt Rambis, he did an incredible job when he was coaching Minny!


Yeah, if you're into losing records.

Here's a thought, why not make Kobe* "player-coach"?*

It worked for Bill Russell!


----------



## Billo_Really

Has everyone forgot about that high-powered Phoenix offense they had just a few years ago?  It was something to watch and impossible to stop.  That's what D'Antoni would bring.  He just needs to get a Jerry Sloan to come in and take care of the defense.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Kurt Rambis, he did an incredible job when he was coaching Minny!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're into losing records.
> 
> Here's a thought, why not make Kobe* "player-coach"?*
> 
> It worked for Bill Russell!
Click to expand...


Kobe is not a coach, players like Kobe rarely are good coaching material.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Has everyone forgot about that high-powered Phoenix offense they had just a few years ago?  It was something to watch and impossible to stop.  That's what D'Antoni would bring.  He just needs to get a Jerry Sloan to come in and take care of the defense.



Sloan says he won't coach. Jackson only wants limited coaching on road games, that doesn't show commitment, but the Lakers believe the only way to win is Jackson. D'Antoni is a different type of coach, I'm not sure if LA is built for his offense but it would be interesting.

Jackson is the legend every Laker coach will be compared to, that is a lot of pressure. Mike Dunleavy has been mentioned. The key is managing Kobe, if you get Kobe to buy in, then you have a shot.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The key is managing Kobe, if you get Kobe to buy in, then you have a shot.


The could make Kobe a "player-coach" and problem solved.


----------



## Billo_Really

The first thing Mike D'Antoni should do, is hire Jerry Sloan to coach the defense.

If he does, you can start making room for another championship banner right now.

In fact, you can maker room for two.


----------



## ginscpy

Rocko said:


> I fully expect the Lakers to win it all this year. There too big and talented not to.



They are too old and slow.


----------



## ginscpy

Did Phil Jackson turn the Lakers down?


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> Did Phil Jackson turn the Lakers down?


I don't think it got to that point.


----------



## Billo_Really

If things really deteriorate in Gaza, we can send in the Clippers to restore order.

Did you see what they did to the Heat last night?

I have to admit, they're getting scary!


----------



## High_Gravity

The Lakers are a huge joke.


----------



## Papageorgio

Cowherd said it best, three things you can count on with old people.

They like hard candy, they love to watch westerns, and they can't defend the perimeter.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key is managing Kobe, if you get Kobe to buy in, then you have a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> The could make Kobe a "player-coach" and problem solved.
Click to expand...


No way in hell, Kobe would make a horrible coach.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kareem is getting his statue at Staples unveiled right now.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Kareem is getting his statue at Staples unveiled right now.



Oh Golly, gee whiz and ohh boy, to bad I was busy watching paint dry.


----------



## GWV5903

The Lakers suck...

Kobe is a prick...

Magic is a fake...


----------



## skipper

GWV5903 said:


> The Lakers suck...
> 
> Kobe is a prick...
> 
> Magic is a fake...



Let's see. Rockets have two rings. Mavs have one. Lakers have 16........Scoreboard.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers new coach debuts tonight!


----------



## kiwiman127

loinboy said:


> Kareem is getting his statue at Staples unveiled right now.



You mean that anti-American muslim is getting a statue?  I bet Kareem hates America so much that he voted for Obama,,,fourteen times!


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> You mean that anti-American muslim is getting a statue?  I bet Kareem hates America so much that he voted for Obama,,,fourteen times!


Oh c'mon, you can do better than that!


----------



## Billo_Really

I'm fuckin' gettin' sick of losing to the Kings!


----------



## 4Horsemen

GWV5903 said:


> The Lakers suck...
> 
> Kobe is a prick...
> 
> Magic is a fake...



*
You can take the red pill or the bitter pill. *​


----------



## Billo_Really

Tonight, the Lakers go against the fatman_*................Z-bo!*_


----------



## Rocko

It seems like D'antoni sucks. When he was with the knicks, he never had players post up, but we really didn't have any post players, so I kind of understood, but now the guy has Howard and Gasol, and he doesn't post those guys up. What a clown. He's the perfect example of a coach that can't adjust his style to his players. He'll get fired at the end of this year, and the Lakers will bring back Phil.


----------



## Billo_Really

Laker's kicked major ass last night.


----------



## GWV5903

skipper said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers suck...
> 
> Kobe is a prick...
> 
> Magic is a fake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see. Rockets have two rings. Mavs have one. Lakers have 16........Scoreboard.
Click to expand...


I am referring to the Kobe led Lakers...

And yes Magic is a fake...

Ran into Magic at the Summit on Kareem's farewell tour, refused to give me an autograph...

Ernie Banks would miss the team bus to sign autographs...


----------



## Billo_Really

GWV5903 said:


> I am referring to the Kobe led Lakers...
> 
> And yes Magic is a fake...
> 
> Ran into Magic at the Summit on Kareem's farewell tour, refused to give me an autograph...
> 
> Ernie Banks would miss the team bus to sign autographs...


How many rings does Ernie Banks have?

BTW, did you ever try to get Ryne Sandbergs autograph?


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuckin' Lakers lost again and I'm so pissed off, I'm going to abuse someone at this website, only I don't know who yet!


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to the Kobe led Lakers...
> 
> And yes Magic is a fake...
> 
> Ran into Magic at the Summit on Kareem's farewell tour, refused to give me an autograph...
> 
> Ernie Banks would miss the team bus to sign autographs...
> 
> 
> 
> How many rings does Ernie Banks have?
> 
> BTW, did you ever try to get Ryne Sandbergs autograph?
Click to expand...


I have Rino's autograph, a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Knicks are giving the Heat an old fashion "beat down".

This will whind up being the worst home loss for the Heat.

And the Knicks did it without "Mello".


----------



## Billo_Really

I'm in pain!

I'm in a lotta pain!


----------



## High_Gravity

Great game against the Cavs last night.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Great game against the Cavs last night.


Negro please!


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakers really suck. A bunch of old farts dragging their asses down the court.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> Lakers really suck. A bunch of old farts dragging their asses down the court.



LMAO!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Lakers are losing to the Knicks by 13 (was 20 a couple seconds ago). I'm now officially wondering if they'll even make the playoffs.

I think Nash saw the writing on the wall early when he couldn't even get any ball time as the PG of the team. Who goes out for 2 months with a bruised shin?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Lakers are losing to the Knicks by 13 (was 20 a couple seconds ago). I'm now officially wondering if they'll even make the playoffs.
> 
> I think Nash saw the writing on the wall early when he couldn't even get any ball time as the PG of the team. Who goes out for 2 months with a bruised shin?



The Lakers HAVE to turn this around, theres too much money invested in this team for them to go out like this. I have to admit I am enjoying this a little too much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers are losing to the Knicks by 13 (was 20 a couple seconds ago). I'm now officially wondering if they'll even make the playoffs.
> 
> I think Nash saw the writing on the wall early when he couldn't even get any ball time as the PG of the team. Who goes out for 2 months with a bruised shin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers HAVE to turn this around, theres too much money invested in this team for them to go out like this. I have to admit I am enjoying this a little too much.
Click to expand...


Nah. They signed a huge multi billion dollar deal with Time Warner for like the next 25 or 30 years. They're set.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers kicked some major ass last night.

I think we've turned the corner!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Lakers kicked some major ass last night.
> 
> I think we've turned the corner!



Wow. You should really get treated for your homerism. They eeked out a win against arguably the worst team in the league. When the C's were only beating the Wiz earlier in the season, I wasn't pointing to that as a good sign lol.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wow. You should really get treated for your homerism. They eeked out a win against arguably the worst team in the league. When the C's were only beating the Wiz earlier in the season, I wasn't pointing to that as a good sign lol.


Aw man, don't kill my buzz!


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers will win on Christmas day.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers beat the Bynum Bullshits.

2 in a row.  We're movin' on up!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakers know they're crap. Just like circa 05-07, expect mediocre standings while Kobe chases for his stats.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lakers know they're crap. Just like circa 05-07, expect mediocre standings while Kobe chases for his stats.


You're a mean, mean, man!

BTW, if the Lakers don't do it, I always have the Clippers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers know they're crap. Just like circa 05-07, expect mediocre standings while Kobe chases for his stats.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a mean, mean, man!
> 
> BTW, if the Lakers don't do it, I always have the Clippers.
Click to expand...


The favorites in the west are SA, OKC and Memphis.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Lakers kicked some major ass last night.
> 
> I think we've turned the corner!



Kicked ass? who did they play?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Kicked ass? who did they play?


The Wizards.


----------



## High_Gravity

I can't really say anything, the Celtics have been sucking too lately.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I can't really say anything, the Celtics have been sucking too lately.



I can. My Lakers hating is not predicated upon Celtics success.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really say anything, the Celtics have been sucking too lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can. My Lakers hating is not predicated upon Celtics success.
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong I am enjoying it, it would just be sweeter if we were winning while this was going on.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I can't really say anything, the Celtics have been sucking too lately.


Well, that's a good thing!

If I was President, I'd outlaw Boston.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really say anything, the Celtics have been sucking too lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's a good thing!
> 
> If I was President, I'd outlaw Boston.
Click to expand...


They are already outlawing themselves.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I can. My Lakers hating is not predicated upon Celtics success.


Your Laker-hating, is a mental disorder.

How can anyone, in their right mind, hate Jerry West or Elgin Baylor?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> They are already outlawing themselves.


Or at the hands of Mike Woodson?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can. My Lakers hating is not predicated upon Celtics success.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Laker-hating, is a mental disorder.
> 
> How can anyone, in their right mind, hate Jerry West or Elgin Baylor?
Click to expand...


I don't hate Jerry West. I can't say I care anything for Donald Sterling's whooping boy. Nor do I hate the late George Mikan. He's one of my favorite Minnesota Timberwolves.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't hate Jerry West. I can't say I care anything for Donald Sterling's whooping boy. Nor do I hate the late George Mikan. He's one of my favorite Minnesota Timberwolves.


Mikan was never a Timberwolve.

Trivia question: How did the Clippers enter the NBA?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Jerry West. I can't say I care anything for Donald Sterling's whooping boy. Nor do I hate the late George Mikan. He's one of my favorite Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikan was never a Timberwolve.
> 
> Trivia question: How did the Clippers enter the NBA?
Click to expand...


They moved from San Diego to LA, I predict this year both the Lakers and Celtics are going home in the first round of the playoffs, we are almost equally as pathetic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Jerry West. I can't say I care anything for Donald Sterling's whooping boy. Nor do I hate the late George Mikan. He's one of my favorite Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikan was never a Timberwolve.
Click to expand...


Yup. He was on the Minneapolis Timberwolves. The T-Wolves won like 5 championships with him. Personally, I think the LA Lakers should give the T-Wolves their name back.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Jerry West. I can't say I care anything for Donald Sterling's whooping boy. Nor do I hate the late George Mikan. He's one of my favorite Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikan was never a Timberwolve.
> 
> Trivia question: How did the Clippers enter the NBA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They moved from San Diego to LA, I predict this year both the Lakers and Celtics are going home in the first round of the playoffs, we are almost equally as pathetic.
Click to expand...


The Clippers were the Buffalo Braves before SD. I think they go back to about 68 off the top of my head.

The West, which is much tougher than the East imo. Celts have much better odds. Also, Rondo always ups his game come the playoffs. He can carry them through any series. Though, the Heat would have to be pretty dang banged up.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mikan was never a Timberwolve.
> 
> Trivia question: How did the Clippers enter the NBA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They moved from San Diego to LA, I predict this year both the Lakers and Celtics are going home in the first round of the playoffs, we are almost equally as pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Clippers were the Buffalo Braves before SD. I think they go back to about 68 off the top of my head.
> 
> The West, which is much tougher than the East imo. Celts have much better odds. Also, Rondo always ups his game come the playoffs. He can carry them through any series. Though, the Heat would have to be pretty dang banged up.
Click to expand...


You have to play perfect ball to beat the refs to get through Miami like Dallas did in 2011, Boston was close last year but that rigged game 2 really sealed the deal. In my opinion our team this year isn't as good as the one last year, on paper it looks better but our team last year was a tougher team that can grind out games, this new Celtics team doesn't play that kind of ball.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Jerry West. I can't say I care anything for Donald Sterling's whooping boy. Nor do I hate the late George Mikan. He's one of my favorite Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikan was never a Timberwolve.
> 
> Trivia question: How did the Clippers enter the NBA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They moved from San Diego to LA, I predict this year both the Lakers and Celtics are going home in the first round of the playoffs, we are almost equally as pathetic.
Click to expand...

They came into the NBA in 1973 as the Buffalo Braves with the Portland Trailblazers and Cleveland Cavaliers.

Bob McAdoo was their big starr.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Clippers were the Buffalo Braves before SD. I think they go back to about 68 off the top of my head.


1973 with the Trailblazers and Cavaliers.


TheGreatGatsby said:


> The West, which is much tougher than the East imo. Celts have much better odds. Also, Rondo always ups his game come the playoffs. He can carry them through any series. Though, the Heat would have to be pretty dang banged up.


Is it just me, or does Rondo look like the Planters Peanuts guy?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yup. He was on the Minneapolis Timberwolves. The T-Wolves won like 5 championships with him. Personally, I think the LA Lakers should give the T-Wolves their name back.


Oh, shut-up!

May Dave Debutcher come over to your home and beat up your older....

....oops, almost broke the no family rule!


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> You have to play perfect ball to beat the refs to get through Miami like Dallas did in 2011, Boston was close last year but that rigged game 2 really sealed the deal. In my opinion our team this year isn't as good as the one last year, on paper it looks better but our team last year was a tougher team that can grind out games, this new Celtics team doesn't play that kind of ball.


The worst refereed series was the '83 Championship series between the Lakers and Sixers.  That red-headed, piece of shit, Jess Kersey would call a foul everytime the Lakers would get a little momemtum going.  Fuck that fucker!  He just wanted to see Dr.J get a ring.  That's all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to play perfect ball to beat the refs to get through Miami like Dallas did in 2011, Boston was close last year but that rigged game 2 really sealed the deal. In my opinion our team this year isn't as good as the one last year, on paper it looks better but our team last year was a tougher team that can grind out games, this new Celtics team doesn't play that kind of ball.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst refereed series was the '83 Championship series between the Lakers and Sixers.  That red-headed, piece of shit, Jess Kersey would call a foul everytime the Lakers would get a little momemtum going.  Fuck that fucker!  He just wanted to see Dr.J get a ring.  That's all.
Click to expand...


I just got done watching a game or two of the 83 series. I didn't see anything that makes me agree with your analysis at all. And personally, I don' think the league had any interest in marketing a 37-year-old on the way out of the league. The Lakers were w/o Worthy and the Sixers went way deeper (arguably the deepest team in the history of the league). Nor was Magic playing at a dominant level yet. Also, the Sixers had the last 3 MVPs (4 of last 5). The Sixers had home court advantage. And going through the East, the Sixers were much more battle tested. The sweep was pretty easy to foresee. Also, the NBA's politics of rigging games really didn't begin til 84. That was when Stern became commish.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I just got done watching a game or two of the 83 series. I didn't see anything that makes me agree with your analysis at all. And personally, I don' think the league had any interest in marketing a 37-year-old on the way out of the league. The Lakers were w/o Worthy and the Sixers went way deeper (arguably the deepest team in the history of the league). Nor was Magic playing at a dominant level yet. Also, the Sixers had the last 3 MVPs (4 of last 5). The Sixers had home court advantage. The sweep was pretty easy to foresee. Also, the NBA's politics of rigging games really didn't begin til 84. That was when Stern became commish.


You've got to be blind as a bat not to have noticed Kersey's calls!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done watching a game or two of the 83 series. I didn't see anything that makes me agree with your analysis at all. And personally, I don' think the league had any interest in marketing a 37-year-old on the way out of the league. The Lakers were w/o Worthy and the Sixers went way deeper (arguably the deepest team in the history of the league). Nor was Magic playing at a dominant level yet. Also, the Sixers had the last 3 MVPs (4 of last 5). The Sixers had home court advantage. The sweep was pretty easy to foresee. Also, the NBA's politics of rigging games really didn't begin til 84. That was when Stern became commish.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be blind as a bat not to have noticed Kersey's calls!
Click to expand...


Do you have any examples? It's been a month or two since I watched Game 4. But I thought it was well officiated from what I recall.

I will say that I found it suspicious that the NBA was constantly using the same refs in the early 80's games. But I've watched enough that I've never subscribed to conspiracy theories outside of those oddities.

That was an era in which they played physical. If both teams were allowed to play physical then it was fair enough. Watch the 84 NBA Finals Game 6 and you'll see the advent of ghost fouls. They gave McHale 3 fouls in 3 minutes of play in the first half for nothing.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Do you have any examples? It's been a month or two since I watched Game 4. But I thought it was well officiated from what I recall.
> 
> I will say that I found it suspicious that the NBA was constantly using the same refs in the early 80's games. But I've watched enough that I've never subscribed to conspiracy theories outside of those oddities.
> 
> That was an era in which they played physical. If both teams were allowed to play physical then it was fair enough. Watch the 84 NBA Finals Game 6 and you'll see the advent of ghost fouls. They gave McHale 3 fouls in 3 minutes of play in the first half for nothing.


Well, that's okay.  

Any carnege against the Celtics is well within the rules.

As far as Kersey, just look at the calls that red-headed fucker made.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Nash is back this Saturday!*​


----------



## 4Horsemen

Now it;s time to panic. the Lakers SUCK with D'Antoni. he sucks ass as a coach. I see why the Knicks ran him outta town. sheeesh!!!   bad call Kobe...bad call.


----------



## 4Horsemen

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They moved from San Diego to LA, I predict this year both the Lakers and Celtics are going home in the first round of the playoffs, we are almost equally as pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clippers were the Buffalo Braves before SD. I think they go back to about 68 off the top of my head.
> 
> The West, which is much tougher than the East imo. Celts have much better odds. Also, Rondo always ups his game come the playoffs. He can carry them through any series. Though, the Heat would have to be pretty dang banged up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to play perfect ball to beat the refs to get through Miami like Dallas did in 2011, Boston was close last year but that rigged game 2 really sealed the deal. In my opinion our team this year isn't as good as the one last year, on paper it looks better but our team last year was a tougher team that can grind out games, this new Celtics team doesn't play that kind of ball.
Click to expand...



You're a Celtics fan?


----------



## High_Gravity

4Horsemen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Clippers were the Buffalo Braves before SD. I think they go back to about 68 off the top of my head.
> 
> The West, which is much tougher than the East imo. Celts have much better odds. Also, Rondo always ups his game come the playoffs. He can carry them through any series. Though, the Heat would have to be pretty dang banged up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to play perfect ball to beat the refs to get through Miami like Dallas did in 2011, Boston was close last year but that rigged game 2 really sealed the deal. In my opinion our team this year isn't as good as the one last year, on paper it looks better but our team last year was a tougher team that can grind out games, this new Celtics team doesn't play that kind of ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Celtics fan?
Click to expand...


Yes sir.


----------



## JKVegas

If the Lakers and The Green Meanies become irrelevant, I'll care about the NBA for around .............

7 or 8 seconds.

And so will most other people.


----------



## Billo_Really

JKVegas said:


> If the Lakers and The Green Meanies become irrelevant, I'll care about the NBA for around .............
> 
> 7 or 8 seconds.
> 
> And so will most other people.


That ain't gonna happen!

We own more than half of all the titles in the history of the NBA.


----------



## JKVegas

The operative word is "own".

The Heat are a pile of mercenaries, much like that Laker team (yeech) of Malone, Payton, etc they tried to put together. They wouldn't stand a chance against the great Laker or Celtic teams of the 80's. They might win ONE game in a best-of-seven.

I'm a longtime Laker fan, and I said before this year started, 'If any of those four guys misses time ......"

Well, you've seen the results. We did nothing to address one of the worst benches in the league. Meta-be-free, or whatever silliness we wants to call himself, is incredibly inconsistant. Kobe will be worn to a frazzle by playoff time unless he gets some significant rest, and they don't win without him at peak performance.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Nash is back, bitches!*​
Tonight the Lakers hand the reins over 
to thier little snow-back guard​


----------



## Billo_Really

Nash is back and the honeymoon is over for the rest of you little bitches in the NBA.  It's time to embrace the horror and give us our title now.  Moses has come down from the mountain and found the burning bush to be nothing more than a can of Oklahoma City sterno and brings only one commandment:

*"Thou shall let my Lakers go!"​*
On to the promise land, of coarse.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kobe took 41 shots last night. Lakers aren't going anywhere if/when he keeps playing hero ball.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kobe took 41 shots last night. Lakers aren't going anywhere if/when he keeps playing hero ball.


We've won 5 in a row and we're playing like a different team now.  Nash is so good, he's just sick!  He's like a caucasian Earvin Johnson.  They outta start calling him _*"White Magic"!*_


_What was that you said?_

Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'm aware  the Clippers have won 15 in row, so you don't need to bring that shit up.


----------



## Billo_Really

Is it too much to ask the Lakers get a center that has already grown up?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe took 41 shots last night. Lakers aren't going anywhere if/when he keeps playing hero ball.
> 
> 
> 
> We've won 5 in a row and we're playing like a different team now.  Nash is so good, he's just sick!  He's like a caucasian Earvin Johnson.  They outta start calling him _*"White Magic"!*_
> 
> 
> _What was that you said?_
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'm aware  the Clippers have won 15 in row, so you don't need to bring that shit up.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter. They were against so-so teams in the regular season. If Kobe thinks he's Michael Jordan; the Lakers will get their asses beat like they did against the Thunder last year and the Mavs the year before that. Trust me. As a bona fide Laker hater, there's nothing I like to see more than Kobe jacking up a bunch of long range shots w/no ball movement.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Is it too much to ask the Lakers get a center that has already grown up?



Dwight Howard has serious maturity issues. I thought it was just the media kicking him last year. Now I see he's got some serious arrested development going there.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Doesn't matter. They were against so-so teams in the regular season. If Kobe thinks he's Michael Jordan; the Lakers will get their asses beat like they did against the Thunder last year and the Mavs the year before that. Trust me. As a bona fide Laker hater, there's nothing I like to see more than Kobe jacking up a bunch of long range shots w/no ball movement.


In that case, I'd like to file an ex parte motion for the right to root for the other Los Angeles team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuckin' Jody Meeks and Darius Morris are idiots!

They need some basketball brains.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Fuckin' Jody Meeks and Darius Morris are idiots!
> 
> They need some basketball brains.



Kobe has made it all but impossible for an SG to be an integral part of offensive success. If the Lakers were smart, they'd at least get a defensive specialist at SG.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kobe has made it all but impossible for an SG to be an integral part of offensive success. If the Lakers were smart, they'd at least get a defensive specialist at SG.


Unless you're David Thompson, those two idiot guards got no business driving the lanes against a team that has bigs like the Clippers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakers aren't in the same league as the Clippers. Los Angeles is Clipper City.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Lakers aren't in the same league as the Clippers. Los Angeles is Clipper City.


As soon as we figure out our defensive roles, we'll get it going.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe has made it all but impossible for an SG to be an integral part of offensive success. If the Lakers were smart, they'd at least get a defensive specialist at SG.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're David Thompson, those two idiot guards got no business driving the lanes against a team that has bigs like the Clippers.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about Kobe's propensity to want the ball constantly. An SG is just there to take-up space and hopefully draw a man away.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm talking about Kobe's propensity to want the ball constantly. An SG is just there to take-up space and hopefully draw a man away.


WTF are you talking about?  Kobe's the SG!  Nash plays the point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about Kobe's propensity to want the ball constantly. An SG is just there to take-up space and hopefully draw a man away.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Kobe's the SG!  Nash plays the point.
Click to expand...


He starts at SG. By the time Artest goes out, and Meeks and Morris are on the court, he slides to the 3.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> He starts at SG. By the time Artest goes out, and Meeks and Morris are on the court, he slides to the 3.


Meeks and Morris shouldn't be on the court at the same time.  That's just too much stupid at one time.  Blake will be back in 3 weeks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He starts at SG. By the time Artest goes out, and Meeks and Morris are on the court, he slides to the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Meeks and Morris shouldn't be on the court at the same time.  That's just too much stupid at one time.  Blake will be back in 3 weeks.
Click to expand...


I meant either or. I guess I'd take Blake at SG.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I meant either or. I guess I'd take Blake at SG.


I'm very frustrated right now.  Me and my buddy played better defense in pick-up games at the park, than the Lakers are doing right now.  If I was behind him and I saw a screen coming up, I'd tell him, "screen right" or "screen left" and "I got him if he goes!"  How hard is that?  We would also use the first part of a game to find out what our opponant liked to do.  Where his favorite spots were to shoot.  What mannerisms he used when he shot. Then the 2nd half of the game, we'd take it away.  They'd get frustrated. Then pissed. Then they'd start making lots of mistakes. Then we'd turn it up a notch and game over.

You need to communicate and coordinate your actions on the court as you're reacting to the other team.  The Lakers weren't doing this on defense.  

Another thing that really pissed me off last night was the lack of energy in boxing out on rebounds.  I don't understand this.  I grew up on Wilt Chamberlain and Happy Hairston.  They always got rebounds.  You don't have to jump.  You just need to box out and back your butt up into their bigs and prevent them from getting position.


----------



## Billo_Really

One other thing, Griffin fucking carried the ball on that one play and the refs let him get away with it.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> One other thing, Griffin fucking carried the ball on that one play and the refs let him get away with it.



It's not unlike any other player in the league, they all carry.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> It's not unlike any other player in the league, they all carry.


You do not dribble with your shoulder!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;  
&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9604;&#9604;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9604;  
&#9608;&#9604;&#9600;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9604; The Lakers on the fastbreak  
&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;&#9472;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;  
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9600;


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> &#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;
> &#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9604;&#9604;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9604;
> &#9608;&#9604;&#9600;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9604; The Lakers on the fastbreak
> &#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;&#9472;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;
> &#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9600;


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> One other thing, Griffin fucking carried the ball on that one play and the refs let him get away with it.



Kobe and other Lakers have gotten away with murder on the floor for years.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Kobe and other Lakers have gotten away with murder on the floor for years.


I don't understand why people think they have to block a shot by putting the ball into the 3rd row? Or by dispensing as much testosterone as they possibly can to block a shot?  Bill Russell would never block a ball out of bounds or to an opposing player.  You block it in such a way that allows you to take possession of the ball to your teams advantage.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He starts at SG. By the time Artest goes out, and Meeks and Morris are on the court, he slides to the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Meeks and Morris shouldn't be on the court at the same time.  That's just too much stupid at one time.  Blake will be back in 3 weeks.
Click to expand...


Meeks and Morris are basically your guys best bench players right now, embrace them.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe and other Lakers have gotten away with murder on the floor for years.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why people think they have to block a shot by putting the ball into the 3rd row? Or by dispensing as much testosterone as they possibly can to block a shot?  Bill Russell would never block a ball out of bounds or to an opposing player.  You block it in such a way that allows you to take possession of the ball to your teams advantage.
Click to expand...


Thats very true but thats something most players don't practice, its more fun to send the ball into the stands and knock down a concessions guy bringing the beer and popcorn.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Meeks and Morris are basically your guys best bench players right now, embrace them.


Fuck no!  I want Hondo Havlicheks coming off that fuckin' bench!


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Thats very true but thats something most players don't practice, its more fun to send the ball into the stands and knock down a concessions guy bringing the beer and popcorn.


When Wilt would block a shot in the key, he'd say, _*"Don't come in here with that weak stuff!"*_


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very true but thats something most players don't practice, its more fun to send the ball into the stands and knock down a concessions guy bringing the beer and popcorn.
> 
> 
> 
> When Wilt would block a shot in the key, he'd say, _*"Don't come in here with that weak stuff!"*_
Click to expand...


There are no centers like Wilt or Bill Russell around anymore.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> There are no centers like Wilt or Bill Russell around anymore.


I'd settle for a poor man's Nate Thurmond.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no centers like Wilt or Bill Russell around anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd settle for a poor man's Nate Thurmond.
Click to expand...


Dude Rik Smits would be a perennial all star right now.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude Rik Smits would be a perennial all star right now.


How bout Mel Counts or Tom Boerwinkle?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Rik Smits would be a perennial all star right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How bout Mel Counts or Tom Boerwinkle?
Click to expand...


Hmm, don't remember those guys.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unlike any other player in the league, they all carry.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not dribble with your shoulder!
Click to expand...


The Lakers have gotten away with so much over the years, you touch Kobe, it's a foul, Shaq bullies himself around, no foul. Laker fans have no room to bitch about calls or the lack thereof.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Hmm, don't remember those guys.


Mel Counts was Wilt's backup with the Lakers during their 33 game win streak.  He looked like a tall Marjoe Gortner with the Harpo Marx hair.

Boerwinkle was the center for the Bulls when Jerry Sloan was their star guard.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The Lakers have gotten away with so much over the years, you touch Kobe, it's a foul, Shaq bullies himself around, no foul. Laker fans have no room to bitch about calls or the lack thereof.


Who the fuck wants a center that can't impose their will on others?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, don't remember those guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Counts was Wilt's backup with the Lakers during their 33 game win streak.  He looked like a tall Marjoe Gortner with the Harpo Marx hair.
> 
> Boerwinkle was the center for the Bulls when Jerry Sloan was their star guard.
Click to expand...


They would probably beast it in todays NBA, I mean guys like Amir Asik are getting paid big money these days, when in the 90s he would barely even see the floor.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> They would probably beast it in todays NBA, I mean guys like Amir Asik are getting paid big money these days, when in the 90s he would barely even see the floor.


That's hard to believe when you consider the game today is about who you have on the wings.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would probably beast it in todays NBA, I mean guys like Amir Asik are getting paid big money these days, when in the 90s he would barely even see the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard to believe when you consider the game today is about who you have on the wings.
Click to expand...


Its a guards game right now.


----------



## liarintheWH

As a long time Clipper fan, I'm loving every minute of the Lakers implosion. 

D12 seems to play with no heart. Pau looks lost. Nash is old and slow. Bench is terrible.

MWP and Kobe are still playing hard but it's gonna take more than those two.

Don't even get me started on Pringles, terrible hire.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unlike any other player in the league, they all carry.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not dribble with your shoulder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers have gotten away with so much over the years, you touch Kobe, it's a foul, Shaq bullies himself around, no foul. Laker fans have no room to bitch about calls or the lack thereof.
Click to expand...


Touch him? They invented the ghost foul for Kobe. I can't tell you how many times I've seen them give Kobe fta's on non touch plays. At least when they were making up fouls for Jordan, there was some form of contact.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unlike any other player in the league, they all carry.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not dribble with your shoulder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers have gotten away with so much over the years, you touch Kobe, it's a foul, Shaq bullies himself around, no foul. Laker fans have no room to bitch about calls or the lack thereof.
Click to expand...


:Cough: Pau Gasol blatantly coming down on the jump shot of 2010 Finals Game 7 - last 2 mins (traveling). No call. That entire Finals was a joke with Stern going to his goto man Joey Crawford in Game 1,5,7.

May 31, 2002: Worst officiated game in the history of the league. Took a championship from the Kings and gave the Lakers a phony 3-peat.

Agreed though. Shaq was allowed to bury his shoulder into players like a linebacker. It was a total f'ing joke.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Awe fuck man!  Lakers lose their entire frontcourt in one night!

Howard (shoulder), Gasol (concussion) and Hill (hip) are all out indefinately!*


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Hey loinboy, don't we have a bet tonight on the NC game? I took Bama and you had ND.


----------



## Papageorgio

Notre Dame and the Lakers are the greatest!! lol.

Two teams that got killed tonight.


----------



## Billo_Really

LordBrownTrout said:


> Hey loinboy, don't we have a bet tonight on the NC game? I took Bama and you had ND.


You didn't accept the terms, so it was never consumated.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> *Awe fuck man!  Lakers lose their entire frontcourt in one night!
> 
> Howard (shoulder), Gasol (concussion) and Hill (hip) are all out indefinately!*



Now Kobe has the excuse he wanted to take 40 shots per game. I'm sure he's stoked.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Now Kobe has the excuse he wanted to take 40 shots per game. I'm sure he's stoked.


Do you have some deep seated hatred for jelly beans?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Kobe has the excuse he wanted to take 40 shots per game. I'm sure he's stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some deep seated hatred for jelly beans?
Click to expand...


Hmm. Deep seated? That'd imply I care enough to hate him that much. I think Kobe is a cock sucking deuche though.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Hmm. Deep seated? That'd imply I care enough to hate him that much. I think Kobe is a cock sucking deuche though.


And Rondo looks like the Planters Peanuts guy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Deep seated? That'd imply I care enough to hate him that much. I think Kobe is a cock sucking deuche though.
> 
> 
> 
> And Rondo looks like the Planters Peanuts guy.
Click to expand...


He ain't an asshole rapist though.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Deep seated? That'd imply I care enough to hate him that much. I think Kobe is a cock sucking deuche though.
> 
> 
> 
> And Rondo looks like the Planters Peanuts guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't an asshole rapist though.
Click to expand...


Kobe is no rapist either.

Lakers suck /thread


----------



## Rocko

I here the Grizzles might trade Rudy Gay to Phoenix.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> I here the Grizzles might trade Rudy Gay to Phoenix.


Or to the Lakers for Gasol.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> He ain't an asshole rapist though.


Go ahead and act like NBA groupies don't exist.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Deep seated? That'd imply I care enough to hate him that much. I think Kobe is a cock sucking deuche though.
> 
> 
> 
> And Rondo looks like the Planters Peanuts guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't an asshole rapist though.
Click to expand...


I beg your pardon!

Now that Koby is divorced, he is an asshole rapist with HALF of his money.


----------



## Billo_Really

TruthSeeker56 said:


> I beg your pardon!
> 
> Now that Koby is divorced, he is an asshole rapist with HALF of his money.


From what I hear, he's back with Vanessa.

Guess he didn't like paying vaginamony?


----------



## Rocko

loinboy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I here the Grizzles might trade Rudy Gay to Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to the Lakers for Gasol.
Click to expand...


That would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> That would be interesting to say the least.


Do me a favor, send Zack a dozen donuts and bill me for the cost!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ain't an asshole rapist though.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and act like NBA groupies don't exist.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sure he get all the ass in the world. And his ego wouldn't allow him to accept a woman who he'd fucked on several other occasions to take no for an answer. I have almost no doubt that he did it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakers lose again! They are amazing.


----------



## High_Gravity

They are in some serious fucking shit without Howard and Gasol, right now the Lakers bench is literally just that, a bench.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I here the Grizzles might trade Rudy Gay to Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to the Lakers for Gasol.
Click to expand...


Why would they even consider to do that? The Grizzlies already have Marc Gasol and Zebo.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I here the Grizzles might trade Rudy Gay to Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to the Lakers for Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they even consider to do that? The Grizzlies already have Marc Gasol and Zebo.
Click to expand...


Looks like the Grizzles are looking at trading Zebo. It's a financial thing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or to the Lakers for Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they even consider to do that? The Grizzlies already have Marc Gasol and Zebo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like the Grizzles are looking at trading Zebo. It's a financial thing.
Click to expand...


Well they can kiss that team goodbye than, their success has been mainly on the backs of Gasol/Randolph working so well together, thats how they beat the Spurs in the playoffs in 2010, very few teams have a front line that can compete with Gasol/Randolph.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they even consider to do that? The Grizzlies already have Marc Gasol and Zebo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Grizzles are looking at trading Zebo. It's a financial thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they can kiss that team goodbye than, their success has been mainly on the backs of Gasol/Randolph working so well together, thats how they beat the Spurs in the playoffs in 2010, very few teams have a front line that can compete with Gasol/Randolph.
Click to expand...


Agreed. I feel bad for Mephis fans. All those years of losing, and now they're finally wining, and they're going to go break up the team.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Grizzles are looking at trading Zebo. It's a financial thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they can kiss that team goodbye than, their success has been mainly on the backs of Gasol/Randolph working so well together, thats how they beat the Spurs in the playoffs in 2010, very few teams have a front line that can compete with Gasol/Randolph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I feel bad for Mephis fans. All those years of losing, and now they're finally wining, and they're going to go break up the team.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the rest of the NBA is relieved, I would not want to meet this team in a playoff series, their big man rotation will give anyone problems and that includes the Miami Heat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Lakers have aging stars (one of whom is a ball hog primadonna) and no bench. Who could've foreseen their downfall?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Lakers have aging stars (one of whom is a ball hog primadonna) and no bench. Who could've foreseen their downfall?



I really thought they'd be great. Howard has been a big disapointment, and Gasol looks done.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers have aging stars (one of whom is a ball hog primadonna) and no bench. Who could've foreseen their downfall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought they'd be great. Howard has been a big disapointment, and Gasol looks done.
Click to expand...


Howard has shot 57 percent from the floor. That's mitigated by his poor shooting from the line. Howard is not to blame. Kobe is the one who think he has to be the biggest cock on the block. You're right on Gasol. The Lakers over valued him and didn't trade him in the off season like they should have. And the warning signs were there that the 2 big man system wasn't working when Bynum was there. So they have no excuse. Jim Buss is a crappy GM though. Were it not so, the Lakers would have had KG instead of Bynum and he'd still be in town doing the job.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> I really thought they'd be great. Howard has been a big disapointment, and Gasol looks done.


They just announced Jordan Hill is gone for the rest of the season.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Howard has shot 57 percent from the floor. That's mitigated by his poor shooting from the line. Howard is not to blame. Kobe is the one who think he has to be the biggest cock on the block. You're right on Gasol. The Lakers over valued him and didn't trade him in the off season like they should have. And the warning signs were there that the 2 big man system wasn't working when Bynum was there. So they have no excuse. Jim Buss is a crappy GM though. Were it not so, the Lakers would have had KG instead of Bynum and he'd still be in town doing the job.


Do you know why Golden State is doing so well this season?

They hired Jerry West over the summer.


----------



## Rocko

loinboy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought they'd be great. Howard has been a big disapointment, and Gasol looks done.
> 
> 
> 
> They just announced Jordan Hill is gone for the rest of the season.
Click to expand...


You guys should sign Kenyon Martin.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howard has shot 57 percent from the floor. That's mitigated by his poor shooting from the line. Howard is not to blame. Kobe is the one who think he has to be the biggest cock on the block. You're right on Gasol. The Lakers over valued him and didn't trade him in the off season like they should have. And the warning signs were there that the 2 big man system wasn't working when Bynum was there. So they have no excuse. Jim Buss is a crappy GM though. Were it not so, the Lakers would have had KG instead of Bynum and he'd still be in town doing the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why Golden State is doing so well this season?
> 
> They hired Jerry West over the summer.
Click to expand...


He was probably the one who convince the owner to trade away fan favorite Mont Ellis. A good move. It's allowed Curry, Lee, Thompson, etc to flourish w/o that cancer hounding them.


----------



## Papageorgio

On MIke and Mike yesterday the question was how much better do the Lakers need to play to become terrible?


----------



## High_Gravity

The Celtics and Lakers are both absolutely terrible.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> The Celtics and Lakers are both absolutely terrible.


* "For the winners become losers and the losers to win,
them times are a changin"*
- Bob Dylan


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> On MIke and Mike yesterday the question was how much better do the Lakers need to play to become terrible?


I think they're already there.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> On MIke and Mike yesterday the question was how much better do the Lakers need to play to become terrible?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're already there.
Click to expand...


No, they'd have to play a lot better to be terrible.


----------



## Rocko

I was stupid enough to think the Lakers would win it this year lol. I still think if they get into the playoffs they could be dangerous.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> I was stupid enough to think the Lakers would win it this year lol. I still think if they get into the playoffs they could be dangerous.



I don't. I knew they had no shot during last year's playoffs too. How is and old Kobe jacking 25 shots from two feet inside the three point line a recipe for success?

I did think that there prospects were at least increased with the arrival of Dwight. But I forgot to figure that Jim Buss was going to be too stupid trade Gasol for the right pieces.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> I was stupid enough to think the Lakers would win it this year lol. I still think if they get into the playoffs they could be dangerous.



Are they even going to make it there? LA is 4 games behind the 8th seed Houston Rockets, and LA is 12th in the West I believe. Alot of teams will have to start playing terrible for LA to make it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> No, they'd have to play a lot better to be terrible.


Oh, shut-up!


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Are they even going to make it there? LA is 4 games behind the 8th seed Houston Rockets, and LA is 12th in the West I believe. Alot of teams will have to start playing terrible for LA to make it.


And Dallas is not one of them.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stupid enough to think the Lakers would win it this year lol. I still think if they get into the playoffs they could be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they even going to make it there? LA is 4 games behind the 8th seed Houston Rockets, and LA is 12th in the West I believe. Alot of teams will have to start playing terrible for LA to make it.
Click to expand...


Even after their "team" meeting, they come out and play uninspired ball against Memphis. This bunch is in trouble, they are old and have wrong pieces.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stupid enough to think the Lakers would win it this year lol. I still think if they get into the playoffs they could be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they even going to make it there? LA is 4 games behind the 8th seed Houston Rockets, and LA is 12th in the West I believe. Alot of teams will have to start playing terrible for LA to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even after their "team" meeting, they come out and play uninspired ball against Memphis. This bunch is in trouble, they are old and have wrong pieces.
Click to expand...


Everyone thought the Pau Gasol/Dwight Howard front court would cause holy hell but instead it is a total disaster, I have to admit I never saw that coming.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they even going to make it there? LA is 4 games behind the 8th seed Houston Rockets, and LA is 12th in the West I believe. Alot of teams will have to start playing terrible for LA to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after their "team" meeting, they come out and play uninspired ball against Memphis. This bunch is in trouble, they are old and have wrong pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone thought the Pau Gasol/Dwight Howard front court would cause holy hell but instead it is a total disaster, I have to admit I never saw that coming.
Click to expand...


Gasoft? I did. I also foresaw the problems when Kobe was bragging that it was his team and not Howard's team. That told me he had way too much ego invested to make it work.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stupid enough to think the Lakers would win it this year lol. I still think if they get into the playoffs they could be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I knew they had no shot during last year's playoffs too. *How is and old Kobe jacking 25 shots from two feet inside the three point line a recipe for success?*
> 
> I did think that there prospects were at least increased with the arrival of Dwight. But I forgot to figure that Jim Buss was going to be too stupid trade Gasol for the right pieces.
Click to expand...


He's been doing it his whole career, and he has 5 rings to show for it.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they even going to make it there? LA is 4 games behind the 8th seed Houston Rockets, and LA is 12th in the West I believe. Alot of teams will have to start playing terrible for LA to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after their "team" meeting, they come out and play uninspired ball against Memphis. This bunch is in trouble, they are old and have wrong pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone thought the Pau Gasol/Dwight Howard front court would cause holy hell but instead it is a total disaster, I have to admit I never saw that coming.
Click to expand...


It will be interesting to see what they can get for Gasol. The Lakers main problem is they have nobody coming of the bench. If they can get two or more decent players for him, that may help them a lot. I think at this point it's fair to say they'll try to trade him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stupid enough to think the Lakers would win it this year lol. I still think if they get into the playoffs they could be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I knew they had no shot during last year's playoffs too. *How is and old Kobe jacking 25 shots from two feet inside the three point line a recipe for success?*
> 
> I did think that there prospects were at least increased with the arrival of Dwight. But I forgot to figure that Jim Buss was going to be too stupid trade Gasol for the right pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been doing it his whole career, and he has 5 rings to show for it.
Click to expand...


That's the retarded math way to look at it. By that math, I could tell you how great Robert Horry was.

He won 3 rings riding Shaq's nuts. And then he won 2 more which he never would have won had KG not injured his knee.

Even when Kobe was in his prime and jacking up shots and scoring 35, the team wasn't making the playoffs. He's not that good. He doesn't will victories despite retarded folklore.

And btw in the 2010 Finals, Kobe was 7-28 in Game 7. It took a series of bull shit calls, including the most obvious not calling Gasol for a travel after landing on his shot in the final 2 minutes of the game.

There's a reason that his MVP ended up being a lifetime achievement award and not a real MVP.

Also, do you know how many times, Kobe has been blown out by 25 plus in playoff close-out games? It's embarrassing. Bird, Jordan, Magic never seemed to have that problem.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I knew they had no shot during last year's playoffs too. *How is and old Kobe jacking 25 shots from two feet inside the three point line a recipe for success?*
> 
> I did think that there prospects were at least increased with the arrival of Dwight. But I forgot to figure that Jim Buss was going to be too stupid trade Gasol for the right pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been doing it his whole career, and he has 5 rings to show for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the retarded math way to look at it. By that math, I could tell you how great Robert Horry was.
> 
> He won 3 rings riding Shaq's nuts. And then he won 2 more which he never would have won had KG not injured his knee.
> 
> Even when Kobe was in his prime and jacking up shots and scoring 35, the team wasn't making the playoffs. He's not that good. He doesn't will victories despite retarded folklore.
> 
> And btw in the 2010 Finals, Kobe was 7-28 in Game 7. It took a series of bull shit calls, including the most obvious not calling Gasol for a travel after landing on his shot in the final 2 minutes of the game.
> 
> There's a reason that his MVP ended up being a lifetime achievement award and not a real MVP.
> 
> Also, do you know how many times, Kobe has been blown out by 25 plus in playoff close-out games? It's embarrassing. Bird, Jordan, Magic never seemed to have that problem.
Click to expand...


That game 7 is a big time stain on his career, as far as I concerned, even though he had 15 rebounds. Jordan would have never laid an egg like that in the biggest game of his career. 

Kobe has only missed the playoffs one season in his career. What was KG going to do? The guy made the western conference finals one time when he was on the wolves. He was a failure out West.  Other than the one year the Celtics beat the lakers, he's been Kobe's bitch. The fact is he played a major role on 5 championship teams, you can't take that away from him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's been doing it his whole career, and he has 5 rings to show for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the retarded math way to look at it. By that math, I could tell you how great Robert Horry was.
> 
> He won 3 rings riding Shaq's nuts. And then he won 2 more which he never would have won had KG not injured his knee.
> 
> Even when Kobe was in his prime and jacking up shots and scoring 35, the team wasn't making the playoffs. He's not that good. He doesn't will victories despite retarded folklore.
> 
> And btw in the 2010 Finals, Kobe was 7-28 in Game 7. It took a series of bull shit calls, including the most obvious not calling Gasol for a travel after landing on his shot in the final 2 minutes of the game.
> 
> There's a reason that his MVP ended up being a lifetime achievement award and not a real MVP.
> 
> Also, do you know how many times, Kobe has been blown out by 25 plus in playoff close-out games? It's embarrassing. Bird, Jordan, Magic never seemed to have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That game 7 is a big time stain on his career, as far as I concerned, even though he had 15 rebounds. Jordan would have never laid an egg like that in the biggest game of his career.
> 
> Kobe has only missed the playoffs one season in his career. What was KG going to do? The guy made the western conference finals one time when he was on the wolves. He was a failure out West.  Other than the one year the Celtics beat the lakers, he's been Kobe's bitch. The fact is he played a major role on 5 championship teams, you can't take that away from him.
Click to expand...


Yes, KG only made the conference finals in Minnie. But he was consistently having 50 win seasons with a cast of nobodies. Give Kobe a cast of nobodies and he gets the 8 seed or no playoffs.

The 08 Celts dominated the league and the Lakers and in 09 they were paced to repeat. There's no doubt about that. KG blowing out his knee obviously changed everything. Even in 2010, with him not fully recovered, they still almost won it all.

Kobe's a good player. He'd probably crack my top 30. But my point is that he's also a very selfish player and his ability to elevate a team is very limited and often even detrimental to success given certain circumstances.

Where I give him credit, is as a supplementary player (a Scottie Pippen). Were he not a high 1B to Shaq's 1A, then Shaq probably would have pulled down just one ring in LA. Also, I give him credit for staying fit to still be a threat as he gets on in years. To average 25 plus at age 34 is an accomplishment, even if you're ball hogging.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> It will be interesting to see what they can get for Gasol. The Lakers main problem is they have nobody coming of the bench. If they can get two or more decent players for him, that may help them a lot. I think at this point it's fair to say they'll try to trade him.


Gasol is now coming off the bench.

So now their bench is scoring!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they even going to make it there? LA is 4 games behind the 8th seed Houston Rockets, and LA is 12th in the West I believe. Alot of teams will have to start playing terrible for LA to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> And Dallas is not one of them.
Click to expand...


Dallas is deep enough that they could go on a good win streak and make a playoff run. Whether they will or not, I don't know. They're not a great defensive team. That'll work against them.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers are going to turn this season around, you gotta believe!

Can you feel it, people?

Alright, group hug, right now!


----------



## Rocko

I'll do a sig bet with anyone, I'm taking the lakers making the playoffs.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> I'll do a sig bet with anyone, I'm taking the lakers making the playoffs.


Tonight was a good game, let's hope they can build on it?


----------



## Billo_Really

I predict the Lakers will win on Sunday!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> I'll do a sig bet with anyone, I'm taking the lakers making the playoffs.



Now your slobbering on Kobe's nuts makes much more sense to me.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Now your slobbering on Kobe's nuts makes much more sense to me.


You lost 6 in a row; we didn't!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now your slobbering on Kobe's nuts makes much more sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You lost 6 in a row; we didn't!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the illogical counterpoint. You sure showed me.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Thanks for the illogical counterpoint. You sure showed me.


Hey, I'm here to help!

BTW, KG's a dick!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the illogical counterpoint. You sure showed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm here to help!
> 
> BTW, KG's a dick!
Click to expand...


Yea, to the opposition, not his teammates ::cough Kobe::


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea, to the opposition, not his teammates ::cough Kobe::


You don't get 14 assists in one game being a dick!


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a sig bet with anyone, I'm taking the lakers making the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight was a good game, let's hope they can build on it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, they beat Utah, who I believe is one of the teams with a worse record than the Lakers.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Yeah, they beat Utah, who I believe is one of the teams with a worse record than the Lakers.


Wrong!

Utah is the 7th team in the west and had beaten the Lakers 5 times in a row.


----------



## Billo_Really

This might be a little off-topic, but, aside from the Miami game, does Duke ever have a bad season?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, to the opposition, not his teammates ::cough Kobe::
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get 14 assists in one game being a dick!
Click to expand...


And the Lakers won convincingly once he sacrificed his own glory and only scored 14 points. You're kind of making my point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Last twenty five years of WC history: One hundred seven teams have went through first half season with Lakers record or worse. Four of those teams made the playoffs.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they beat Utah, who I believe is one of the teams with a worse record than the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Utah is the 7th team in the west and had beaten the Lakers 5 times in a row.
Click to expand...


Sorry about that, so even Utah has a better record than the lowly Lakers. My bad.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Last twenty five years of WC history: One hundred seven teams have went through first half season with Lakers record or worse. Four of those teams made the playoffs.



I think Golden State is playing way above their heads right now, I also expect Houston to lose a lot more games. I think the Lakers will get the 8 seed.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And the Lakers won convincingly once he sacrificed his own glory and only scored 14 points. You're kind of making my point.


If you don't think a player can have a lot of points _AND_ assists, then I have two words for you_*..................Oscar Robertson.*_


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last twenty five years of WC history: One hundred seven teams have went through first half season with Lakers record or worse. Four of those teams made the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Golden State is playing way above their heads right now, I also expect Houston to lose a lot more games. I think the Lakers will get the 8 seed.
Click to expand...


They ain't your father's Warriors. They are for real.

The Lakers would have to go 23-16 to have a shot at the playoffs. Obviously, that's doable. Will they? They're old and not deep and playing against a lot of teams who are frankly better than them. I'd bet against them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Lakers won convincingly once he sacrificed his own glory and only scored 14 points. You're kind of making my point.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't think a player can have a lot of points _AND_ assists, then I have two words for you_*..................Oscar Robertson.*_
Click to expand...


You've totally misconstrued what I said.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last twenty five years of WC history: One hundred seven teams have went through first half season with Lakers record or worse. Four of those teams made the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Golden State is playing way above their heads right now, I also expect Houston to lose a lot more games. I think the Lakers will get the 8 seed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They ain't your father's Warriors. They are for real.
> 
> The Lakers would have to go 23-16 to have a shot at the playoffs. Obviously, that's doable. Will they? They're old and not deep and playing against a lot of teams who are frankly better than them. I'd bet against them.
Click to expand...


I agree, Houston may falter but Portland is playing well, so I can see them in the 8th spot. 

Each Laker loss is digging them deeper, I'm not sure how much deeper they can dig.


----------



## Billo_Really

Owwooooo!
What'd I say?
What's my name?
Give us the rings now!
I am a sage!​
*(we beat OKC!)​*


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You've totally misconstrued what I said.


You were shittin' on Kobe and I threw the Big O in your face, that makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've totally misconstrued what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> You were shittin' on Kobe and I threw the Big O in your face, that makes sense, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


I know that it makes sense that you cut out quotes so that the breakdowns of your logic are not readily apparent.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I know that it makes sense that you cut out quotes so that the breakdowns of your logic are not readily apparent.


Even my logic has stealth!

Hey, you gotta hand it to us tonight, we took care of the beast!

Or are you in morning about Rondo?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it makes sense that you cut out quotes so that the breakdowns of your logic are not readily apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> Even my logic has stealth!
> 
> Hey, you gotta hand it to us tonight, we took care of the beast!
> 
> Or are you in morning about Rondo?
Click to expand...


I didn't watch the game. Two things stick out. Westbrook and Durant shot 16-48 (33 percent) and Kobe is passing (something I said he had to do all along to win). If those two teams were to face off in a one v eight; I think the equilibrium would return.

Rondo going down takes away the C's chance to make it to a Finals. There may end up being a silver lining though; whether it's in the form of player development or a better draft choice; we'll have to see.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I didn't watch the game. Two things stick out. Westbrook and Durant shot 16-48 (33 percent) and Kobe is passing (something I said he had to do all along to win). If those two teams were to face off in a one v eight; I think the equilibrium would return.


The Lakers have turned the corner. I think they've found their identity.  They're doing a lot better with Pau coming off the bench and more communication on defense in the key.




TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo going down takes away the C's chance to make it to a Finals. There may end up being a silver lining though; whether it's in the form of player development or a better draft choice; we'll have to see.


Danny should blow up the team.  Trade Pierce and Garnett while you can still get someone for them.  Maybe Jeff Green too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo going down takes away the C's chance to make it to a Finals. There may end up being a silver lining though; whether it's in the form of player development or a better draft choice; we'll have to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Danny should blow up the team.  Trade Pierce and Garnett while you can still get someone for them.  Maybe Jeff Green too.
Click to expand...


A dude on yahoo wrote an article on that. Saying, blow the team up isn't a realistic notion. Pierce and Garnett have big contracts and are at the end of their careers. And given NBA trade restrictions and often luxury tax issues; that's just not very likely. Furthermore, Pierce will retire a Celtic. That's all but a given. And KG is also pretty committed to the green too. He'd consider retiring if he was traded and teams know that.

Jeff Green is a bright spot. We never should have traded Perkins for him. But he's there now. He can shoot from the outside and get to the hoop and we just don't have enough players like that. He's had consistency issues also that make his stock lower. He is another player that wants to be there. He's going to be part of the next generation of C's.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> A dude on yahoo wrote an article on that. Saying, blow the team up isn't a realistic notion. Pierce and Garnett have big contracts and are at the end of their careers. And given NBA trade restrictions and often luxury tax issues; that's just not very likely. Furthermore, Pierce will retire a Celtic. That's all but a given. And KG is also pretty committed to the green too. He'd consider retiring if he was traded and teams know that.
> 
> Jeff Green is a bright spot. We never should have traded Perkins for him. But he's there now. He can shoot from the outside and get to the hoop and we just don't have enough players like that. He's had consistency issues also that make his stock lower. He is another player that wants to be there. He's going to be part of the next generation of C's.


BTW, my condolences regarding Jason Terry.

Who would've thunk he'd go into a 3-point slump?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A dude on yahoo wrote an article on that. Saying, blow the team up isn't a realistic notion. Pierce and Garnett have big contracts and are at the end of their careers. And given NBA trade restrictions and often luxury tax issues; that's just not very likely. Furthermore, Pierce will retire a Celtic. That's all but a given. And KG is also pretty committed to the green too. He'd consider retiring if he was traded and teams know that.
> 
> Jeff Green is a bright spot. We never should have traded Perkins for him. But he's there now. He can shoot from the outside and get to the hoop and we just don't have enough players like that. He's had consistency issues also that make his stock lower. He is another player that wants to be there. He's going to be part of the next generation of C's.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my condolences regarding Jason Terry.
> 
> Who would've thunk he'd go into a 3-point slump?
Click to expand...


Ray Allen selling out was the bigger blow.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ray Allen selling out was the bigger blow.


Not if Terry got hot!


----------



## High_Gravity

Ray Allen is better than Jason Terry in every aspect of the game.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Ray Allen is better than Jason Terry in every aspect of the game.


Even as a "streak" shooter?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen is better than Jason Terry in every aspect of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as a "streak" shooter?
Click to expand...


Dude hes just better, better defender, better shooter, better at attacking the rim, better at probably everything in life too.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude hes just better, better defender, better shooter, better at attacking the rim, better at probably everything in life too.


Michael Cooper would shut him down, just like he did against Bird and Jordan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYDEjIjlccQ]Charles Barkley on The Dan Patrick Show 1/24/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Charles Barkley on The Dan Patrick Show 1/24/13 - YouTube


That's before the Utah game!

Everything has changed since then.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude hes just better, better defender, better shooter, better at attacking the rim, better at probably everything in life too.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Cooper would shut him down, just like he did against Bird and Jordan.
Click to expand...


I can't call it, all I know is Allen is better than Terry. Allen leaving was the building block that broke this team.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I can't call it, all I know is Allen is better than Terry. Allen leaving was the building block that broke this team.


Boy, Allen leaving really bothers you?

Should they blow up the team?

Get rid of everyone but Doc and Rondo?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't call it, all I know is Allen is better than Terry. Allen leaving was the building block that broke this team.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, Allen leaving really bothers you?
> 
> Should they blow up the team?
> 
> Get rid of everyone but Doc and Rondo?
Click to expand...


Nah I like Avery and Sully, we do need to make a move for a big though and sign Delonte West. I would like to see Pierce and KG retire as Celtics, KG should have retired last year. Ray Allen leaving was the straw that broke the camels back, he is better than Jason Terry and Courtney Lee combined and was much a much bitter fit for this system than they were.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ray Allen dropped 21 points on us off the bench, if Ray Allen was a starter he could still be an All star.


----------



## Billo_Really

*3 in a row,
bitches!​*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> *3 in a row,
> bitches!​*



LOL - They almost coughed up a 18 point lead at home to the Pelicans though.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LOL - They almost coughed up a 18 point lead at home to the Pelicans though.


Name me one club who can stop Anderson's 3-point bombs?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> *3 in a row,
> bitches!​*



The Lakers will get it together and make the playoffs, I can't call it once they get there though.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> The Lakers will get it together and make the playoffs, I can't call it once they get there though.


They will be a bitch of an 8th seed!


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers have a tough game tonight against the always powerful Phoenix Suns.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers will get it together and make the playoffs, I can't call it once they get there though.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be a bitch of an 8th seed!
Click to expand...


Oh I know. They can definently ruin somebodies plans.


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck!​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers will get it together and make the playoffs, I can't call it once they get there though.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be a bitch of an 8th seed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know. They can definently ruin somebodies plans.
Click to expand...


No they can't. If they get an 8th seed, they'll be an 8th seed for a reason. If I was SAS or OKC, I'm not thinking please don't make us play the Lakers. I'd be more worried about Denver, Utah, Portland or Houston. If I'm them, I'm hoping to play the Lakers. Then finish the series in 4 or 5 games and move on.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Fuck!​



Almost blew it against the 15 Pelicans and then did blow it vs. the 14 Suns. I'm just wondering if Dallas and Minnesota will pass the Lakers before to long. I don't think the Kings will. They're more dysfunctional than the Lakers.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Almost blew it against the 15 Pelicans and then did blow it vs. the 14 Suns. I'm just wondering if Dallas and Minnesota will pass the Lakers before to long. I don't think the Kings will. They're more dysfunctional than the Lakers.


Fuckin' Beasley!

Lakers almost had him once.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Celtics have to play the Clippers next week. Oh, they play that other LA team also.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Celtics have to play the Clippers next week. Oh, they play that other LA team also.


In the words of Hillary Clinton, "_*What difference does it make?"*_


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics have to play the Clippers next week. Oh, they play that other LA team also.
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of Hillary Clinton, "_*What difference does it make?"*_
Click to expand...


I'm not sure I get your meaning. I definitely don't get your desire to quote that c-word.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm not sure I get your meaning. I definitely don't get your desire to quote that c-word.


Remember, I have _*"stealth logic"!*_

It doesn't matter which LA team you're goin' to play, you will lose to both.

Now, let's make a bet?







Loser must wear an avatar picked by the winner for one week.  Game?







_You gotta week to decide..._


----------



## Billo_Really

If you are game and you happen to lose, this will be your avatar....


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I get your meaning. I definitely don't get your desire to quote that c-word.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, I have _*"stealth logic"!*_
> 
> It doesn't matter which LA team you're goin' to play, you will lose to both.
> 
> Now, let's make a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser must wear an avatar picked by the winner for one week.  Game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You gotta week to decide..._
Click to expand...


I'm not betting with you because the odds are we will lose both.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Celtics have to play the Clippers next week. Oh, they play that other LA team also.



The Clippers are going to rape us.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be a bitch of an 8th seed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know. They can definently ruin somebodies plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they can't. If they get an 8th seed, they'll be an 8th seed for a reason. If I was SAS or OKC, I'm not thinking please don't make us play the Lakers. I'd be more worried about Denver, Utah, Portland or Houston. If I'm them, I'm hoping to play the Lakers. Then finish the series in 4 or 5 games and move on.
Click to expand...


Hehe I hope you are right my friend.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I'm not betting with you because the odds are we will lose both.


Awe fuck man, where's your sense of adventure?

You won't have your 1; we won't have our 5.  

Or do you just hate Wilt?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not betting with you because the odds are we will lose both.
> 
> 
> 
> Awe fuck man, where's your sense of adventure?
> 
> You won't have your 1; we won't have our 5.
> 
> Or do you just hate Wilt?
Click to expand...


No problems with Wilt, but if you guys have Howard you will clobber us, we don't have anyone to guard him anymore besides KG and he will have to check Pau too. If Howard is out, it will be more even.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> The Clippers are going to rape us.


Join the club!

The only teams they can't rape are OKC and SAS.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> No problems with Wilt, but if you guys have Howard you will clobber us, we don't have anyone to guard him anymore besides KG and he will have to check Pau too. If Howard is out, it will be more even.


Just do what Shannon Brown did!


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problems with Wilt, but if you guys have Howard you will clobber us, we don't have anyone to guard him anymore besides KG and he will have to check Pau too. If Howard is out, it will be more even.
> 
> 
> 
> Just do what Shannon Brown did!
Click to expand...


What did he do?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I'm not betting with you because the odds are we will lose both.


Are forgetting our road record?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> What did he do?


He's the one who put Howard out of the Suns game with a karate chop down on Howard's right arm as he was going up for a dunk.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he do?
> 
> 
> 
> He's the one who put Howard out of the Suns game with a karate chop down on Howard's right arm as he was going up for a dunk.
Click to expand...


Good lord, what is up with Howards arms? a few years ago those things were like tree trunks.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Good lord, what is up with Howards arms? a few years ago those things were like tree trunks.


It's not his arm, it's his shoulder.  He tore a tendon in his shoulder and aggravates it every 2 or 3 games.  He sits out a game or 2, then plays through the pain.

It will need surgery at the end of the season (if not before).


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, what is up with Howards arms? a few years ago those things were like tree trunks.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not his arm, it's his shoulder.  He tore a tendon in his shoulder and aggravates it every 2 or 3 games.  He sits out a game or 2, then plays through the pain.
> 
> It will need surgery at the end of the season (if not before).
Click to expand...


Man, back now shoulders? I remember a few years ago this guy was indestructible.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Man, back now shoulders? I remember a few years ago this guy was indestructible.


They say he's going to play tomorrow night in Minnisota.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, back now shoulders? I remember a few years ago this guy was indestructible.
> 
> 
> 
> They say he's going to play tomorrow night in Minnisota.
Click to expand...


Y'all should win that, no Kevin Love no win.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Y'all should win that, no Kevin Love no win.


What do you think of Westbrook's meltdown last night?

Pretty freaky, huh?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all should win that, no Kevin Love no win.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Westbrook's meltdown last night?
> 
> Pretty freaky, huh?
Click to expand...


Dude has issues, but the Thunder won the game. Westbrook has the potential to help the Thunder win the championship or completely derail their plans.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude has issues, but the Thunder won the game. Westbrook has the potential to help the Thunder win the championship or completely derail their plans.


Is he better than Ray Allen?

Will Durant catch Kareem?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude has issues, but the Thunder won the game. Westbrook has the potential to help the Thunder win the championship or completely derail their plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he better than Ray Allen?
> 
> Will Durant catch Kareem?
Click to expand...


At this point yeah Westbrook is better, Ray is like 38 years old dude. Will Durant catch Kareem in what? scoring?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> At this point yeah Westbrook is better, Ray is like 38 years old dude. Will Durant catch Kareem in what? scoring?


No, in rebounds?

Of coarse, scoring!


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point yeah Westbrook is better, Ray is like 38 years old dude. Will Durant catch Kareem in what? scoring?
> 
> 
> 
> No, in rebounds?
> 
> Of coarse, scoring!
Click to expand...


LMAO! Hard to say, Durant very well could but with all the injuries and bullshit that could happen who knows, too early to say.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> LMAO! Hard to say, Durant very well could but with all the injuries and bullshit that could happen who knows, too early to say.


I have to go back to a previous thing you said that I can't get off my mind, how can you have no problems with Wilt, without dissin' Russ?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Hard to say, Durant very well could but with all the injuries and bullshit that could happen who knows, too early to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go back to a previous thing you said that I can't get off my mind, how can you have no problems with Wilt, without dissin' Russ?
Click to expand...


 I like both those guys, both well deserving hall of famers in my book.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I get your meaning. I definitely don't get your desire to quote that c-word.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, I have _*"stealth logic"!*_
> 
> It doesn't matter which LA team you're goin' to play, you will lose to both.
> 
> Now, let's make a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser must wear an avatar picked by the winner for one week.  Game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You gotta week to decide..._
Click to expand...


It's not a bad bet. I'll think about it. I got a lot going on. Not overly worried about the C's Lakers right now. I just plan on enjoying the game mostly. They both suck though. LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude has issues, but the Thunder won the game. Westbrook has the potential to help the Thunder win the championship or completely derail their plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he better than Ray Allen?
> 
> Will Durant catch Kareem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point yeah Westbrook is better, Ray is like 38 years old dude. Will Durant catch Kareem in what? scoring?
Click to expand...


Westbrook may be the most over-rated player in the NBA though. He consistently jacks up 20 plus shots from the PG position while only shooting 39-42 percent. Durant has to massage his ego way too much. OKC should've kept Harden and shipped Westbrook.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he better than Ray Allen?
> 
> Will Durant catch Kareem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point yeah Westbrook is better, Ray is like 38 years old dude. Will Durant catch Kareem in what? scoring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westbrook may be the most over-rated player in the NBA though. He consistently jacks up 20 plus shots from the PG position while only shooting 39-42 percent. Durant has to massage his ego way too much. OKC should've kept Harden and shipped Westbrook.
Click to expand...


Agreed. Did you know Westbrook averages more shot attempts than Durrant? That's pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It's not a bad bet. I'll think about it. I got a lot going on. Not overly worried about the C's Lakers right now. I just plan on enjoying the game mostly. They both suck though. LOL


If you accept and lose, this will be your avatar...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad bet. I'll think about it. I got a lot going on. Not overly worried about the C's Lakers right now. I just plan on enjoying the game mostly. They both suck though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> If you accept and lose, this will be your avatar...
Click to expand...


I probably won't. I'm just that lazy about changing avatars.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I probably won't. I'm just that lazy about changing avatars.


Where's your zest for excitement?

Russ didn't win 11 championships by procrastinating his avatars!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't. I'm just that lazy about changing avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your zest for excitement?
> 
> Russ didn't win 11 championships by procrastinating his avatars!
Click to expand...


Eh. A single NBA regular season game seems so arbitrary though; even if it is Celts vs. Lakers. You might get me to agree to something on game night.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Eh. A single NBA regular season game seems so arbitrary though; even if it is Celts vs. Lakers. You might get me to agree to something on game night.


How 'bout, _*"Which team has the better Spaniard?"*_


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. A single NBA regular season game seems so arbitrary though; even if it is Celts vs. Lakers. You might get me to agree to something on game night.
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout, _*"Which team has the better Spaniard?"*_
Click to expand...


Do we even have a Spaniard? Barbosa is from Brazil.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Do we even have a Spaniard? Barbosa is from Brazil.


Didn't Cortez discover Brazil?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we even have a Spaniard? Barbosa is from Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Cortez discover Brazil?
Click to expand...


Was Cortez Portuguese or Spanish?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Was Cortez Portuguese or Spanish?


"What difference does it make?"


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck!  I just found out the Lakers are going to lose their next game.

They play Sunday morning at 10am (pst) in Detroit.  

They historically do not play well in morning games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Fuck!  I just found out the Lakers are going to lose their next game.
> 
> They play Sunday morning at 10am (pst) in Detroit.
> 
> They historically do not play well in morning games.



That could be a tough game, even though Detroit sucks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad bet. I'll think about it. I got a lot going on. Not overly worried about the C's Lakers right now. I just plan on enjoying the game mostly. They both suck though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> If you accept and lose, this will be your avatar...
Click to expand...


I'll take the bet. It'll be official if you say you accept before tip-off. It'll be null and void otherwise.

Here's the avi you'd have to use for a week.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'll take the bet. It'll be official if you say you accept before tip-off. It'll be null and void otherwise.
> 
> Here's the avi you'd have to use for a week.


Now that we have no centers, you wanna exploit the situation in Lakerland?

I guess your team is going to put its best "foot" forward?

Alright, I'll take the bet!  And for the following reasons:

If Kobe  dunks on the Celtics like he did against the Nets, the crowd will be demoralized and go home early.
With every center we lose, we're that much closer to a "7 seconds or less" offense and that is bad news for the Celtic elderly.
KG will be a non-factor because of "conflicted allegience issues", as a result of trade rumors to an LA team.
Plus, there's a chance Howard might decide to play after Kobe called him a pussy in a recent interview.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^
LOL. 

1. That was an old man dunk. He was well within the circle and the rotation was late.
2. The Lakers were playing way better with Gasol taking Howard's spot. Even if they do end up getting better w/o Gasol and Howard (and that's very doubtful), it'd be a long term proposition.
3. KG hates everyone he plays against. And he's definitely got no love for the Lakers.
4. Howard don't wanna make the playoffs at this point. A reporter asked if he's been trying to talk Howard into staying, and instead of answering the question, he just said that Howard needed to "focus" on being a defensive anchor so that they could make the playoffs. 

Howard at this point is just like bitch! I ain't your bitch! Get me the damn ball already ball hog!

And now Kobe is talking about just enjoying his last year on his contract, trying to play games in the media too. Howard ain't playing for Kobe's glory.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> LOL.
> 
> 1. That was an old man dunk. He was well within the circle and the rotation was late.
> 2. The Lakers were playing way better with Gasol taking Howard's spot. Even if they do end up getting better w/o Gasol and Howard (and that's very doubtful), it'd be a long term proposition.
> 3. KG hates everyone he plays against. And he's definitely got no love for the Lakers.
> 4. Howard don't wanna make the playoffs at this point. A reporter asked if he's been trying to talk Howard into staying, and instead of answering the question, he just said that Howard needed to "focus" on being a defensive anchor so that they could make the playoffs.
> 
> Howard at this point is just like bitch! I ain't your bitch! Get me the damn ball already ball hog!
> 
> And now Kobe is talking about just enjoying his last year on his contract, trying to play games in the media too. Howard ain't playing for Kobe's glory.



Howard and Kobe is not a good match, and it appears to me Howard is too much of a pussy to stand up to him. Howard is not even close to being half the man and player Shaq was.


----------



## Billo_Really

"What does Kobe Bryant and Bill Russell have in common?"​(Hint: Game 7 of the '69 Finals)​
Any  fan back at that time will remember the incident (that has now become part 
of NBA folklore) and any Laker or Celtic fan back at that time, will never forget it.​


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> Howard ain't playing for Kobe's glory.


Howard's going to play.

So I'm officially warning you, don't touch that shoulder, or I will find you!

BTW, do you know the answer to the trivia question in the preceding post?

It's related to the Kobe/Dwight thing.


----------



## Billo_Really

You gotta love James Worthy's comment regarding the Garden's organ player during an interview the past couple days. 

 He said,* "Tell that organ player to shut the hell up! This ain't the 60's anymore!  He's always playing that damn thing!  I hate that organ!"*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> You gotta love James Worthy's comment regarding the Garden's organ player during an interview the past couple days.
> 
> He said,* "Tell that organ player to shut the hell up! This ain't the 60's anymore!  He's always playing that damn thing!  I hate that organ!"*



I remember the time in Houston that James Worthy couldn't play because he had been arrested for soliciting a prostitute. Classic!


----------



## Billo_Really

With 2 minutes left in the half, the Lakers need to start knocking some bodys to the floor. They need to get ultra-physical with the Celtics.  That's how you beat people in front of the ones they love.   With an ole' fashion beat down!

That's why my favorite player of all-time was Chamberlain.  The Celtics never could stop him.  He just did whatever he pleased.  He imposed his will and there wasn't a damn thing any of them could do about it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> With 2 minutes left in the half, the Lakers need to start knocking some bodys to the floor. They need to get ultra-physical with the Celtics.  That's how you beat people in front of the ones they love.   With an ole' fashion beat down!
> 
> That's why my favorite player of all-time was Chamberlain.  The Celtics never could stop him.  He just did whatever he pleased.  He imposed his will and there wasn't a damn thing any of them could do about it.



Russell contained him.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 minutes left in the half, the Lakers need to start knocking some bodys to the floor. They need to get ultra-physical with the Celtics.  That's how you beat people in front of the ones they love.   With an ole' fashion beat down!
> 
> That's why my favorite player of all-time was Chamberlain.  The Celtics never could stop him.  He just did whatever he pleased.  He imposed his will and there wasn't a damn thing any of them could do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell contained him.
Click to expand...

The Wilt - Russell rivalry can be summed up this way:

the times when Wilt beat Russell
the times when Russell beat Wilt
the times when Wilt took Russell to school and made him look like a little baby out there
What you call "containment", was Wilt having an off-night. 

One thing is for sure, there wasn't anyone in the NBA, that was ever able to stop Wilt.


----------



## Billo_Really

I loved Howard knocking that little Celtic fucker to the floor!

If someone comes into your office without asking permission first, you remind them who owns that key!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 minutes left in the half, the Lakers need to start knocking some bodys to the floor. They need to get ultra-physical with the Celtics.  That's how you beat people in front of the ones they love.   With an ole' fashion beat down!
> 
> That's why my favorite player of all-time was Chamberlain.  The Celtics never could stop him.  He just did whatever he pleased.  He imposed his will and there wasn't a damn thing any of them could do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell contained him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Wilt - Russell rivalry can be summed up this way:
> 
> the times when Wilt beat Russell
> the times when Russell beat Wilt
> the times when Wilt took Russell to school and made him look like a little baby out there
> What you call "containment", was Wilt having an off-night.
> 
> One thing is for sure, there wasn't anyone in the NBA, that was ever able to stop Wilt.
Click to expand...


Check out their head to head stats and then their team records vs. each other. Your argument doesn't even pass the sniff test.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> I loved Howard knocking that little Celtic fucker to the floor!
> 
> If someone comes into your office without asking permission first, you remind them who owns that key!



It was a malicous foul by a mammoth against a little guy that was airborne. Yet, if some little guard drapes on him or slaps his hand, he'll cry his ass off.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Check out their head to head stats and then their team records vs. each other. Your argument doesn't even pass the sniff test.


Just because Wilt had a low scoring game, doesn't mean Russell was blocking his shot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

95-69. Go ahead and just change that avi now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out their head to head stats and then their team records vs. each other. Your argument doesn't even pass the sniff test.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Wilt had a low scoring game, doesn't mean Russell was blocking his shot.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that Russell stopped wilt. I just said he contained him.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 95-69. Go ahead and just change that avi now.


I did.

Just remember, there is only one thing that is better than winning_*...............REVENGE!*_

Payback's a bitch!  If I was Buss, the night you guys come to the Staple Center, I'd make it LA gang night at the arena. Everyone attending the game in their official colors, will get free beers.

And he should also turn of the AC in the vistor's locker room.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95-69. Go ahead and just change that avi now.
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Just remember, there is only one thing that is better than winning_*...............REVENGE!*_
> 
> Payback's a bitch!  If I was Buss, the night you guys come to the Staple Center, I'd make it LA gang night at the arena. Everyone attending the game in their official colors, will get free beers.
> 
> And he should also turn of the AC in the vistor's locker room.
Click to expand...


The Dodgers model would would lose the Lakers money. They have a higher profile of attendees.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stat of the night: ZERO assists for Kobe.

Also noteworthy: Ron Artest had 13 shots to Howard's 8.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Lakers stunk it up! Poor Kobe, his supporting cast is the worst. And he isn't getting any younger either, it might be time for Kobe to move on to a winning team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Celtics hammer Lakers

Philly Enquirer called the Lakers loss to the Celtics, their worst loss of the season. I find that hard to believe. I figured someone had beat the Lakers by more than 21. It could have been worse too. The C's were up by 31 or something and then they took their foot off the pedal for the 4th quarter.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Celtics hammer Lakers
> 
> Philly Enquirer called the Lakers loss to the Celtics, their worst loss of the season. I find that hard to believe. I figured someone had beat the Lakers by more than 21. It could have been worse too. The C's were up by 31 or something and then they took their foot off the pedal for the 4th quarter.


Their worse loss will probably be Sunday.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The Lakers stunk it up! Poor Kobe, his supporting cast is the worst. And he isn't getting any younger either, it might be time for Kobe to move on to a winning team.


Should Kobe be traded for Kevin Love?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Dodgers model would would lose the Lakers money. They have a higher profile of attendees.


Magic's going to get his own Dodger "bobble-head" night this season.

You're not on the map, until you get your own bobble-head!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers stunk it up! Poor Kobe, his supporting cast is the worst. And he isn't getting any younger either, it might be time for Kobe to move on to a winning team.
> 
> 
> 
> Should Kobe be traded for Kevin Love?
Click to expand...


Yes. But if I'm the T-Wolves; I don't do that deal.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers stunk it up! Poor Kobe, his supporting cast is the worst. And he isn't getting any younger either, it might be time for Kobe to move on to a winning team.
> 
> 
> 
> Should Kobe be traded for Kevin Love?
Click to expand...


Dude Love is hurt. Kobe is not the one you should think about trading.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Stat of the night: ZERO assists for Kobe.
> 
> Also noteworthy: Ron Artest had 13 shots to Howard's 8.



Dwight Howard was clearly injured, he shouldn't have been playing last night.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stat of the night: ZERO assists for Kobe.
> 
> Also noteworthy: Ron Artest had 13 shots to Howard's 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard was clearly injured, he shouldn't have been playing last night.
Click to expand...


Howard is in a bad spot now, if he takes a game off due to injury, Kobe is all over him and so is the press, so now he plays hurt and helps no one.

This team is a terrible mix, Nash, Howard, Kobe, Gasol. I expected a better team, this is a disaster for the Lakers. It might be time to rebuild.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers stunk it up! Poor Kobe, his supporting cast is the worst. And he isn't getting any younger either, it might be time for Kobe to move on to a winning team.
> 
> 
> 
> Should Kobe be traded for Kevin Love?
Click to expand...


I doubt that would ever happen. Love is nowhere near the talent of Kobe but he has heart and that is something you don't see a lot of in the NBA anymore.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers stunk it up! Poor Kobe, his supporting cast is the worst. And he isn't getting any younger either, it might be time for Kobe to move on to a winning team.
> 
> 
> 
> Should Kobe be traded for Kevin Love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that would ever happen. Love is nowhere near the talent of Kobe but he has heart and that is something you don't see a lot of in the NBA anymore.
Click to expand...


Kevin Love has an amazing skillset, he can shoot the 3 and post up, rebound. Dude had 30 rebounds and 30 points in 1 game I think last year. I would love for my Celtics to get our hands on him, HE is who the Lakers should have traded for instead of Howard, although Love is hurt right now too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stat of the night: ZERO assists for Kobe.
> 
> Also noteworthy: Ron Artest had 13 shots to Howard's 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard was clearly injured, he shouldn't have been playing last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard is in a bad spot now, if he takes a game off due to injury, Kobe is all over him and so is the press, so now he plays hurt and helps no one.
> 
> This team is a terrible mix, Nash, Howard, Kobe, Gasol. I expected a better team, this is a disaster for the Lakers. It might be time to rebuild.
Click to expand...


I have been watching the NBA for almost 20 years and I have never seen a situation like this, a team mate calling out an injured team mate to play? Jesus. Howard and Kobe are just so different in every aspect it seems, from their attitude towards basketball to their personal lives. Howard just doesn't have that killer instinct that Kobe has, Kobe wants to win a championship this year, time is running out. Howard wants to get healthy and is thinking about the future, Howard knows they are not winning this year. TERRIBLE combination.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard was clearly injured, he shouldn't have been playing last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard is in a bad spot now, if he takes a game off due to injury, Kobe is all over him and so is the press, so now he plays hurt and helps no one.
> 
> This team is a terrible mix, Nash, Howard, Kobe, Gasol. I expected a better team, this is a disaster for the Lakers. It might be time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been watching the NBA for almost 20 years and I have never seen a situation like this, a team mate calling out an injured team mate to play? Jesus. Howard and Kobe are just so different in every aspect it seems, from their attitude towards basketball to their personal lives. Howard just doesn't have that killer instinct that Kobe has, Kobe wants to win a championship this year, time is running out. Howard wants to get healthy and is thinking about the future, Howard knows they are not winning this year. TERRIBLE combination.
Click to expand...


Howard isn't adapting to Kobe and his style and type of play. Kobe knows his window is closing. Howard has to be concerned about his health and future and isn't going to risk injury now for the future. 

I have seen teams with bad chemistry, and this is it and I'm not sure it can be fixed with winning?


----------



## Papageorgio

Lion boy, nice avatar!


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howard is in a bad spot now, if he takes a game off due to injury, Kobe is all over him and so is the press, so now he plays hurt and helps no one.
> 
> This team is a terrible mix, Nash, Howard, Kobe, Gasol. I expected a better team, this is a disaster for the Lakers. It might be time to rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching the NBA for almost 20 years and I have never seen a situation like this, a team mate calling out an injured team mate to play? Jesus. Howard and Kobe are just so different in every aspect it seems, from their attitude towards basketball to their personal lives. Howard just doesn't have that killer instinct that Kobe has, Kobe wants to win a championship this year, time is running out. Howard wants to get healthy and is thinking about the future, Howard knows they are not winning this year. TERRIBLE combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard isn't adapting to Kobe and his style and type of play. Kobe knows his window is closing. Howard has to be concerned about his health and future and isn't going to risk injury now for the future.
> 
> I have seen teams with bad chemistry, and this is it and I'm not sure it can be fixed with winning?
Click to expand...


I remember when the Lakers first got Howard and Nash, people were thinking instant championship, now it looks like they will miss the playoffs. I am in awe that this team is that bad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching the NBA for almost 20 years and I have never seen a situation like this, a team mate calling out an injured team mate to play? Jesus. Howard and Kobe are just so different in every aspect it seems, from their attitude towards basketball to their personal lives. Howard just doesn't have that killer instinct that Kobe has, Kobe wants to win a championship this year, time is running out. Howard wants to get healthy and is thinking about the future, Howard knows they are not winning this year. TERRIBLE combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard isn't adapting to Kobe and his style and type of play. Kobe knows his window is closing. Howard has to be concerned about his health and future and isn't going to risk injury now for the future.
> 
> I have seen teams with bad chemistry, and this is it and I'm not sure it can be fixed with winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when the Lakers first got Howard and Nash, people were thinking instant championship, now it looks like they will miss the playoffs. I am in awe that this team is that bad.
Click to expand...


I wasn't. Young Kobe couldn't do it with Shaq, Malone, Payton. But, I thought Howard would make them more competitive. I had figured at this stage in his career, Kobe would be willing to sacrifice a little ego. I was totally wrong. As I previously stated, I figured they'd trade Gasol for a couple better pieces that fit too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

I did see the warning signs in the previous season that Kobe was not open to training a successor. I also saw the writing on the wall during the preseason when Kobe stressed 'of course it's my team.' I realized then that he was not mature enough to make it work.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Lion boy, nice avatar!


Go fuck yourself!


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude Love is hurt. Kobe is not the one you should think about trading.


One is hurt, one is old.  One can play now, the other might not play when he gets healthy, because of the way he's being treated with his contract negotiations.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I doubt that would ever happen. Love is nowhere near the talent of Kobe but he has heart and that is something you don't see a lot of in the NBA anymore.


There's a chance he may just walk at the end of the season, if they can't get on the same page with a new contract.


----------



## Billo_Really

*If the Lakers win on Sunday, 
all you people can line up and
 tongue my stinky balls!​*


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lion boy, nice avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself!
Click to expand...


Feelin the love there lionboy!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that would ever happen. Love is nowhere near the talent of Kobe but he has heart and that is something you don't see a lot of in the NBA anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a chance he may just walk at the end of the season, if they can't get on the same page with a new contract.
Click to expand...


Love got 26-13 last year and 20-15 the year before and he's entering the prime of his career. No other NBA player has put up numbers like that the last two seasons.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Love got 26-13 last year and 20-15 the year before and he's entering the prime of his career. No other NBA player has put up numbers like that the last two seasons.


Wilt did it 10 years in a row.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love got 26-13 last year and 20-15 the year before and he's entering the prime of his career. No other NBA player has put up numbers like that the last two seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt did it 10 years in a row.
Click to expand...


Against midgets.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Against midgets.


Bill Russell, Willis Reed, Walt Bellamy, Nate Thurmond, Elvin Hayes, Lew Alcindor, Tom Boerwinkle, Rudy La Russo, Bob Lanier and Neil Walk, were not midgets.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against midgets.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Russell, Willis Reed, Walt Bellamy, Nate Thurmond, Elvin Hayes, Lew Alcindor, Tom Boerwinkle, Rudy La Russo, Bob Lanier and Neil Walk, were not midgets.
Click to expand...


In general, Wilt was playing against 6'6" (or smaller) centers. Some of those guys you mention, came after his prime when he had already put up his ungodly numbers.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> *If the Lakers win on Sunday,
> all you people can line up and
> tongue my stinky balls!​*



So you are down to one game to make your season, pretty sad.


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the Lakers win on Sunday,
> all you people can line up and
> tongue my stinky balls!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are down to one game to make your season, pretty sad.
Click to expand...


Lakers need this win desperately, but I don't think they'll get it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Another Laker loss, oh well at least they are consistent.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Lakers bench is god awful and Howard is playing like hot garbage, Gasol going down was the worst thing that could happen to them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The best thing that could happen for the Lakers is Kobe retiring.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The best thing that could happen for the Lakers is Kobe retiring.



You think the Lakers should keep Howard and rebuild around him? should they trade Gasol?


----------



## Papageorgio

I wouldn't keep Howard, he seems like an unmotivated cancer.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> I wouldn't keep Howard, he seems like an unmotivated cancer.



What are they supposed to? the Lakers have been after Howard for years now, now that they get him and he's not living up to their expectations they want to throw him in the streets? I still think Howard could play good if he was in the right place, if you take Howard and put him on the Celtics right now I think he would flourish playing along Kevin Garnett and Pierce.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't keep Howard, he seems like an unmotivated cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they supposed to? the Lakers have been after Howard for years now, now that they get him and he's not living up to their expectations they want to throw him in the streets? I still think Howard could play good if he was in the right place, if you take Howard and put him on the Celtics right now I think he would flourish playing along Kevin Garnett and Pierce.
Click to expand...


Agreed. Kobe is egocentric and he's put off D.H. He doesn't want to play for the sake of Kobe's glory.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't keep Howard, he seems like an unmotivated cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they supposed to? the Lakers have been after Howard for years now, now that they get him and he's not living up to their expectations they want to throw him in the streets? I still think Howard could play good if he was in the right place, if you take Howard and put him on the Celtics right now I think he would flourish playing along Kevin Garnett and Pierce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. Kobe is egocentric and he's put off D.H. He doesn't want to play for the sake of Kobe's glory.
Click to expand...


There was way too much pressure on Howard coming in, not to mention Nash. Laker fans were screaming championship when Howard arrived. I think Howard would be better off in Boston, the Celtics have so much experience in dealing with injuries and the team can still get the job done in his absence, and he wouldn't have to worry about Kobe harassing him everyday. Although this is a pipe dream, Howard does not want to go to Boston.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers are having a "Dwightmare", maybe he should be traded for Brook Lopez?


----------



## Papageorgio

Just let him walk at the end of the season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing that could happen for the Lakers is Kobe retiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Lakers should keep Howard and rebuild around him? should they trade Gasol?
Click to expand...


I'd keep him. But I wouldn't give him a no-trade clause. They should trade Gasol while he has real value. They're not going to win another championship with Gasoft. And the odds are way long against ever winning a championship with Kobe. They have to let him go. Perhaps they are too gun shy on that b/c he's still selling a lot of high priced tickets.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> The Lakers are having a "Dwightmare", maybe he should be traded for Brook Lopez?



The Nets totally wanted that last year. Now? I think they'd be hesitant.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing that could happen for the Lakers is Kobe retiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Lakers should keep Howard and rebuild around him? should they trade Gasol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd keep him. But I wouldn't give him a no-trade clause. They should trade Gasol while he has real value. They're not going to win another championship with Gasoft. And the odds are way long against ever winning a championship with Kobe. They have to let him go. Perhaps they are too gun shy on that b/c he's still selling a lot of high priced tickets.
Click to expand...


Its just something wrong with the team, I really think Gasol could excel on another team, same with Howard. The system is so fucked up in LA that they are not utilizing these guys properly.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=XoG4goTxWl0&feature=endscreen]Jeff Green makes the Garden go crazy! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Jeff Green makes the Garden go crazy! - YouTube


Jamison is playing better than Green.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers are turning the corner, bitches!

As proof, will be the Lakers beating the Clippers in their next game.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers beat Phoenix, they are world beaters!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> The Lakers are turning the corner, bitches!
> 
> As proof, will be the Lakers beating the Clippers in their next game.



And by turning a corner, you mean instead of missing the playoffs, they'll be getting swept in the first round by the Thunder or Spurs?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BTW on the Love vs. Kobe front; The T-Wolves were 15-14 when he went down with his injury. They are 19-31 now.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Green makes the Garden go crazy! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Jamison is playing better than Green.
Click to expand...


Not when the Lakers and Celtics faced each other, Green totally out played him. Plus if you are relying on Antawn Jamison to save the Lakers, I don't know what to say to you.


----------



## Billo_Really

We're whupin Clipper butt tonight!


----------



## hjmick

Thoughts go out to the good Doctor.


----------



## Billo_Really

hjmick said:


> Thoughts go out to the good Doctor.


Yeah, it's pretty sad.

They say he's surrounded by family and friends.  

Our prayers go out to the Buss family.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> We're whupin Clipper butt tonight!



You were all excited about beating the Suns, who have the worst record in the West. How did you fair against the Clippers, they have been struggling. Do you put the hurt on the Clips or did Kobe and company pack it in?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Howard is missing a bunch of games with the shoulder but he wants to play in the all star game? That tells me what I've long suspected.


----------



## liarintheWH

loinboy said:


> We're whupin Clipper butt tonight!


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> You were all excited about beating the Suns, who have the worst record in the West. How did you fair against the Clippers, they have been struggling. Do you put the hurt on the Clips or did Kobe and company pack it in?


Nobody wanted to guard Old Man Billups.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Howard is missing a bunch of games with the shoulder but he wants to play in the all star game? That tells me what I've long suspected.


The West will kick the East ass.

The West is the best!


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were all excited about beating the Suns, who have the worst record in the West. How did you fair against the Clippers, they have been struggling. Do you put the hurt on the Clips or did Kobe and company pack it in?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted to guard Old Man Billups.
Click to expand...


Lakers couldn't guard an old lady with a walking cane.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howard is missing a bunch of games with the shoulder but he wants to play in the all star game? That tells me what I've long suspected.
> 
> 
> 
> The West will kick the East ass.
> 
> The West is the best!
Click to expand...


Who cares, it's an all star game, I quit watching that crap decades ago.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howard is missing a bunch of games with the shoulder but he wants to play in the all star game? That tells me what I've long suspected.
> 
> 
> 
> The West will kick the East ass.
> 
> The West is the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares, it's an all star game, I quit watching that crap decades ago.
Click to expand...


I meant that you don't miss game after game with an injury and then jump at the chance to play in the all-star game if you're a perrenial all-star. I think the shoulder injury is relatively superficial. He just doesn't like playing with Kobe.

As for the all-star game they really started to become too much b.s. for me to take. I miss the game (or most of the game) more often than I watch it over the last decade or so. If Pierce and KG are both playing, I may have to watch as it could be a final all star game for either of them.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Who cares, it's an all star game, I quit watching that crap decades ago.


Oh contraire, O'bad brain one...

...this is the battle between _*West vs East!*_

The future of the free world depends on its outcome.


----------



## PhillyGuy76

I still watch the All Star Game because I usually hope certain players don't do well.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I meant that you don't miss game after game with an injury and then jump at the chance to play in the all-star game if you're a perrenial all-star. I think the shoulder injury is relatively superficial. He just doesn't like playing with Kobe.
> 
> As for the all-star game they really started to become too much b.s. for me to take. I miss the game (or most of the game) more often than I watch it over the last decade or so. If Pierce and KG are both playing, I may have to watch as it could be a final all star game for either of them.


KG said this was his last one.

Does that mean he plans to suck next year?


----------



## Billo_Really

PhillyGuy76 said:


> I still watch the All Star Game because I usually hope certain players don't do well.


And which players are those?

Don't say Kobe!


----------



## PhillyGuy76

loinboy said:


> PhillyGuy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still watch the All Star Game because I usually hope certain players don't do well.
> 
> 
> 
> And which players are those?
> 
> Don't say Kobe!
Click to expand...



This year it's Jrue Holiday from the sixers since I can't stand the Philly sport media.


----------



## Billo_Really

PhillyGuy76 said:


> This year it's Jrue Holiday from the sixers since I can't stand the Philly sport media.


When's Bynum gonna play?

I almost forgot...


*"Welcome to USMB!"*


----------



## PhillyGuy76

loinboy said:


> PhillyGuy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year it's Jrue Holiday from the sixers since I can't stand the Philly sport media.
> 
> 
> 
> When's Bynum gonna play?
> 
> I almost forgot...
> 
> 
> *"Welcome to USMB!"*
Click to expand...




They were hoping that it would be after the All-Star Break.   But I think at this point it doesn't matter because the sixers are not going to the playoffs


----------



## Billo_Really

Will KG waive his trade clause and go to the Clippers for Bledsoe/Jordan?


----------



## Rocko

loinboy said:


> Will KG waive his trade clause and go to the Clippers for Bledsoe/Jordan?



I think he'll just become a ring chaser, like the guy he was critical about (ray allen).


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> I think he'll just become a ring chaser, like the guy he was critical about (ray allen).


He say's he'll retire a Celtic, but only time will tell if he becomes...

...the Lord of the Ring?


----------



## Billo_Really

PhillyGuy76 said:


> They were hoping that it would be after the All-Star Break.   But I think at this point it doesn't matter because the sixers are not going to the playoffs


Well, in that case, how are the Flyers doin'?


----------



## PhillyGuy76

loinboy said:


> PhillyGuy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were hoping that it would be after the All-Star Break.   But I think at this point it doesn't matter because the sixers are not going to the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, how are the Flyers doin'?
Click to expand...


Right now in 2013, All 4 pro teams in philly are no longer championship contenders

Phillies.........old

Eagles............new coach with no experience and no QB

Sixers........one all star and a bunch of below average players

Flyers.........bad team


----------



## Billo_Really

PhillyGuy76 said:


> Right now in 2013, All 4 pro teams in philly are no longer championship contenders
> 
> Phillies.........old
> 
> Eagles............new coach with no experience and no QB
> 
> Sixers........one all star and a bunch of below average players
> 
> Flyers.........bad team


Well, you always have the boxers to fall back on!


----------



## Billo_Really

Jerry Buss died today.  He was one good owner.

A lot better than Jack Kent Cooke.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Jerry Buss died today.  He was one good owner.
> 
> A lot better than Jack Kent Cooke.



I'm not a big Buss fan. But I was rooting for him to pork 18-year-olds into his 100's.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm not a big Buss fan. But I was rooting for him to pork 18-year-olds into his 100's.


Payback is coming on Wednesday.

We're gonna rape the C's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big Buss fan. But I was rooting for him to pork 18-year-olds into his 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is coming on Wednesday.
> 
> We're gonna rape the C's.
Click to expand...


Nah.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nah.


Is KG going to the Clippers for Bledsoe/Jordan?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> Is KG going to the Clippers for Bledsoe/Jordan?
Click to expand...


The theory is he could be talked into it. I think he bleeds green though.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The theory is he could be talked into it. I think he bleeds green though.


But you'd rather he didn't?

You'd rather have Bledsoe and Jordan, right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theory is he could be talked into it. I think he bleeds green though.
> 
> 
> 
> But you'd rather he didn't?
> 
> You'd rather have Bledsoe and Jordan, right?
Click to expand...


Hell no. 

Bledsoe is a a back-up guard who can't steal away time from Jamal Crawford or Chauncey Billups. Also, guard is not a weak spot for the C's (Rondo, Bradley, Terry, Lee). But if we were to add a guard, I'd want a tall two guard to allow us to have options against taller wings.

D Jordan is one knee injury away from being out of the league. He can't shoot anything more than five feet from the hoop.

I think Ainge wants to get younger and not be sentimental. But this is a brainless trade.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Bledsoe is a a back-up guard who can't steal away time from Jamal Crawford or Chauncey Billups. Also, guard is not a weak spot for the C's (Rondo, Bradley, Terry, Lee). But if we were to add a guard, I'd want a tall two guard to allow us to have options against taller wings.
> 
> D Jordan is one knee injury away from being out of the league. He can't shoot anything more than five feet from the hoop.
> 
> I think Ainge wants to get younger and not be sentimental. But this is a brainless trade.


You'd rather keep a guy who's got only 1 more year in him?  At best.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> Bledsoe is a a back-up guard who can't steal away time from Jamal Crawford or Chauncey Billups. Also, guard is not a weak spot for the C's (Rondo, Bradley, Terry, Lee). But if we were to add a guard, I'd want a tall two guard to allow us to have options against taller wings.
> 
> D Jordan is one knee injury away from being out of the league. He can't shoot anything more than five feet from the hoop.
> 
> I think Ainge wants to get younger and not be sentimental. But this is a brainless trade.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather keep a guy who's got only 1 more year in him?  At best.
Click to expand...


At best? I could see KG going for two to four more years. I agree, that the most likely scenario is he retires after next season (with a possibility that he retires this season).

And yes, I want to keep KG b/c I want to see him retire a Celtic and frankly that's just not a slam dunk trade. I guess there's a case to be made that it could make us better though.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> At best? I could see KG going for two to four more years. I agree, that the most likely scenario is he retires after next season (with a possibility that he retires this season).
> 
> And yes, I want to keep KG b/c I want to see him retire a Celtic and frankly that's just not a slam dunk trade. I guess there's a case to be made that it could make us better though.


Bledsoe a real baller and Jordan is a good defender and very athletic around the rim.  He just can't shoot free throws.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At best? I could see KG going for two to four more years. I agree, that the most likely scenario is he retires after next season (with a possibility that he retires this season).
> 
> And yes, I want to keep KG b/c I want to see him retire a Celtic and frankly that's just not a slam dunk trade. I guess there's a case to be made that it could make us better though.
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe a real baller and Jordan is a good defender and very athletic around the rim.  He just can't shoot free throws.
Click to expand...


Bledsoe's real value would likely be in a follow-up trade. I just don't see him adding much. I tend to think he's over-rated also. So it's better to sell high.

Jordan is a good defender and perhaps the C's wouldn't be any worse defensively. Though KG does a great job of anchoring the D. But Jordan can't shoot like KG can on the perimeter. He's probably doing well on the Clips b/c of all the double teams that Griffin commands. Who on the C's is gonna open his game up for him like that?

Is getting maybe marginally better mid-term, worth getting rid of an icon? I don't think so.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big Buss fan. But I was rooting for him to pork 18-year-olds into his 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is coming on Wednesday.
> 
> We're gonna rape the C's.
Click to expand...


You probably will win but it won't be no rape, 10 points at most.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> You probably will win but it won't be no rape, 10 points at most.


As soon as the game starts, I'd put a couple Celtics on the floor.  Nothing dirty, just a hard foul and a message.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably will win but it won't be no rape, 10 points at most.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the game starts, I'd put a couple Celtics on the floor.  Nothing dirty, just a hard foul and a message.
Click to expand...


What message? Neither team is going nowhere, Boston didn't rough up your guys.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> What message? Neither team is going nowhere, Boston didn't rough up your guys.


They beat us by 20 last game.  That should come at a cost.  That last game, they got on a roll and didn't look back after that.  If we start out ultra-physical, let'em know, this is the way it's going to be in our building, it will be harder for them to get going, momentum-wise.

That's a play out of their own playbook.  They did it to Rambis and Kupchack years ago.  So if we do it to them on Wednesday, I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What message? Neither team is going nowhere, Boston didn't rough up your guys.
> 
> 
> 
> They beat us by 20 last game.  That should come at a cost.  That last game, they got on a roll and didn't look back after that.  If we start out ultra-physical, let'em know, this is the way it's going to be in our building, it will be harder for them to get going, momentum-wise.
> 
> That's a play out of their own playbook.  They did it to Rambis and Kupchack years ago.  So if we do it to them on Wednesday, I won't lose any sleep over it.
Click to expand...


I suppose, but whos going to do it? the Lakers aren't exactly a tough team anymore.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I suppose, but whos going to do it? the Lakers aren't exactly a tough team anymore.


Robert Sacre.

Metta World Peace ain't exactly  Ghandi.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose, but whos going to do it? the Lakers aren't exactly a tough team anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Sacre.
> 
> Metta World Peace ain't exactly  Ghandi.
Click to expand...


Artest needs to watch out, he just got into trouble for punching a Piston.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably will win but it won't be no rape, 10 points at most.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the game starts, I'd put a couple Celtics on the floor.  Nothing dirty, just a hard foul and a message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? Neither team is going nowhere, Boston didn't rough up your guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big Buss fan. But I was rooting for him to pork 18-year-olds into his 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is coming on Wednesday.
> 
> We're gonna rape the C's.
Click to expand...


So you go out, play like shit and you want payback because you got beat for playing like shit? 

Is this your mentality?


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> So you go out, play like shit and you want payback because you got beat for playing like shit?
> 
> Is this your mentality?


Yeah.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The C's will sweep the season series unless the Lakers can dominate the boards. Pierce and KG hate Kobe and the Lakers and they want to dig a deeper hole for them. This game is circled on their calendar.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The C's will sweep the season series unless the Lakers can dominate the boards. Pierce and KG hate Kobe and the Lakers and they want to dig a deeper hole for them. This game is circled on their calendar.


There's only one thing better than winning and that is revenge.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The C's will sweep the season series unless the Lakers can dominate the boards. Pierce and KG hate Kobe and the Lakers and they want to dig a deeper hole for them. This game is circled on their calendar.



That's the great thing about a rivalry, no matter how crappy the teams are, they can still take pleasure in beating their rival.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big Buss fan. But I was rooting for him to pork 18-year-olds into his 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is coming on Wednesday.
> 
> We're gonna rape the C's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you go out, play like shit and you want payback because you got beat for playing like shit?
> 
> Is this your mentality?
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The C's will sweep the season series unless the Lakers can dominate the boards. Pierce and KG hate Kobe and the Lakers and they want to dig a deeper hole for them. This game is circled on their calendar.



I have a feeling Howard is going to have a big game, we don't really have anyone to guard him besides KG and he will get in foul trouble if he does that for a long time. I have a feeling the loss of Rondo is going to start being felt, Green doesn't have what it takes to put the team on his back after Pierce and Garnett get tired.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I have a feeling Howard is going to have a big game, we don't really have anyone to guard him besides KG and he will get in foul trouble if he does that for a long time. I have a feeling the loss of Rondo is going to start being felt, Green doesn't have what it takes to put the team on his back after Pierce and Garnett get tired.


This has been quite a day.  I haven't seen so many people shitting on the Lakers this much in a long time.  They were pouring it on hard and heavy all day.

This is a good thing!  This is just what the Lakers needed to light a fire under their ass and go out and kick some serious butt!  When I used to play basketball 3 times a week with my buddy, we always had our best games after people were telling us how fucked our team was and we had no chance of beating the winners of the last game.  80% of the time, we did.  We'd figure out early what they like to do, then take it away from them.  They either figured out another way to score, or get frustrated and mad nothing is working for them anymore.

That's going to happen tonight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pierce shot 2-14 in the close Denver loss. Do the Lakers think Pierce is gonna follow that up with another bad game in LA, where he loves to play?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pierce shot 2-14 in the close Denver loss. Do the Lakers think Pierce is gonna follow that up with another bad game in LA, where he loves to play?


The only they're gonna do, is what we allow.

We're gonna impose our will and tonight, we're gonna_* "get some!"*_


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce shot 2-14 in the close Denver loss. Do the Lakers think Pierce is gonna follow that up with another bad game in LA, where he loves to play?
> 
> 
> 
> The only they're gonna do, is what we allow.
> 
> We're gonna impose our will and tonight, we're gonna_* "get some!"*_
Click to expand...


Now that is funny!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pierce had a good game; not a great game. The rest of the team just looked out matched. Our D was atrocious too. It was the first time, all year that I started to look forward to the offseason; and we haven't even lost in the playoffs  yet.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pierce had a good game; not a great game. The rest of the team just looked out matched. Our D was atrocious too. It was the first time, all year that I started to look forward to the offseason; and we haven't even lost in the playoffs  yet.


All day long, people were trashing the Lakers and laying it on pretty thick.  From Mike and Mike, to Steven A and Skip Bayless, to The Herd, saying the seasons over, we got to trade Howard by 12pm tomorrow, him and Kobe don't get along and it's not going to work, Phil Jackson's even trashing us and worse of all, we're stuck with Jim!

The Lakers played pissed tonight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce had a good game; not a great game. The rest of the team just looked out matched. Our D was atrocious too. It was the first time, all year that I started to look forward to the offseason; and we haven't even lost in the playoffs  yet.
> 
> 
> 
> All day long, people were trashing the Lakers and laying it on pretty thick.  From Mike and Mike, to Steven A and Skip Bayless, to The Herd, saying the seasons over, we got to trade Howard by 12pm tomorrow, him and Kobe don't get along and it's not going to work, Phil Jackson's even trashing us and worse of all, we're stuck with Jim!
> 
> The Lakers played pissed tonight.
Click to expand...


Yea. You're season's still over. Even in the post-game wrap-up, Magic called it a "slim chance" that the Lakers would even make the playoffs.

The next three games, you have Portland at home, Dallas and Denver on the road in back to back nights. Hopefully the Lakers lose all three and we can put this to bed.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pierce had a good game; not a great game. The rest of the team just looked out matched. Our D was atrocious too. It was the first time, all year that I started to look forward to the offseason; and we haven't even lost in the playoffs  yet.



This whole season for the Celtics is just atrocious, last night was disgraceful I am glad I didn't watch it. In a way it would be nice if the Celtics didn't make the playoffs too, so we can put an end to this dreadful season.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea. You're season's still over. Even in the post-game wrap-up, Magic called it a "slim chance" that the Lakers would even make the playoffs.
> 
> The next three games, you have Portland at home, Dallas and Denver on the road in back to back nights. Hopefully the Lakers lose all three and we can put this to bed.


We're not going to lose another game for the rest of the season.

Last night we proved that this team   now, is _*"ALL THAT (and a bucket of chicken)!*_


----------



## Billo_Really

God-dammit,
will someone fuckin' beat Houston?​*(This is bullshit!)​*


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. You're season's still over. Even in the post-game wrap-up, Magic called it a "slim chance" that the Lakers would even make the playoffs.
> 
> The next three games, you have Portland at home, Dallas and Denver on the road in back to back nights. Hopefully the Lakers lose all three and we can put this to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to lose another game for the rest of the season.
> 
> Last night we proved that this team   now, is _*"ALL THAT (and a bucket of chicken)!*_
Click to expand...

They have the potential to be all that, but their bench just isn't getting it done this year.....They need to spend this off season shoring up their bench, and Kupchack needs to put a boot up D'antoni's ass and tell him to start concentrating on consistent defense, or else!

With all the talent this team has, there is no reason for this team to be struggling to get a playoff spot.......If D'antoni can't get it done, then it might be time to jettison him, and bring back Jackson......Jackson knows how to deal with huge egos, and that's what they need......We'll see.

But still, i'm holding out hope that they can get a spot....In the playoffs, anything can happen......But it's going to be tough.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> They have the potential to be all that, but their bench just isn't getting it done this year.....They need to spend this off season shoring up their bench, and Kupchack needs to put a boot up D'antoni's ass and tell him to start concentrating on consistent defense, or else!
> 
> With all the talent this team has, there is no reason for this team to be struggling to get a playoff spot.......If D'antoni can't get it done, then it might be time to jettison him, and bring back Jackson......Jackson knows how to deal with huge egos, and that's what they need......We'll see.
> 
> But still, i'm holding out hope that they can get a spot....In the playoffs, anything can happen......But it's going to be tough.


Aside from the Boston loss a couple of weeks ago, I think they've turned the corner on their season and are starting to play better basketball at both ends of the floor.  Howard was Howard tonight against the Trailblazers.  He blocked two big shots in the key, which is what we expect him to do.  Wilt always said, _*"You gotta take care of the office!"*_  Which meant you need to let people know, that's _*"your key" *_and they shouldn't come in there with any weak stuff, otherwise, that ball is coming back in your face.

The Lakers have won the last 8 of 11 games.  The problem is, so is Houston! It's not going to work if Houston stays as hot as us.


----------



## Billo_Really

*"Thank you, Washington Wizards!"*

They beat Houston last night.  So it's 1 down and 2 to go.

Next up for the Lakers, we get to chop down the big German!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakers are old and full of holes. They can look good on any given night. But they basically suck.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the potential to be all that, but their bench just isn't getting it done this year.....They need to spend this off season shoring up their bench, and Kupchack needs to put a boot up D'antoni's ass and tell him to start concentrating on consistent defense, or else!
> 
> With all the talent this team has, there is no reason for this team to be struggling to get a playoff spot.......If D'antoni can't get it done, then it might be time to jettison him, and bring back Jackson......Jackson knows how to deal with huge egos, and that's what they need......We'll see.
> 
> But still, i'm holding out hope that they can get a spot....In the playoffs, anything can happen......But it's going to be tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the Boston loss a couple of weeks ago, I think they've turned the corner on their season and are starting to play better basketball at both ends of the floor.  Howard was Howard tonight against the Trailblazers.  He blocked two big shots in the key, which is what we expect him to do.  Wilt always said, _*"You gotta take care of the office!"*_  Which meant you need to let people know, that's _*"your key" *_and they shouldn't come in there with any weak stuff, otherwise, that ball is coming back in your face.
> 
> The Lakers have won the last 8 of 11 games.  The problem is, so is Houston! It's not going to work if Houston stays as hot as us.
Click to expand...


And we are all pulling for the losin lakers.


----------



## Billo_Really

This just in...

Breitbart.com has just issued a report claiming Laker brass deliberately murdered Dr. Jerry Buss in an effort to salvage the Laker season and solve the problem of their sporadic intensity.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Word up to all the Lakerphobes,​*
"Don't be so defiant,
we have Kobe Bryant!"​


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers one bitches!​*It's time for a victory dance!*​
*Hit it, boys!​*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7RRLC5slLo]KC and the Sunshine Band - Get Down Tonight (1975) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## High_Gravity

Looks like the Lakers are playoff bound.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Looks like the Lakers are playoff bound.



I doubt it.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Lakers are playoff bound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
Click to expand...


They'll probably be the 7th seed. I could see them catching both Houston and Utah.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Lakers are playoff bound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll probably be the 7th seed. I could see them catching both Houston and Utah.
Click to expand...


I especially doubt that. I think Utah, Houston, Lakers are 7,8,9 for a reason. The Lakers squeaked out a couple wins against lesser teams that choked. They'll be losing some more soon enough.

Perhaps, Utah or Houston will choke and the Lakers will get the 8 seed. But my money is on 9. Also, Gasol is out for the season and if Howard stars missing games again, then they're going to be thin on the front court.


----------



## Papageorgio

Denver handed LA their asses tonight. Kobe lost his cool and got T'd up.

Not sure what to think of this team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Denver handed LA their asses tonight. Kobe lost his cool and got T'd up.
> 
> Not sure what to think of this team.



I love that the Nuggets ended the game on alley-oop dunk to Faried right over Howard's back. That's just no respect for his alleged dominance in the paint.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver handed LA their asses tonight. Kobe lost his cool and got T'd up.
> 
> Not sure what to think of this team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the Nuggets ended the game on alley-oop dunk to Faried right over Howard's back. That's just no respect for his alleged dominance in the paint.
Click to expand...


I figured someone posted that!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAkUowG0YY]Kenneth Faried's EMPHATIC dunk on Dwight Howard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Howard was ejected for flagrantly fouling Faried during their last trip to Denver. Payback is a bitch!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhZqwKzTHGQ]Dwight Howard Ejected for Flagrant Foul on Kenneth Faried | Lakers vs Nuggets | Dec 26, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU34S-IlYLw]Postgame: Kenneth Faried | Lakers vs Nuggets | NBA 2012-13 Season Dec 26, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver handed LA their asses tonight. Kobe lost his cool and got T'd up.
> 
> Not sure what to think of this team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the Nuggets ended the game on alley-oop dunk to Faried right over Howard's back. That's just no respect for his alleged dominance in the paint.
Click to expand...


The Nuggets are something serious!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver handed LA their asses tonight. Kobe lost his cool and got T'd up.
> 
> Not sure what to think of this team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the Nuggets ended the game on alley-oop dunk to Faried right over Howard's back. That's just no respect for his alleged dominance in the paint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nuggets are something serious!
Click to expand...


Nuggets Dunk Party | Watch the video - Yahoo! Sports [Video]

Lakers were invited to the Nuggets Dunk Party. Oddly enough, that link doesnt show the exclamation point dunk at the end. So, here it is again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAkUowG0YY]Kenneth Faried's EMPHATIC dunk on Dwight Howard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the Nuggets ended the game on alley-oop dunk to Faried right over Howard's back. That's just no respect for his alleged dominance in the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuggets are something serious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuggets Dunk Party | Watch the video - Yahoo! Sports [Video]
> 
> Lakers were invited to the Nuggets Dunk Party. Oddly enough, that link doesnt show the exclamation point dunk at the end. So, here it is again.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAkUowG0YY]Kenneth Faried's EMPHATIC dunk on Dwight Howard - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


The Nuggets are such a good team, all they are really missing is a star player like Chris Paul to put them over.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuggets are something serious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuggets Dunk Party | Watch the video - Yahoo! Sports [Video]
> 
> Lakers were invited to the Nuggets Dunk Party. Oddly enough, that link doesnt show the exclamation point dunk at the end. So, here it is again.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAkUowG0YY]Kenneth Faried's EMPHATIC dunk on Dwight Howard - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nuggets are such a good team, all they are really missing is a star player like Chris Paul to put them over.
Click to expand...


some people say the nuggets won the melo trade.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuggets Dunk Party | Watch the video - Yahoo! Sports [Video]
> 
> Lakers were invited to the Nuggets Dunk Party. Oddly enough, that link doesnt show the exclamation point dunk at the end. So, here it is again.
> 
> Kenneth Faried's EMPHATIC dunk on Dwight Howard - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuggets are such a good team, all they are really missing is a star player like Chris Paul to put them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some people say the nuggets won the melo trade.
Click to expand...


They are very, very good, however you need an elite player or at least an all star to put you in the championship contention. The Nuggets will never be able to beat OKC, the Clippers or the Spurs in the West, come playoff time you need a guy who can take over a game someone like Paul Pierce, Chris Paul, Carmelo Anthony etc etc


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuggets are such a good team, all they are really missing is a star player like Chris Paul to put them over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people say the nuggets won the melo trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are very, very good, however you need an elite player or at least an all star to put you in the championship contention. The Nuggets will never be able to beat OKC, the Clippers or the Spurs in the West, come playoff time you need a guy who can take over a game someone like Paul Pierce, Chris Paul, Carmelo Anthony etc etc
Click to expand...


You only need an elite player b/c the NBA markets them and the refs referee accordingly. I think if a team is deep enough then they can break the mold. The Spurs and Pistons did so; even though you could argue they had elite players. But not the so-called superstars the league caters to.

I do think that teams need a closer. Someone who can be counted upon to create and make their own shot during the last six minutes of the game. And the way the NBA is now officiated, it needs to be a wing player. Gallinari shows flashes of being able to do that at least on a limited basis. And Lawson is able to pick-up some of the slack.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people say the nuggets won the melo trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very, very good, however you need an elite player or at least an all star to put you in the championship contention. The Nuggets will never be able to beat OKC, the Clippers or the Spurs in the West, come playoff time you need a guy who can take over a game someone like Paul Pierce, Chris Paul, Carmelo Anthony etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only need an elite player b/c the NBA markets them and the refs referee accordingly. I think if a team is deep enough then they can break the mold. The Spurs and Pistons did so; even though you could argue they had elite players. But not the so-called superstars the league caters to.
> 
> I do think that teams need a closer. Someone who can be counted upon to create and make their own shot during the last six minutes of the game. And the way the NBA is now officiated, it needs to be a wing player. Gallinari shows flashes of being able to do that at least on a limited basis. And Lawson is able to pick-up some of the slack.
Click to expand...


The Spurs always had at least 2 or 3 all stars, Manu, Duncan, and Parker. The Pistons won when Chauncey Billups, Rasheed Wallace, and Rip Hamilton were playing at an all star level. So far no team without an all star has won a championship in recent memory, if the Nuggets find themselves in a 7 game series against OKC a closer like Paul Pierce could REALLY come up big for them, they don't have that right now.I like Galo and Lawson, but it just feels like Nuggets just need that star to put them over the top.


----------



## Billo_Really

After tonight, we will only be 2 back.


----------



## Billo_Really

Let it be known, from sea to shining sea...

...no one will _*Beat the Heat *_this year!


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Let it be known, from sea to shining sea...
> 
> ...no one will _*Beat the Heat *_this year!



Lakers, Clippers, Heat, jump from team to team. LOL!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If the Spurs make it to the Finals, they'll trounce the Heat.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If the Spurs make it to the Finals, they'll trounce the Heat.



No chance.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Spurs make it to the Finals, they'll trounce the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No chance.
Click to expand...


Spurs are way deeper and they a championship pedigree. I don't know what league you're watching.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Spurs make it to the Finals, they'll trounce the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs are way deeper and they a championship pedigree. I don't know what league you're watching.
Click to expand...


No way in hell Stern allows that to happen. The Spurs will literally have to play perfect basketball to have a chance, the closest team to beating Miami was last years Celtics and they were raped by the officials.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs are way deeper and they a championship pedigree. I don't know what league you're watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way in hell Stern allows that to happen. The Spurs will literally have to play perfect basketball to have a chance, the closest team to beating Miami was last years Celtics and they were raped by the officials.
Click to expand...


It'll be a terribly officiated series. David Stern sports a deep roster. I imagine these refs would officiate in a seven game Finals:

Joey Crawford - 3 Games
Mike Callahan - 2 Games
Ken Mauer - 2 Games
Dan Crawford - 2 Games
Bill Kennedy - 2 Games
Scott Foster - 2 Games
Monty McCutchen - 2 Games
Derrick Stafford - 2 Games
Joe DeRosa - 2 Games

Four Remaining Games:

Eddie Rush
Greg Willard
Bill Kennedy
Ed Malloy
Bennet Salvatorre
Dick Bavetta
Bill Spooner
Upcoming Company Men


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs are way deeper and they a championship pedigree. I don't know what league you're watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell Stern allows that to happen. The Spurs will literally have to play perfect basketball to have a chance, the closest team to beating Miami was last years Celtics and they were raped by the officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll be a terribly officiated series. David Stern sports a deep roster. I imagine these refs would officiate in a seven game Finals:
> 
> Joey Crawford - 3 Games
> Mike Callahan - 2 Games
> Ken Mauer - 2 Games
> Dan Crawford - 2 Games
> Bill Kennedy - 2 Games
> Scott Foster - 2 Games
> Monty McCutchen - 2 Games
> Derrick Stafford - 2 Games
> Joe DeRosa - 2 Games
> 
> Four Remaining Games:
> 
> Eddie Rush
> Greg Willard
> Bill Kennedy
> Ed Malloy
> Bennet Salvatorre -
> Dick Bavetta
> Eddie Rush
> Bill Spooner
> Upcoming Company Men
Click to expand...


The Crawfords and Dick Bavetta are total goons, straight up company men. The Spurs have a chance even in that scenario but like I said they literally have to play straight up perfect basketball because Miami is going to get all the calls they want, Boston showed us last year all it takes is one badly officiated game to throw a series, Game 2 of the conference finals last year pretty much sealed the deal for Miami.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell Stern allows that to happen. The Spurs will literally have to play perfect basketball to have a chance, the closest team to beating Miami was last years Celtics and they were raped by the officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a terribly officiated series. David Stern sports a deep roster. I imagine these refs would officiate in a seven game Finals:
> 
> Joey Crawford - 3 Games
> Mike Callahan - 2 Games
> Ken Mauer - 2 Games
> Dan Crawford - 2 Games
> Bill Kennedy - 2 Games
> Scott Foster - 2 Games
> Monty McCutchen - 2 Games
> Derrick Stafford - 2 Games
> Joe DeRosa - 2 Games
> 
> Four Remaining Games:
> 
> Eddie Rush
> Greg Willard
> Bill Kennedy
> Ed Malloy
> Bennet Salvatorre -
> Dick Bavetta
> Eddie Rush
> Bill Spooner
> Upcoming Company Men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Crawfords and Dick Bavetta are total goons, straight up company men. The Spurs have a chance even in that scenario but like I said they literally have to play straight up perfect basketball because Miami is going to get all the calls they want, Boston showed us last year all it takes is one badly officiated game to throw a series, Game 2 of the conference finals last year pretty much sealed the deal for Miami.
Click to expand...


You get three guys that even just subtly call it in one team's favor; it's going to pay dividends over 48 minutes. That's how the Heat appear to be much more dominant than they really are.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a terribly officiated series. David Stern sports a deep roster. I imagine these refs would officiate in a seven game Finals:
> 
> Joey Crawford - 3 Games
> Mike Callahan - 2 Games
> Ken Mauer - 2 Games
> Dan Crawford - 2 Games
> Bill Kennedy - 2 Games
> Scott Foster - 2 Games
> Monty McCutchen - 2 Games
> Derrick Stafford - 2 Games
> Joe DeRosa - 2 Games
> 
> Four Remaining Games:
> 
> Eddie Rush
> Greg Willard
> Bill Kennedy
> Ed Malloy
> Bennet Salvatorre -
> Dick Bavetta
> Eddie Rush
> Bill Spooner
> Upcoming Company Men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crawfords and Dick Bavetta are total goons, straight up company men. The Spurs have a chance even in that scenario but like I said they literally have to play straight up perfect basketball because Miami is going to get all the calls they want, Boston showed us last year all it takes is one badly officiated game to throw a series, Game 2 of the conference finals last year pretty much sealed the deal for Miami.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get three guys that even just subtly call it in one team's favor; it's going to pay dividends over 48 minutes. That's how the Heat appear to be much more dominant than they really are.
Click to expand...


Sometimes its just a bad call or 2, that can change a series. Dwayne Wade Ninja kicking Garnett in overtime in Game 2 and When Rondo was fouled on a 3 point play and no one called it, thats all it took.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Spurs make it to the Finals, they'll trounce the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs are way deeper and they a championship pedigree. I don't know what league you're watching.
Click to expand...


The spurs are too old to beat OKC in the playoffs.They're a team that has always been great in the regular season, but the playoffs is a different story. Their time is up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs are way deeper and they a championship pedigree. I don't know what league you're watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The spurs are too old to beat OKC in the playoffs.They're a team that has always been great in the regular season, but the playoffs is a different story. Their time is up.
Click to expand...


NBA teams data comparison - HispanosNBA.com

Average Age
Heat - 30.4
Spurs - 27.9
Thunder - 25.9


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs are way deeper and they a championship pedigree. I don't know what league you're watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs are too old to beat OKC in the playoffs.They're a team that has always been great in the regular season, but the playoffs is a different story. Their time is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBA teams data comparison - HispanosNBA.com
> 
> Average Age
> Heat - 30.4
> Spurs - 27.9
> Thunder - 25.9
Click to expand...


really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs are too old to beat OKC in the playoffs.They're a team that has always been great in the regular season, but the playoffs is a different story. Their time is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA teams data comparison - HispanosNBA.com
> 
> Average Age
> Heat - 30.4
> Spurs - 27.9
> Thunder - 25.9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
Click to expand...


To be fair the team the Spurs has now is better than any one they had since they last won a championship, I do think they are missing a center though. That would put them over the top. Add Tyson Chandler to the Spurs and they win the championship this year.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA teams data comparison - HispanosNBA.com
> 
> Average Age
> Heat - 30.4
> Spurs - 27.9
> Thunder - 25.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair the team the Spurs has now is better than any one they had since they last won a championship, I do think they are missing a center though. That would put them over the top. Add Tyson Chandler to the Spurs and they win the championship this year.
Click to expand...

False. They're  older, meaning worse.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair the team the Spurs has now is better than any one they had since they last won a championship, I do think they are missing a center though. That would put them over the top. Add Tyson Chandler to the Spurs and they win the championship this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. They're  older, meaning worse.
Click to expand...


Older? Alot of those guys are in their 20s, I think Manu and Timmy are the oldest ones. The Spurs are kicking everones asses right now, I wish my Celtics were like them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs are too old to beat OKC in the playoffs.They're a team that has always been great in the regular season, but the playoffs is a different story. Their time is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA teams data comparison - HispanosNBA.com
> 
> Average Age
> Heat - 30.4
> Spurs - 27.9
> Thunder - 25.9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
Click to expand...


You're talking about Tim Duncan, who was in the MVP race before he missed some games and Ginobili who shot a career high FG percent just last year?

As for the Spurs last five year; let's review.

2008: Won the first game in the conference finals and then were up 20 in the fourth quarter in LA when all of the sudden Fisher and Kobe and company were allowed to rape the shiz out of Parker and Ginobili every time they drove. Admittedly, the wheels fell of the bus after that. But I believe that if it was 2-0 going back to SA, it would have been different. Spurs and Celts were easily the two best teams that year.

2009: Lost to a very good Mavericks team in the first round. Dirk finally got revenge for the three times the Spurs had beat him. Two years later, his Mavs won the championship.

2010: Avenged their loss to the Mavs (the team that would win the championship the next year) and then got swept by the Suns; revealing that they needed to make changes in their tempo and no longer make Duncan the focal point of their offense (even though he shot 51.8 FG that year). The next year, as they transitioned, he would score a career low 13.4 ppg.

2011: Despite some vintage heroics from Ginobili and Duncan; they played poorly against and upcoming Grizzlies team. They were the best team in the regular season that year though. Again, their over-reliance upon the Big Three was troubling and they retooled and brough in players like Lenoard, Green and finally brought along Splitter.

2012: Went up 2-0 against the Thunder in the Conference Finals and then took Game 3 in OKC for granted and let them back in the series. They looked poised in Game 5 and then I frankly don't remember where the let-down was w/o looking. But Game 6 was BS reffing cos the league wanted Durant-James. Even Duncan, who I've never once seen complain about calls publicly stated how bad it was.

BTW, this is going to the third straight year that the Spurs finish with the best record in the west and they're clearly easily deepest team in the league. Why you are dismissing them is beyond me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA teams data comparison - HispanosNBA.com
> 
> Average Age
> Heat - 30.4
> Spurs - 27.9
> Thunder - 25.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair the team the Spurs has now is better than any one they had since they last won a championship, I do think they are missing a center though. That would put them over the top. Add Tyson Chandler to the Spurs and they win the championship this year.
Click to expand...


Splitter is actually a good option in the post and he's improved his FT shooting so that he can punish teams. He's not a defensive anchor though. Part of the reason that the Spurs don't dominate in the playoffs like before is they aren't a defensive juggernaut like they once were. No Bowen, no Willis, Robinson, whoever. 

However, they routintely put on offensive clinics. I think were going to see a rout in Game 7 of the WC had it went to it last year. They were hitting on all cylinders in Game 6 and then the last 16 minutes of the game, the refs called stuff on almost every possession to break their rhythm. They're even more poised this year though. I think they'll overcome Stern's antics. Also, Harden killed the Spurs. They were the one player they didn't have an answer for. He's not on the Thunder this time around.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair the team the Spurs has now is better than any one they had since they last won a championship, I do think they are missing a center though. That would put them over the top. Add Tyson Chandler to the Spurs and they win the championship this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Splitter is actually a good option in the post and he's improved his FT shooting so that he can punish teams. He's not a defensive anchor though. Part of the reason that the Spurs don't dominate in the playoffs like before is they aren't a defensive juggernaut like they once were. No Bowen, no Willis, Robinson, whoever.
> 
> However, they routintely put on offensive clinics. I think were going to see a rout in Game 7 of the WC had it went to it last year. They were hitting on all cylinders in Game 6 and then the last 16 minutes of the game, the refs called stuff on almost every possession to break their rhythm. They're even more poised this year though. I think they'll overcome Stern's antics. Also, Harden killed the Spurs. They were the one player they didn't have an answer for. He's not on the Thunder this time around.
Click to expand...


Good point, Stern pushed for a Miami/OKC finals last year thinking it would be epic but it sucked major ass, I didn't watch any of those games. A Celtics/Spurs finals last year would have been amazing basketball and I think it would have went 7 games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair the team the Spurs has now is better than any one they had since they last won a championship, I do think they are missing a center though. That would put them over the top. Add Tyson Chandler to the Spurs and they win the championship this year.
> 
> 
> 
> False. They're  older, meaning worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Older? Alot of those guys are in their 20s, I think Manu and Timmy are the oldest ones. The Spurs are kicking everones asses right now, I wish my Celtics were like them.
Click to expand...


Duncan plays 30 minutes a game and Ginobili plays 23 minutes a game and the Spurs still kick ass. And they've missed a lot of games. Spurs are so good, that they would still get home court advantage in the first round w/o those two. No other team has that sort of depth. And Green and Leonard have a year of real experience under their belt. Last year was  their first playoff runs. This year, the Spurs can rely much more upon them.

Also, Parker is having a career year. If he continues his great play into the playoffs, they'll steamroll their way to the Finals.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair the team the Spurs has now is better than any one they had since they last won a championship, I do think they are missing a center though. That would put them over the top. Add Tyson Chandler to the Spurs and they win the championship this year.
> 
> 
> 
> False. They're  older, meaning worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Older? Alot of those guys are in their 20s, I think Manu and Timmy are the oldest ones. The Spurs are kicking everones asses right now, I wish my Celtics were like them.
Click to expand...


Parker. Ginobli, and Duncan are all past their prime and have no shot of wining another championship. Those are still their core players. Yeah they're kicking ass right now, they always do well in the regular season, but their championship days are long gone.


----------



## Rocko

How about this. When the Playoffs start, we bet on whether the spurs will destroy the heat *LMAO* or not  in the championship..deal?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. They're  older, meaning worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older? Alot of those guys are in their 20s, I think Manu and Timmy are the oldest ones. The Spurs are kicking everones asses right now, I wish my Celtics were like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parker. Ginobli, and Duncan are all past their prime and have no shot of wining another championship. Those are still their core players. Yeah they're kicking ass right now, they always do well in the regular season, but their championship days are long gone.
Click to expand...


Parker is only 30 and he's in his prime. He's going to finish top three in the MVP voting. So, I don't know how much more prime you want.

Duncan has slimmed down, he says due to better dieting. He's averaging 2.7 blocks per game in 29 minutes per game. BTW, his career best is 2.9 bpg in 39 minutes. So, yea - he's doing just as good a job as ever on the defensive end. Per 36 mins, he average 19; short of his career high of 25. That's pretty good, considering they don't even run the offense through him like they once did. And his FG percent is right at his career average too. He's 37 now and he's that good! It helps that he's The Big Fundamental. He never was based on speed and flash to begin with.

Ginobili, I believe saves himself for the playoffs. He has to operate on 25-32 minutes to be most effective, but given the Spurs depth, that's really not a problem.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> How about this. When the Playoffs start, we bet on whether the spurs will destroy the heat *LMAO* or not  in the championship..deal?



We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. The WC is a much tougher road to hoe.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Parker. Ginobli, and Duncan are all past their prime and have no shot of wining another championship. Those are still their core players. Yeah they're kicking ass right now, they always do well in the regular season, but their championship days are long gone.



You do realize the Spurs were very close to being in the Finals last year and they're only better this year? I don't know why you're so convinced that they can't win the championship again. They won four in the Duncan era and frankly this team ranks right up there amongst other quality Spurs teams. Offensively, they are the best team in the Duncan era too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It'll be a terribly officiated series. David Stern sports a deep roster. I imagine these refs would officiate in a seven game Finals:
> 
> Joey Crawford - 3 Games
> Mike Callahan - 2 Games
> Ken Mauer - 2 Games
> Dan Crawford - 2 Games
> Bill Kennedy - 2 Games
> Scott Foster - 2 Games
> Monty McCutchen - 2 Games
> Derrick Stafford - 2 Games
> Joe DeRosa - 2 Games
> 
> Four Remaining Games:
> 
> Eddie Rush
> Greg Willard
> Bill Kennedy
> Ed Malloy
> Bennet Salvatorre
> Dick Bavetta
> Bill Spooner
> Upcoming Company Men


How many of those refs are betting on games?


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Lakers, Clippers, Heat, jump from team to team. LOL!


I'm a Laker fan, you fuckin' asshole!


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If the Spurs make it to the Finals, they'll trounce the Heat.


The Spurs are going to lose in the first round to the Lakers.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers, Clippers, Heat, jump from team to team. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Laker fan, you fuckin' asshole!
Click to expand...


Then why post this?



loinboy said:


> Let it be known, from sea to shining sea...
> 
> ...no one will _*Beat the Heat *_this year!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a terribly officiated series. David Stern sports a deep roster. I imagine these refs would officiate in a seven game Finals:
> 
> Joey Crawford - 3 Games
> Mike Callahan - 2 Games
> Ken Mauer - 2 Games
> Dan Crawford - 2 Games
> Bill Kennedy - 2 Games
> Scott Foster - 2 Games
> Monty McCutchen - 2 Games
> Derrick Stafford - 2 Games
> Joe DeRosa - 2 Games
> 
> Four Remaining Games:
> 
> Eddie Rush
> Greg Willard
> Bill Kennedy
> Ed Malloy
> Bennet Salvatorre
> Dick Bavetta
> Bill Spooner
> Upcoming Company Men
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those refs are betting on games?
Click to expand...


I don't know if any of them are. It'd be pretty risky. They'd have to have third parties do it for them. 

Regardless of betting, Stern makes doing his will plenty worth their while. An NBA ref makes six figures just to referee one finals game. You think they don't notice who's getting the assignments?

And refs make more money in a few playoff games than the entire regular season. They're directly paid to do Stern's agenda. It's so corrupt; yet the media gives them a pass b/c they're in on it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.



Last night against the Kings:

Ginobili - 15 assists in 23 minutes
Duncan - A double double in 25 minutes


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

How deep are the Spurs? They scored 130 and their high point man had 15 points.

Y! SPORTS


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night against the Kings:
> 
> Ginobili - 15 assists in 23 minutes
> Duncan - A double double in 25 minutes
Click to expand...


The spurs are worse in regular season this year than they were last year. Denver, Memphis, and OKC are all teams that would smoke the spurs in a playoff series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night against the Kings:
> 
> Ginobili - 15 assists in 23 minutes
> Duncan - A double double in 25 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The spurs are worse in regular season this year than they were last year. Denver, Memphis, and OKC are all teams that would smoke the spurs in a playoff series.
Click to expand...


Spurs win percent as of today - .767
Spurs win percent last season - .758

I don't think many WC match-ups are a slam dunk for any team. But if I'm the Spurs, I'm not fearing those teams you mentioned. If I'm those teams you mentioned, I'm fearing the Spurs.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night against the Kings:
> 
> Ginobili - 15 assists in 23 minutes
> Duncan - A double double in 25 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs are worse in regular season this year than they were last year. Denver, Memphis, and OKC are all teams that would smoke the spurs in a playoff series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs win percent as of today - .767
> Spurs win percent last season - .758
> 
> I don't think many WC match-ups are a slam dunk for any team. But if I'm the Spurs, I'm not fearing those teams you mentioned. If I'm those teams you mentioned, I'm fearing the Spurs.
Click to expand...


After playing 66 games last year they had 16 loses. After play 60 games this year they have 14 loses, so they're about the same. Still, I don't see them making the WCF this year. Too many talented teams coming into their prime.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs are worse in regular season this year than they were last year. Denver, Memphis, and OKC are all teams that would smoke the spurs in a playoff series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs win percent as of today - .767
> Spurs win percent last season - .758
> 
> I don't think many WC match-ups are a slam dunk for any team. But if I'm the Spurs, I'm not fearing those teams you mentioned. If I'm those teams you mentioned, I'm fearing the Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After playing 66 games last year they had 16 loses. After play 60 games this year they have 14 loses, so they're about the same. Still, I don't see them making the WCF this year. Too many talented teams coming into their prime.
Click to expand...


They can reach their prime all they want. They still don't match the Spurs clinical precision. Any team playing the Spurs has to hope that they play below their standards. Because they'll have home court advantage and they can sweep any team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Then why post this?
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be known, from sea to shining sea...
> 
> ...no one will _*Beat the Heat *_this year!
Click to expand...

Because they're playing better than any team in the league and I don't see anyone beating them.  That doesn't mean I'm a Heat fan.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> They can reach their prime all they want. They still don't match the Spurs clinical precision. Any team playing the Spurs has to hope that they play below their standards. Because they'll have home court advantage and they can sweep any team.


Lakers are gonna kick the Spurs ass in the first round.


----------



## Billo_Really

Tony Parker out for a month!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can reach their prime all they want. They still don't match the Spurs clinical precision. Any team playing the Spurs has to hope that they play below their standards. Because they'll have home court advantage and they can sweep any team.
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers are gonna kick the Spurs ass in the first round.
Click to expand...


Parker would eat Nash alive.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Tony Parker out for a month!



He'd probably be playing still if it was the playoffs. Pop just wants to rest Parker up for the playoffs.


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can reach their prime all they want. They still don't match the Spurs clinical precision. Any team playing the Spurs has to hope that they play below their standards. Because they'll have home court advantage and they can sweep any team.
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers are gonna kick the Spurs ass in the first round.
Click to expand...

You know I bleed Forum Blue, but for that to happen, they had better start playing serious defense, stop making completely stupid turnovers, and the bench had better show up to play.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> You know I bleed Forum Blue, but for that to happen, they had better start playing serious defense, stop making completely stupid turnovers, and the bench had better show up to play.


Aw man, don't kill my buzz!


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I bleed Forum Blue, but for that to happen, they had better start playing serious defense, stop making completely stupid turnovers, and the bench had better show up to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man, don't kill my buzz!
Click to expand...

Hey, you know how it is, anything can happen in the playoffs.....They definitely have a legitimate shot of beating anybody, but only if they play perfect ball.

I'll tell ya' one thing, Jamieson could be be a huge factor in any series, IF D'antoni lets him go out and play his game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post this?
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be known, from sea to shining sea...
> 
> ...no one will _*Beat the Heat *_this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they're playing better than any team in the league and I don't see anyone beating them.  That doesn't mean I'm a Heat fan.
Click to expand...


The sea to shiny sea part sorta made it sound like you were celebrating it. I personally think the Heat are overwhelmingly propped by Stern. I don't even tune-in to their games, like ever; unless they're playing someone I like. 

I do think that LBJ is the best player in the league though.


----------



## Billo_Really

Dennis Rodman goes to North Korea.

Bill Laimbeer going to Syria.

What the hell is the NBA teaching these people?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post this?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're playing better than any team in the league and I don't see anyone beating them.  That doesn't mean I'm a Heat fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sea to shiny sea part sorta made it sound like you were celebrating it. I personally think the Heat are overwhelmingly propped by Stern. I don't even tune-in to their games, like ever; unless they're playing someone I like.
> 
> I do think that LBJ is the best player in the league though.
Click to expand...

How did you like him as a President?


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> Hey, you know how it is, anything can happen in the playoffs.....They definitely have a legitimate shot of beating anybody, but only if they play perfect ball.
> 
> I'll tell ya' one thing, Jamieson could be be a huge factor in any series, IF D'antoni lets him go out and play his game.


Tough game tonight against the Hawks. 

The first time this season the two teams will meet.

Tougher night on Tuesday in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers are the best 29-30 team in the league!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're playing better than any team in the league and I don't see anyone beating them.  That doesn't mean I'm a Heat fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sea to shiny sea part sorta made it sound like you were celebrating it. I personally think the Heat are overwhelmingly propped by Stern. I don't even tune-in to their games, like ever; unless they're playing someone I like.
> 
> I do think that LBJ is the best player in the league though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you like him as a President?
Click to expand...


How would I like Stern as president? He wouldn't be any more corrupt than the president we have now. He at least knows something about business too. I wouldn't like him though.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How would I like Stern as president? He wouldn't be any more corrupt than the president we have now. He at least knows something about business too. I wouldn't like him though.


Not Stern, LBJ.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> really dude? Two of the Spurs top three are old and can't contribute what is needed for them to win a championship. If the spurs haven't won a chapionship in the last five years, what makes you think they'll win it this year? Face it, their time is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night against the Kings:
> 
> Ginobili - 15 assists in 23 minutes
> Duncan - A double double in 25 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The spurs are worse in regular season this year than they were last year. Denver, Memphis, and OKC are all teams that would smoke the spurs in a playoff series.
Click to expand...


Detroit at San Antonio | Sunday March 3, 2013 | NBA - Yahoo! Sports

Spurs lose their best player and win the next game by 39. Deep. Too deep for the rest of the league.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night against the Kings:
> 
> Ginobili - 15 assists in 23 minutes
> Duncan - A double double in 25 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs are worse in regular season this year than they were last year. Denver, Memphis, and OKC are all teams that would smoke the spurs in a playoff series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit at San Antonio | Sunday March 3, 2013 | NBA - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Spurs lose their best player and win the next game by 39. Deep. Too deep for the rest of the league.
Click to expand...


Stern sees this and is taking notes. If they face Miami in the playoffs I hope the Spurs are ready to play against the refs, company men will be out in full force.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. They're  older, meaning worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older? Alot of those guys are in their 20s, I think Manu and Timmy are the oldest ones. The Spurs are kicking everones asses right now, I wish my Celtics were like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parker. Ginobli, and Duncan are all past their prime and have no shot of wining another championship. Those are still their core players. Yeah they're kicking ass right now, they always do well in the regular season, but their championship days are long gone.
Click to expand...


Parker is still in his prime hes only 30, it is easy to forget how young he is though. Why do you hate the Spurs so much?


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Older? Alot of those guys are in their 20s, I think Manu and Timmy are the oldest ones. The Spurs are kicking everones asses right now, I wish my Celtics were like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker. Ginobli, and Duncan are all past their prime and have no shot of wining another championship. Those are still their core players. Yeah they're kicking ass right now, they always do well in the regular season, but their championship days are long gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parker is still in his prime hes only 30, it is easy to forget how young he is though. Why do you hate the Spurs so much?
Click to expand...


I don't hate them. I just think thier championship days are over. Much respect to the Spurs though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parker. Ginobli, and Duncan are all past their prime and have no shot of wining another championship. Those are still their core players. Yeah they're kicking ass right now, they always do well in the regular season, but their championship days are long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker is still in his prime hes only 30, it is easy to forget how young he is though. Why do you hate the Spurs so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate them. I just think thier championship days are over. Much respect to the Spurs though.
Click to expand...


Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parker is still in his prime hes only 30, it is easy to forget how young he is though. Why do you hate the Spurs so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate them. I just think thier championship days are over. Much respect to the Spurs though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.
Click to expand...


The best team doesn't always win, the Celtics were the best team in 2010 and they got shafted by Sterns goons.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate them. I just think thier championship days are over. Much respect to the Spurs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best team doesn't always win, the Celtics were the best team in 2010 and they got shafted by Sterns goons.
Click to expand...


1985 - Also. That was the year that the final went to the 2-3-2 format. And according to sources, it was so Stern could set-up a scenario in which Stern could get the Finals back to Boston with two shots at the Lakers winning it all. Stern blamed it on cutting travel; but that was a load of crap. I read a great article on that a couple  years back. I'd have to find it.

That year, Game 5 was in LA when it should have been in f'ing Boston, where they would have won and taken control of the series. Filling the pressure to win on the road, KC Jones played only seven guys in an all-out effort to get that pivotal game.

DJ - 48 mins
McHale - 46 mins
Parrish - 44 mins
Bird - 44 mins
Ainge - 34 mins
Wedman - 19 mins
Maxwell - 5 mins

The heavy minutes on the starters left them drained for Game 6 and set-up a much easier close-out win for the Lakers.

I guess at the last minute, Stern changed the format too, to do that bs.

That was the year of the Memorial Day Massacre. It was a foregone conclusion that the C's would win the Finals that year. That robbed them of the 3peat ultimately.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best team doesn't always win, the Celtics were the best team in 2010 and they got shafted by Sterns goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1985 - Also. That was the year that the final went to the 2-3-2 format. And according to sources, it was so Stern could set-up a scenario in which Stern could get the Finals back to Boston with two shots at the Lakers winning it all. Stern blamed it on cutting travel; but that was a load of crap. I read a great article on that a couple  years back. I'd have to find it.
> 
> That year, Game 5 was in LA when it should have been in f'ing Boston, where they would have won and taken control of the series. Filling the pressure to win on the road, KC Jones played only seven guys in an all-out effort to get that pivotal game.
> 
> DJ - 48 mins
> McHale - 46 mins
> Parrish - 44 mins
> Bird - 44 mins
> Ainge - 34 mins
> Wedman - 19 mins
> Maxwell - 5 mins
> 
> The heavy minutes on the starters left them drained for Game 6 and set-up a much easier close-out win for the Lakers.
> 
> I guess at the last minute, Stern changed the format too, to do that bs.
> 
> That was the year of the Memorial Day Massacre. It was a foregone conclusion that the C's would win the Finals that year. That robbed them of the 3peat ultimately.
Click to expand...


That doesn't surprise me, Stern has always went out of his way to make things as easy for the Lakers as possible. Now he is giving the Miami Heat the same treatment.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best team doesn't always win, the Celtics were the best team in 2010 and they got shafted by Sterns goons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1985 - Also. That was the year that the final went to the 2-3-2 format. And according to sources, it was so Stern could set-up a scenario in which Stern could get the Finals back to Boston with two shots at the Lakers winning it all. Stern blamed it on cutting travel; but that was a load of crap. I read a great article on that a couple  years back. I'd have to find it.
> 
> That year, Game 5 was in LA when it should have been in f'ing Boston, where they would have won and taken control of the series. Filling the pressure to win on the road, KC Jones played only seven guys in an all-out effort to get that pivotal game.
> 
> DJ - 48 mins
> McHale - 46 mins
> Parrish - 44 mins
> Bird - 44 mins
> Ainge - 34 mins
> Wedman - 19 mins
> Maxwell - 5 mins
> 
> The heavy minutes on the starters left them drained for Game 6 and set-up a much easier close-out win for the Lakers.
> 
> I guess at the last minute, Stern changed the format too, to do that bs.
> 
> That was the year of the Memorial Day Massacre. It was a foregone conclusion that the C's would win the Finals that year. That robbed them of the 3peat ultimately.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't surprise me, Stern has always went out of his way to make things as easy for the Lakers as possible. Now he is giving the Miami Heat the same treatment.
Click to expand...

Really?

'cause if that were actually the case, the Chris Paul trade to the Lakers woud have never been voided by Stern himself.

Come on Celtics fans, get over the butthurt that after '84, the Lakers have owned the Celtics in the Championship department, based on the fact thay they've had superior teams, put together by a great owner, and second to none general managers, Jerry West in particular.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1985 - Also. That was the year that the final went to the 2-3-2 format. And according to sources, it was so Stern could set-up a scenario in which Stern could get the Finals back to Boston with two shots at the Lakers winning it all. Stern blamed it on cutting travel; but that was a load of crap. I read a great article on that a couple  years back. I'd have to find it.
> 
> That year, Game 5 was in LA when it should have been in f'ing Boston, where they would have won and taken control of the series. Filling the pressure to win on the road, KC Jones played only seven guys in an all-out effort to get that pivotal game.
> 
> DJ - 48 mins
> McHale - 46 mins
> Parrish - 44 mins
> Bird - 44 mins
> Ainge - 34 mins
> Wedman - 19 mins
> Maxwell - 5 mins
> 
> The heavy minutes on the starters left them drained for Game 6 and set-up a much easier close-out win for the Lakers.
> 
> I guess at the last minute, Stern changed the format too, to do that bs.
> 
> That was the year of the Memorial Day Massacre. It was a foregone conclusion that the C's would win the Finals that year. That robbed them of the 3peat ultimately.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqFw-0sYvSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't surprise me, Stern has always went out of his way to make things as easy for the Lakers as possible. Now he is giving the Miami Heat the same treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> 'cause if that were actually the case, the Chris Paul trade to the Lakers woud have never been voided by Stern himself.
> 
> Come on Celtics fans, get over the butthurt that after '84, the Lakers have owned the Celtics in the Championship department, based on the fact thay they've had superior teams, put together by a great owner, and second to none general managers, Jerry West in particular.
Click to expand...


The Lakers were gutting that team for Chris Paul, you wouldn't have Howard or Gasol anymore, it would just be Chris Paul and Kobe. Its better for the Lakers that Paul didn't go there.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't surprise me, Stern has always went out of his way to make things as easy for the Lakers as possible. Now he is giving the Miami Heat the same treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 'cause if that were actually the case, the Chris Paul trade to the Lakers woud have never been voided by Stern himself.
> 
> Come on Celtics fans, get over the butthurt that after '84, the Lakers have owned the Celtics in the Championship department, based on the fact thay they've had superior teams, put together by a great owner, and second to none general managers, Jerry West in particular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers were gutting that team for Chris Paul, you wouldn't have Howard or Gasol anymore, it would just be Chris Paul and Kobe. Its better for the Lakers that Paul didn't go there.
Click to expand...

Yes, as much as I like Gasol, he would not have still been here, but Howard would have most likely still signed as a free agent THIS YEAR.

It would have been Gasol and Odom we would know longer have, and that is worth it, to get arguably the best young PG in the league, to build around, along with Howard.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Look Celtics fans, the main reason why the Lakers have dominated the Celtics in the Championships department over the last 35 years or so, besides making brilliant draft day trades like floppin' Vlade for Kobe, is the fact that they have been masters at bringing in the right fit role players for the team assembled....And the following are just off the top of my head.

Jim Chones
Spencer Haywood
Kurt Rambis
AC Green
Robert Horry
Brian Shaw
Lamar Odom
Artest (Peace)
Steve Blake
And on and on and on.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wicked Jester said:


> Really?
> 
> 'cause if that were actually the case, the Chris Paul trade to the Lakers woud have never been voided by Stern himself.
> 
> Come on Celtics fans, get over the butthurt that after '84, the Lakers have owned the Celtics in the Championship department, based on the fact thay they've had superior teams, put together by a great owner, and second to none general managers, Jerry West in particular.



The league was directly in charge of the Hornets at the time while looking for new ownership. And Stern had to do what was right for the Hornets to get a solid buyer. And the trade was f'd up in the first place. CP3 for Odom? Are you f'ing kidding me? My guess is some serious bribery was going on there, since the guy attempting the trade was not the permanent GM.

Had Stern allowed that trade to go through, even the faint illusion that Stern isn't a Laker man would have been thrown out the window. The media was already having a field day long before it was vetoed.

If you're trying to pretend that Stern doesn't play favorites or isn't worried about the financial bottom line foremost though. I won't argue you. You can live in your own world for all I care.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> Look Celtics fans, the main reason why the Lakers have dominated the Celtics in the Championships department over the last 35 years or so, besides making brilliant draft day trades like floppin' Vlade for Kobe, is the fact that they have been masters at bringing in the right fit role players for the team assembled....And the following are just off the top of my head.
> 
> Jim Chones
> Spencer Haywood
> Kurt Rambis
> AC Green
> Robert Horry
> Brian Shaw
> Lamar Odom
> Artest (Peace)
> Steve Blake
> And on and on and on.



You forgot to mention the Lakers make the NBA more money than the Celtics, thats the biggest reason.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Spurs will rely on Parker down the stretch with the two man game and spreading the floor, looking for Green and Leonard. But Ginobili can still put on a show at times and he can handle the ball for spurts and give Parker breaks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Celtics fans, the main reason why the Lakers have dominated the Celtics in the Championships department over the last 35 years or so, besides making brilliant draft day trades like floppin' Vlade for Kobe, is the fact that they have been masters at bringing in the right fit role players for the team assembled....And the following are just off the top of my head.
> 
> Jim Chones
> Spencer Haywood
> Kurt Rambis
> AC Green
> Robert Horry
> Brian Shaw
> Lamar Odom
> Artest (Peace)
> Steve Blake
> And on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention the Lakers make the NBA more money than the Celtics, thats the biggest reason.
Click to expand...


Yup. Who was paid under the table for that Kobe/Vlade trade anyhow? I knew that was BS at the time. Vlade wasn't even at a high point in his career. He was on the slide. Perhaps, because there was some truth to the rumors that he was a two pack a day smoker.

He later revitalized his career in Sacramento.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Celtics fans, the main reason why the Lakers have dominated the Celtics in the Championships department over the last 35 years or so, besides making brilliant draft day trades like floppin' Vlade for Kobe, is the fact that they have been masters at bringing in the right fit role players for the team assembled....And the following are just off the top of my head.
> 
> Jim Chones
> Spencer Haywood
> Kurt Rambis
> AC Green
> Robert Horry
> Brian Shaw
> Lamar Odom
> Artest (Peace)
> Steve Blake
> And on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention the Lakers make the NBA more money than the Celtics, thats the biggest reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Who was paid under the table for that Kobe/Vlade trade anyhow? I knew that was BS at the time. Vlade wasn't even at a high point in his career. He was on the slide. Perhaps, because there was some truth to the rumors that he was a two pack a day smoker.
> 
> He later revitalized his career in Sacramento.
Click to expand...


I watched something on tv about how Kobe knew he was going to the Lakers before he was even drafted anyways. It doesn't matter which team drafted him that is where he would have ended up eventually.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate them. I just think thier championship days are over. Much respect to the Spurs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best team doesn't always win, the Celtics were the best team in 2010 and they got shafted by Sterns goons.
Click to expand...


This isn't football, HG. The best team usually wins. I have respect for what the spurs have accomplished and how they've been a good team for a long time, but I don't respect them as championship contenders.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best team doesn't always win, the Celtics were the best team in 2010 and they got shafted by Sterns goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't football, HG. The best team usually wins. I have respect for what the spurs have accomplished and how they've been a good team for a long time, but I don't respect them as championship contenders.
Click to expand...


They have the most balanced attack in the league right now, they dismantled the Pistons by almost 40 without their best player on the floor, almost everyone was in double figures.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best team doesn't always win, the Celtics were the best team in 2010 and they got shafted by Sterns goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't football, HG. The best team usually wins. I have respect for what the spurs have accomplished and how they've been a good team for a long time, but I don't respect them as championship contenders.
Click to expand...


The best team always has a shot. But usually wins? I don't think so. And there are reasons for that besides the cheating angle. Usually, one conference ends up being a lot better than the other conference. In the 80's it was the East. In the 90's and 00's it's been the West. That alone, makes great teams mortal and so-so teams much better than they are.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yup. Who was paid under the table for that Kobe/Vlade trade anyhow? I knew that was BS at the time. Vlade wasn't even at a high point in his career. He was on the slide. Perhaps, because there was some truth to the rumors that he was a two pack a day smoker.
> 
> He later revitalized his career in Sacramento.


Do you know what trade brought Magic Johnson to the Lakers?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> DJ - 48 mins
> McHale - 46 mins
> Parrish - 44 mins
> Bird - 44 mins
> Ainge - 34 mins
> Wedman - 19 mins
> Maxwell - 5 mins
> 
> The heavy minutes on the starters left them drained for Game 6 and set-up a much easier close-out win for the Lakers.


Wilt Chamberlain averaged 48.6 minutes a game for an entire season.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> Hey, you know how it is, anything can happen in the playoffs.....They definitely have a legitimate shot of beating anybody, but only if they play perfect ball.
> 
> I'll tell ya' one thing, Jamieson could be be a huge factor in any series, IF D'antoni lets him go out and play his game.


Ya know, yer a real fucker!

Now that I know your Laker colors, I have no desire to argue with you on other threads.

I know we are politically opposite of each other, but I still feel the need to apologize for the way I've treated you on the political threads.

_Notice I don't offer that apology to the Celtic fans!_


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Parker is still in his prime hes only 30, it is easy to forget how young he is though. Why do you hate the Spurs so much?


Parker cheated on his housefrau!


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Doesn't sound like much respect if you're saying they have no shot at a championship. I give Miami the best shot b/c they're in the East and have Stern's full backing. But the Spurs are the best team in the league.


Why should he respect the Spurs, they're from Texas!

The only thing you can respect in Texas are their steakhouses and their average citizens.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> You forgot to mention the Lakers make the NBA more money than the Celtics, thats the biggest reason.


That's because Beantown, after everything Bill Russell, is still a Red Sox town.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> DJ - 48 mins
> McHale - 46 mins
> Parrish - 44 mins
> Bird - 44 mins
> Ainge - 34 mins
> Wedman - 19 mins
> Maxwell - 5 mins
> 
> The heavy minutes on the starters left them drained for Game 6 and set-up a much easier close-out win for the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt Chamberlain averaged 48.6 minutes a game for an entire season.
Click to expand...


Maybe he should've rested more and he wouldn't have beat by the C's time after time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Who was paid under the table for that Kobe/Vlade trade anyhow? I knew that was BS at the time. Vlade wasn't even at a high point in his career. He was on the slide. Perhaps, because there was some truth to the rumors that he was a two pack a day smoker.
> 
> He later revitalized his career in Sacramento.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what trade brought Magic Johnson to the Lakers?
Click to expand...


At one time, I did.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention the Lakers make the NBA more money than the Celtics, thats the biggest reason.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Beantown, after everything Bill Russell, is still a Red Sox town.
Click to expand...


NY and LA are the two biggest sports markets and have been.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> At one time, I did.


The Lakers traded Gail Goodrich to the New Orleans Jazz that wound up being the draft pick for Magic Johnson.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Maybe he should've rested more and he wouldn't have beat by the C's time after time.


In 1967, he spanked Russell in 5 games that ended the Celtics 8 straight championships.

The series wasn't even close.  Boston had no chance to win whatsoever.

Wilt had a super-team.


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I did.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers traded Gail Goodrich to the New Orleans Jazz that wound up being the draft pick for Magic Johnson.
Click to expand...

And yet, they had to win a coin toss to get the top pick that year.

I'm blowing my brain apart trying to remember who they would have gotten instead.

Anybody?


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know how it is, anything can happen in the playoffs.....They definitely have a legitimate shot of beating anybody, but only if they play perfect ball.
> 
> I'll tell ya' one thing, Jamieson could be be a huge factor in any series, IF D'antoni lets him go out and play his game.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, yer a real fucker!
> 
> Now that I know your Laker colors, I have no desire to argue with you on other threads.
> 
> I know we are politically opposite of each other, but I still feel the need to apologize for the way I've treated you on the political threads.
> 
> _Notice I don't offer that apology to the Celtic fans!_
Click to expand...

Pffffffft......Celtics!

Hey, politics is politics.....but.....the Lakers are, THE LAKERS!

It's all good, no apology necessary.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> And yet, they had to win a coin toss to get the top pick that year.
> 
> I'm blowing my brain apart trying to remember who they would have gotten instead.
> 
> Anybody?


Sidney Montcrief.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I did.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers traded Gail Goodrich to the New Orleans Jazz that wound up being the draft pick for Magic Johnson.
Click to expand...


I'm sure a couple N.O. execs got paid off then too. Funny how history repeats.

At least the Celtics did above the board cheating by drafting Bird as a junior with the 8 pick when there was no rule saying they could not do that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wicked Jester said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know how it is, anything can happen in the playoffs.....They definitely have a legitimate shot of beating anybody, but only if they play perfect ball.
> 
> I'll tell ya' one thing, Jamieson could be be a huge factor in any series, IF D'antoni lets him go out and play his game.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, yer a real fucker!
> 
> Now that I know your Laker colors, I have no desire to argue with you on other threads.
> 
> I know we are politically opposite of each other, but I still feel the need to apologize for the way I've treated you on the political threads.
> 
> _Notice I don't offer that apology to the Celtic fans!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffffffft......Celtics!
> 
> Hey, politics is politics.....but.....the Lakers are, THE LAKERS!
> 
> It's all good, no apology necessary.
Click to expand...


People on the left and so-called right are screwing us over. More and more, I realize it's time to accept it and not argue it; especially since you're usually arguing with a brain dead zombie at the other end of a screen, who you wouldn't spend 2 minutes with in r/l.

Lakers on the other hand, suck balls.


----------



## Wicked Jester

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I did.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers traded Gail Goodrich to the New Orleans Jazz that wound up being the draft pick for Magic Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure a couple N.O. execs got paid off then too. Funny how history repeats.
> 
> At least the Celtics did above the board cheating by drafting Bird as a junior with the 8 pick when there was no rule saying they could not do that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure they were.....it's all just one big conspiracy against the poor lil' Celtics,...LMAO!

What is it with Boston fans?

Christ, the Red Sox sucked ass for decades, and it was blamed on some imagined curse.....The Giants beat the Pats, and it was the ref's fault.....Anytime the Bruins suck ass, it's some Canadian conspiracy.

Too fuckin' funny!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wicked Jester said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers traded Gail Goodrich to the New Orleans Jazz that wound up being the draft pick for Magic Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a couple N.O. execs got paid off then too. Funny how history repeats.
> 
> At least the Celtics did above the board cheating by drafting Bird as a junior with the 8 pick when there was no rule saying they could not do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure they were.....it's all just one big conspiracy against the poor lil' Celtics,...LMAO!
> 
> What is it with Boston fans?
> 
> Christ, the Red Sox sucked ass for decades, and it was blamed on some imagined curse.....The Giants beat the Pats, and it was the ref's fault.....Anytime the Bruins suck ass, it's some Canadian conspiracy.
> 
> Too fuckin' funny!
Click to expand...


I think you're confusing me with some a-hole New England based fan. I live in Faker land brah. 

And it's not a conspiracy against Boston. It's accepting reality. Stern's cash cow is the Lakers. It would be the Knicks if they weren't so poorly managed. He operates in the interest of maximizing revenues. If you somehow believe Stern operates on the up and up then you're delusional and should step into the real world at some point.


----------



## Wicked Jester

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a couple N.O. execs got paid off then too. Funny how history repeats.
> 
> At least the Celtics did above the board cheating by drafting Bird as a junior with the 8 pick when there was no rule saying they could not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure they were.....it's all just one big conspiracy against the poor lil' Celtics,...LMAO!
> 
> What is it with Boston fans?
> 
> Christ, the Red Sox sucked ass for decades, and it was blamed on some imagined curse.....The Giants beat the Pats, and it was the ref's fault.....Anytime the Bruins suck ass, it's some Canadian conspiracy.
> 
> Too fuckin' funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing me with some a-hole New England based fan. I live in Faker land brah.
> 
> And it's not a conspiracy against Boston. It's accepting reality. Stern's cash cow is the Lakers. It would be the Knicks if they weren't so poorly managed. He operates in the interest of maximizing revenues. If you somehow believe Stern operates on the up and up then you're delusional and should step into the real world at some point.
Click to expand...

If the Lakers are the leagues cash cow, it's because of their history, and the fact that they've continually assembled great teams......It has to do with the fact that they had an owner who was far from being the richest in the league, but who knew how to assemble the best talent he could, from the players, to the front office, to the coaching staffs.....Who knew how to market his teams, and individual players that turned them into a worldwide phenomenom.

If there was some big conspiracy on the part of Stern and others, you wouldn't see great smaller market teams like the Thunder, Heat, Spurs, etc.,...who are the dominant teams in the NBA these days, no doubt due to the fact that Dr. Jerry Buss continually showed how an owner should lead their teams.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure they were.....it's all just one big conspiracy against the poor lil' Celtics,...LMAO!
> 
> What is it with Boston fans?
> 
> Christ, the Red Sox sucked ass for decades, and it was blamed on some imagined curse.....The Giants beat the Pats, and it was the ref's fault.....Anytime the Bruins suck ass, it's some Canadian conspiracy.
> 
> Too fuckin' funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing me with some a-hole New England based fan. I live in Faker land brah.
> 
> And it's not a conspiracy against Boston. It's accepting reality. Stern's cash cow is the Lakers. It would be the Knicks if they weren't so poorly managed. He operates in the interest of maximizing revenues. If you somehow believe Stern operates on the up and up then you're delusional and should step into the real world at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Lakers are the leagues cash cow, it's because of their history, and the fact that they've continually assembled great teams......It has to do with the fact that they had an owner who was far from being the richest in the league, but who knew how to assemble the best talent he could, from the players, to the front office, to the coaching staffs.....Who knew how to market his teams, and individual players that turned them into a worldwide phenomenom.
> 
> If there was some big conspiracy on the part of Stern and others, you wouldn't see great smaller market teams like the Thunder, Heat, Spurs, etc.,...who are the dominant teams in the NBA these days, no doubt due to the fact that Dr. Jerry Buss continually showed how an owner should lead their teams.
Click to expand...


Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing me with some a-hole New England based fan. I live in Faker land brah.
> 
> And it's not a conspiracy against Boston. It's accepting reality. Stern's cash cow is the Lakers. It would be the Knicks if they weren't so poorly managed. He operates in the interest of maximizing revenues. If you somehow believe Stern operates on the up and up then you're delusional and should step into the real world at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Lakers are the leagues cash cow, it's because of their history, and the fact that they've continually assembled great teams......It has to do with the fact that they had an owner who was far from being the richest in the league, but who knew how to assemble the best talent he could, from the players, to the front office, to the coaching staffs.....Who knew how to market his teams, and individual players that turned them into a worldwide phenomenom.
> 
> If there was some big conspiracy on the part of Stern and others, you wouldn't see great smaller market teams like the Thunder, Heat, Spurs, etc.,...who are the dominant teams in the NBA these days, no doubt due to the fact that Dr. Jerry Buss continually showed how an owner should lead their teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.
Click to expand...

Excellent point, and it's individual players who are the leagues cash cows, and not individual teams, and it was Dr. Jerry Buss who showed the league the way in how to market those players and teams.

Hell, we took our daughters to Venice Beach a couple o' weeks back, to witness the freak show, and I saw just as many James, Durant, Wade, Griffin, and JORDAN Jerseys, as I did of Kobe's.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Lakers are the leagues cash cow, it's because of their history, and the fact that they've continually assembled great teams......It has to do with the fact that they had an owner who was far from being the richest in the league, but who knew how to assemble the best talent he could, from the players, to the front office, to the coaching staffs.....Who knew how to market his teams, and individual players that turned them into a worldwide phenomenom.
> 
> If there was some big conspiracy on the part of Stern and others, you wouldn't see great smaller market teams like the Thunder, Heat, Spurs, etc.,...who are the dominant teams in the NBA these days, no doubt due to the fact that Dr. Jerry Buss continually showed how an owner should lead their teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent point, and it's individual players who are the leagues cash cows, and not individual teams, and it was Dr. Jerry Buss who showed the league the way in how to market those players and teams.
> 
> Hell, we took our daughters to Venice Beach a couple o' weeks back, to witness the freak show, and I saw just as many James, Durant, Wade, Griffin, and JORDAN Jerseys, as I did of Kobe's.
Click to expand...


Sometimes its not about the market if you have a star player. When Lebron played for Cleveland he could still go anywhere in the world and have the stadium packed with people in Lebron Jerseys. Like Gatsby said New York is a huge market but the team and management is fucked, plus Melo just isn't a big a star as Lebron.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.


How can the Heat be cash cows, have you seen their attendance records?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a couple N.O. execs got paid off then too. Funny how history repeats.
> 
> At least the Celtics did above the board cheating by drafting Bird as a junior with the 8 pick when there was no rule saying they could not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure they were.....it's all just one big conspiracy against the poor lil' Celtics,...LMAO!
> 
> What is it with Boston fans?
> 
> Christ, the Red Sox sucked ass for decades, and it was blamed on some imagined curse.....The Giants beat the Pats, and it was the ref's fault.....Anytime the Bruins suck ass, it's some Canadian conspiracy.
> 
> Too fuckin' funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing me with some a-hole New England based fan. I live in Faker land brah.
> 
> And it's not a conspiracy against Boston. It's accepting reality. Stern's cash cow is the Lakers. It would be the Knicks if they weren't so poorly managed. He operates in the interest of maximizing revenues. If you somehow believe Stern operates on the up and up then you're delusional and should step into the real world at some point.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> How can the Heat be cash cows, have you seen their attendance records?
Click to expand...


Miami is a shitty sports town but I am talking about merchandise, ratings, etc ESPECIALLY from overseas. You seen how many kids in China have a Lebron jersey? plus people tune in to watch games just to watch Lebron play, not everything is measured in attendance in the building.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> How can the Heat be cash cows, have you seen their attendance records?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miami is a shitty sports town but I am talking about merchandise, ratings, etc ESPECIALLY from overseas. You seen how many kids in China have a Lebron jersey? plus people tune in to watch games just to watch Lebron play, not everything is measured in attendance in the building.
Click to expand...


The NBA isn't rigged in any way.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point, and it's individual players who are the leagues cash cows, and not individual teams, and it was Dr. Jerry Buss who showed the league the way in how to market those players and teams.
> 
> Hell, we took our daughters to Venice Beach a couple o' weeks back, to witness the freak show, and I saw just as many James, Durant, Wade, Griffin, and JORDAN Jerseys, as I did of Kobe's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes its not about the market if you have a star player. When Lebron played for Cleveland he could still go anywhere in the world and have the stadium packed with people in Lebron Jerseys. Like Gatsby said New York is a huge market but the team and management is fucked, plus Melo just isn't a big a star as Lebron.
Click to expand...

One thing the league has done, to its benefit, along with sportswriters and various talking heads, is to keep the silly "who's the greatest to ever play" debate alive.

Is it Dr. J, Jordan, Magic, Bird, Kareem, Kobe, etc.?

To me it's a silly debate, based on the fact that there are five positions on the floor.

Personally, I look at it as, who would be the player I would start my team with, if a draft of every player who's ever played were held.....That player for me would be Magic, not based on my love for the Lakers, but based on the fact that he was the consumate floor general and leader.....A 6' 9" point guard, who could play every position on the floor effectively, and who was never affraid to put the ball in his teamates hands.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can the Heat be cash cows, have you seen their attendance records?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami is a shitty sports town but I am talking about merchandise, ratings, etc ESPECIALLY from overseas. You seen how many kids in China have a Lebron jersey? plus people tune in to watch games just to watch Lebron play, not everything is measured in attendance in the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA isn't rigged in any way.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami is a shitty sports town but I am talking about merchandise, ratings, etc ESPECIALLY from overseas. You seen how many kids in China have a Lebron jersey? plus people tune in to watch games just to watch Lebron play, not everything is measured in attendance in the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA isn't rigged in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point, and it's individual players who are the leagues cash cows, and not individual teams, and it was Dr. Jerry Buss who showed the league the way in how to market those players and teams.
> 
> Hell, we took our daughters to Venice Beach a couple o' weeks back, to witness the freak show, and I saw just as many James, Durant, Wade, Griffin, and JORDAN Jerseys, as I did of Kobe's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes its not about the market if you have a star player. When Lebron played for Cleveland he could still go anywhere in the world and have the stadium packed with people in Lebron Jerseys. Like Gatsby said New York is a huge market but the team and management is fucked, plus Melo just isn't a big a star as Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing the league has done, to its benefit, along with sportswriters and various talking heads, is to keep the silly "who's the greatest to ever play" debate alive.
> 
> Is it Dr. J, Jordan, Magic, Bird, Kareem, Kobe, etc.?
> 
> To me it's a silly debate, based on the fact that there are five positions on the floor.
> 
> Personally, I look at it as, who would be the player I would start my team with, if a draft of every player who's ever played were held.....That player for me would be Magic, not based on my love for the Lakers, but based on the fact that he was the consumate floor general and leader.....A 6' 9" point guard, who could play every position on the floor effectively, and who was never affraid to put the ball in his teamates hands.
Click to expand...


Its hard to really have a discussion about the greatest player when you haven't really seen all these guys play, when I started watching hoops Bird and Magic were on their way out and Michael Jordan was in his prime murdering people on the basketball court. If I was going to start a team I would have to go with MJ, I have seen this guy in his prime and he is the best basketball player I have seen play, he just refused to lose. Magic is a good choice though, total superstar in his prime, Bird too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA isn't rigged in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ok boss.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok boss.
Click to expand...


JK bro.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JK bro.
Click to expand...


I know.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes its not about the market if you have a star player. When Lebron played for Cleveland he could still go anywhere in the world and have the stadium packed with people in Lebron Jerseys. Like Gatsby said New York is a huge market but the team and management is fucked, plus Melo just isn't a big a star as Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing the league has done, to its benefit, along with sportswriters and various talking heads, is to keep the silly "who's the greatest to ever play" debate alive.
> 
> Is it Dr. J, Jordan, Magic, Bird, Kareem, Kobe, etc.?
> 
> To me it's a silly debate, based on the fact that there are five positions on the floor.
> 
> Personally, I look at it as, who would be the player I would start my team with, if a draft of every player who's ever played were held.....That player for me would be Magic, not based on my love for the Lakers, but based on the fact that he was the consumate floor general and leader.....A 6' 9" point guard, who could play every position on the floor effectively, and who was never affraid to put the ball in his teamates hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its hard to really have a discussion about the greatest player when you haven't really seen all these guys play, when I started watching hoops Bird and Magic were on their way out and Michael Jordan was in his prime murdering people on the basketball court. If I was going to start a team I would have to go with MJ, I have seen this guy in his prime and he is the best basketball player I have seen play, he just refused to lose. Magic is a good choice though, total superstar in his prime, Bird too.
Click to expand...

True that....You'll have fans of all generations claiming the superstar in their decade was the best ever.....Hell, you'd have fans from the seventies vehemently claiming it's Dr. J, 'cause the man came on the scene and totally blew every basketball fan away, and completely changed the way the game was played......You had every other team. scratching their heads, and saying, "Christ, how do we defend against this freak?"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Lebron the Miami Heat are the new cash cows of the NBA, Lebron is making the NBA so much money right now its not even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point, and it's individual players who are the leagues cash cows, and not individual teams, and it was Dr. Jerry Buss who showed the league the way in how to market those players and teams.
> 
> Hell, we took our daughters to Venice Beach a couple o' weeks back, to witness the freak show, and I saw just as many James, Durant, Wade, Griffin, and JORDAN Jerseys, as I did of Kobe's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes its not about the market if you have a star player. When Lebron played for Cleveland he could still go anywhere in the world and have the stadium packed with people in Lebron Jerseys. Like Gatsby said New York is a huge market but the team and management is fucked, plus Melo just isn't a big a star as Lebron.
Click to expand...


You can dance around it all you want. Go back and look at the historical ratings when Spurs are in the Finals vs. MJ's Bulls, Lebron's Heat, Kobe's Lakers and you'll see a huge difference. That huge difference translates into many millions of dollars. Stern has no interest in leaving that money on the table.


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck the Thunder!  Fuck Westbrook!  Fuck Howard!  Fuck this shit! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!

I'm fuckin' pissed!

We need Wilt Chamberlain.  At least when he got close to the rim, that ball was going down.  It didn't matter how hard, or how many people hit him, they weren't strong enough to stop the inevitable.  

When Howard goes in to the key, he gets the ball stripped or throws up a pussy shot!  I want a man-center.  I want a thug at the 5.  Wilt, Moses, Artis, Olajowon, Thurmond, Shaq; centers that impose their will.

Howards a pussy!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I now wanna see the Kobe make the playoffs, just to watch the Thunder or Spurs sweep the Kobe out of the playoffs


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I now wanna see the Kobe make the playoffs, just to watch the Thunder or Spurs sweep the Kobe out of the playoffs


That ain't gonna happen.

Games like this come back to haunt the winning team.

Next time the Lakers play the Thunder, they're gonna play with a lot more intensity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now wanna see the Kobe make the playoffs, just to watch the Thunder or Spurs sweep the Kobe out of the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Games like this come back to haunt the winning team.
> 
> Next time the Lakers play the Thunder, they're gonna play with a lot more intensity.
Click to expand...


Nah. The Kobe isn't in the Spurs or Thunder's class.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nah. The Kobe isn't in the Spurs or Thunder's class.


He got 30 points tonight on a bum arm.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Kobe isn't in the Spurs or Thunder's class.
> 
> 
> 
> He got 30 points tonight on a bum arm.
Click to expand...


That's so cute that you buy his fake injuries.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> That's so cute that you buy his fake injuries.


Kobe doesn't fake injuries, he's the Lou Gehrig of basketball.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Fuck the Thunder!  Fuck Westbrook!  Fuck Howard!  Fuck this shit! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!
> 
> I'm fuckin' pissed!
> 
> We need Wilt Chamberlain.  At least when he got close to the rim, that ball was going down.  It didn't matter how hard, or how many people hit him, they weren't strong enough to stop the inevitable.
> 
> When Howard goes in to the key, he gets the ball stripped or throws up a pussy shot!  I want a man-center.  I want a thug at the 5.  Wilt, Moses, Artis, Olajowon, Thurmond, Shaq; centers that impose their will.
> 
> Howards a pussy!



Be careful what you wish for, Lakers fans were howling for Howard last year, well you got him. I personally think he would flourish on the Celtics playing along side Pierce, Garnett and Rondo and Doc coaching him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point, and it's individual players who are the leagues cash cows, and not individual teams, and it was Dr. Jerry Buss who showed the league the way in how to market those players and teams.
> 
> Hell, we took our daughters to Venice Beach a couple o' weeks back, to witness the freak show, and I saw just as many James, Durant, Wade, Griffin, and JORDAN Jerseys, as I did of Kobe's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes its not about the market if you have a star player. When Lebron played for Cleveland he could still go anywhere in the world and have the stadium packed with people in Lebron Jerseys. Like Gatsby said New York is a huge market but the team and management is fucked, plus Melo just isn't a big a star as Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can dance around it all you want. Go back and look at the historical ratings when Spurs are in the Finals vs. MJ's Bulls, Lebron's Heat, Kobe's Lakers and you'll see a huge difference. That huge difference translates into many millions of dollars. Stern has no interest in leaving that money on the table.
Click to expand...


Fuckin right, if Stern allowed a Celtics/Spurs Finals last year the league would have lost money, those teams are not as popular Lebrons Heat and Durants Thunder.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Be careful what you wish for, Lakers fans were howling for Howard last year, well you got him. I personally think he would flourish on the Celtics playing along side Pierce, Garnett and Rondo and Doc coaching him.


Howard took the night off and he can fuck himself if he's going to do that in big games.  That fuckin' pussy needs to grow up!  He needs to realize, we expect him to play "man-ball".  Kobe needs to go back telling Howard to get his act together.  If he's gonna let little guards come in there and have their way in the key, he might as well change his name to Bill Cartright or Will Perdue.  Not blocking one shot in the entire game is un-acceptable.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for, Lakers fans were howling for Howard last year, well you got him. I personally think he would flourish on the Celtics playing along side Pierce, Garnett and Rondo and Doc coaching him.
> 
> 
> 
> Howard took the night off and he can fuck himself if he's going to do that in big games.  That fuckin' pussy needs to grow up!  He needs to realize, we expect him to play "man-ball".  Kobe needs to go back telling Howard to get his act together.  If he's gonna let little guards come in there and have their way in the key, he might as well change his name to Bill Cartright or Will Perdue.  Not blocking one shot in the entire game is un-acceptable.
Click to expand...


This is who Howard is, hes just a guy that wants to have fun and not be serious all the time. You guys would have been better off with Brook Lopez or Al Jefferson.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> This is who Howard is, hes just a guy that wants to have fun and not be serious all the time. You guys would have been better off with Brook Lopez or Al Jefferson.


Maybe we could trade Pau Gasol to New York for Tyson Chandler?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is who Howard is, hes just a guy that wants to have fun and not be serious all the time. You guys would have been better off with Brook Lopez or Al Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could trade Pau Gasol to New York for Tyson Chandler?
Click to expand...


Hmm, I'm not sure about the salaries but that could work. If you have Chandler why do you need Howard?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure about the salaries but that could work. If you have Chandler why do you need Howard?


If we get Chandler, we can tell Howard to get out of town by sundown.


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> Fuck the Thunder!  Fuck Westbrook!  Fuck Howard!  Fuck this shit! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!
> 
> I'm fuckin' pissed!
> 
> We need Wilt Chamberlain.  At least when he got close to the rim, that ball was going down.  It didn't matter how hard, or how many people hit him, they weren't strong enough to stop the inevitable.
> 
> When Howard goes in to the key, he gets the ball stripped or throws up a pussy shot!  I want a man-center.  I want a thug at the 5.  Wilt, Moses, Artis, Olajowon, Thurmond, Shaq; centers that impose their will.
> 
> Howards a pussy!


What we are seeing, is the mistake Jim Buss made in bringing in D'antoni over Jackson......Stupid move.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> What we are seeing, is the mistake Jim Buss made in bringing in D'antoni over Jackson......Stupid move.


If Jerry Buss really wanted to go out on top, he would've fired Jim and given the team to Jeannie.  Then we'd have Phil Jackson as Laker President.  Jim's an egotistical idiot who doesn't know shit about basketball.  The worst thing the Lakers ever did was parting ways with Jerry West.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure about the salaries but that could work. If you have Chandler why do you need Howard?
> 
> 
> 
> If we get Chandler, we can tell Howard to get out of town by sundown.
Click to expand...


Damn you guys really want to chase Howard out of town huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wicked Jester said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Thunder!  Fuck Westbrook!  Fuck Howard!  Fuck this shit! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!
> 
> I'm fuckin' pissed!
> 
> We need Wilt Chamberlain.  At least when he got close to the rim, that ball was going down.  It didn't matter how hard, or how many people hit him, they weren't strong enough to stop the inevitable.
> 
> When Howard goes in to the key, he gets the ball stripped or throws up a pussy shot!  I want a man-center.  I want a thug at the 5.  Wilt, Moses, Artis, Olajowon, Thurmond, Shaq; centers that impose their will.
> 
> Howards a pussy!
> 
> 
> 
> What we are seeing, is the mistake Jim Buss made in bringing in D'antoni over Jackson......Stupid move.
Click to expand...


Yea, because Phil wasn't swept by the Mavericks, including a 30 point blow-out in his final game. And the Lakers didn't follow that up by getting swept against the Thunder the next season.

The writing has been on the wall.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure about the salaries but that could work. If you have Chandler why do you need Howard?
> 
> 
> 
> If we get Chandler, we can tell Howard to get out of town by sundown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you guys really want to chase Howard out of town huh?
Click to expand...


They're holding onto Kobe's nuts still. They can't admit that he won't win another ring.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we get Chandler, we can tell Howard to get out of town by sundown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you guys really want to chase Howard out of town huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're holding onto Kobe's nuts still. They can't admit that he won't win another ring.
Click to expand...


I can't agree that this is all Howards fault, the team is constructed like shit, they have no bench and a coach that doesn't belong there. Also the expectations for Howard were very unrealistic from the start, they expected Howard to come in there playing like Shaq from 2001 but Howard has never ever been that dominant, EVER.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> They're holding onto Kobe's nuts still. They can't admit that he won't win another ring.


Not with pussy centers who won't block shots on little guards that do layups in their face.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I can't agree that this is all Howards fault, the team is constructed like shit, they have no bench and a coach that doesn't belong there. Also the expectations for Howard were very unrealistic from the start, they expected Howard to come in there playing like Shaq from 2001 but Howard has never ever been that dominant, EVER.


He's the two-time defensive player of the year and he didn't do shit defensively last night.


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we are seeing, is the mistake Jim Buss made in bringing in D'antoni over Jackson......Stupid move.
> 
> 
> 
> If Jerry Buss really wanted to go out on top, he would've fired Jim and given the team to Jeannie.  Then we'd have Phil Jackson as Laker President.  Jim's an egotistical idiot who doesn't know shit about basketball.  The worst thing the Lakers ever did was parting ways with Jerry West.
Click to expand...

I think it shows that Jerry Buss was much sicker at the time, then anybody really knew.

And yes, Jeannie Buss should be running the team, and I have no doubt she eventually will.

Jerry West wanted a new challenge, to see if he could do the same with another team....Obviously, he found he didn't have the ownership around him to do the same.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> I think it shows that Jerry Buss was much sicker at the time, then anybody really knew.
> 
> And yes, Jeannie Buss should be running the team, and I have no doubt she eventually will.
> 
> Jerry West wanted a new challenge, to see if he could do the same with another team....Obviously, he found he didn't have the ownership around him to do the same.


Which explains why Golden State got a whole lot better this season.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't agree that this is all Howards fault, the team is constructed like shit, they have no bench and a coach that doesn't belong there. Also the expectations for Howard were very unrealistic from the start, they expected Howard to come in there playing like Shaq from 2001 but Howard has never ever been that dominant, EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> He's the two-time defensive player of the year and he didn't do shit defensively last night.
Click to expand...


He just looked good in Orlandos system with Stan Van Gundy. Plus, he is not the same player he was in Orlando.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> He just looked good in Orlandos system with Stan Van Gundy. Plus, he is not the same player he was in Orlando.


I don't give a shit about his personal problems or his fuckin' feelings, I want a beast at the 5.

This team began with George Miken, then we went to Wilt Chamberlain, then to Jabbar, then to Shaq, so we expect our centers to be a monster in the middle.  Anything short of that, we got a problem!


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't agree that this is all Howards fault, the team is constructed like shit, they have no bench and a coach that doesn't belong there. Also the expectations for Howard were very unrealistic from the start, they expected Howard to come in there playing like Shaq from 2001 but Howard has never ever been that dominant, EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> He's the two-time defensive player of the year and he didn't do shit defensively last night.
Click to expand...

And that fully points to D'antoni's lack of defensive coaching ability, and the fact that this team is not built to run a 7 second offense.

Bring Jackson back, run the triangle, which this team is fully built for,....shore up the bench, and this team can play with anybody.

One thing is for sure, if Howard played that way under Jackson, his ass would have been benched, and the message would definitely be sent.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He just looked good in Orlandos system with Stan Van Gundy. Plus, he is not the same player he was in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit about his personal problems or his fuckin' feelings, I want a beast at the 5.
> 
> This team began with George Miken, then we went to Wilt Chamberlain, then to Jabbar, then to Shaq, so we expect our centers to be a monster in the middle.  Anything short of that, we got a problem!
Click to expand...


I don't know what to tell you dude, Howard never showed the killer instinct of Wilt, Jabbar, Shaq etc. even in his prime in Orlando, what were you expecting him to do when he arrived in LA? turn into a different person?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I don't know what to tell you dude, Howard never showed the killer instinct of Wilt, Jabbar, Shaq etc. even in his prime in Orlando, what were you expecting him to do when he arrived in LA? turn into a different person?


Is it too much to ask the two-time defensive player of the year to play a little defense?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you dude, Howard never showed the killer instinct of Wilt, Jabbar, Shaq etc. even in his prime in Orlando, what were you expecting him to do when he arrived in LA? turn into a different person?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much to ask the two-time defensive player of the year to play a little defense?
Click to expand...


He's playing for a coach that doesn't preach defense. Plus, his shoulder hurts.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> He's playing for a coach that doesn't preach defense. Plus, his shoulder hurts.


Could you see Bill Russell doing what Howard did last night?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's playing for a coach that doesn't preach defense. Plus, his shoulder hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you see Bill Russell doing what Howard did last night?
Click to expand...


Dude come on, Bill Russell would mop the floor with Howard. Howard is not even as good as Alonzo Mourning in his prime, nevermind Russell.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude come on, Bill Russell would mop the floor with Howard. Howard is not even as good as Alonzo Mourning in his prime, nevermind Russell.


If I was Kobe, I'd walk over to Howard right in the middle of the game and slap his fucking mouth and say, _*"What is your fuckin' problem?"*_


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't agree that this is all Howards fault, the team is constructed like shit, they have no bench and a coach that doesn't belong there. Also the expectations for Howard were very unrealistic from the start, they expected Howard to come in there playing like Shaq from 2001 but Howard has never ever been that dominant, EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> He's the two-time defensive player of the year and he didn't do shit defensively last night.
Click to expand...


If you lead the league by a half a block, you usually get the defensive player of the year. Players tend to get over-rated defensively when tall players are able to get that extra straight-up block or extra blind side block b/c of their length. Dwight was never in KG's defensive stratosphere.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't agree that this is all Howards fault, the team is constructed like shit, they have no bench and a coach that doesn't belong there. Also the expectations for Howard were very unrealistic from the start, they expected Howard to come in there playing like Shaq from 2001 but Howard has never ever been that dominant, EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> He's the two-time defensive player of the year and he didn't do shit defensively last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you lead the league by a half a block, you usually get the defensive player of the year. Players tend to get over-rated defensively when tall players are able to get that extra straight-up block or extra blind side block b/c of their length. Dwight was never in KG's defensive stratosphere.
Click to expand...


If Garnetts leg didn't get jacked up Howard wouldn't have won those awards anyways. Serge Ibaka and Joakin Noah are better defenders than him anyways.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude come on, Bill Russell would mop the floor with Howard. Howard is not even as good as Alonzo Mourning in his prime, nevermind Russell.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kobe, I'd walk over to Howard right in the middle of the game and slap his fucking mouth and say, _*"What is your fuckin' problem?"*_
Click to expand...


Wow! and Kobe was so excited when he heard the Lakers were getting Howard during the summer.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Shadow League | Dwight Howard Got Son'd By Greg Popovich During All Star Game


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> The Shadow League | Dwight Howard Got Son'd By Greg Popovich During All Star Game


Pop went off on him!  This ain't pick-up game at the park.  Howard's head isn't in the right place.  If his back hurts, take a Percocet and man up.  Jack Youngblood played an entire Super Bowl on a broken leg.  If your shoulder hurts, you play through that!  As long as you're still breathing, get your fuckin' ass out on that court!

Jerry West shot his 63 footer on two broken thumbs.  They shot him up with novacaine 3 times during the game.  He had his nose broken 9 times and still played.  Isiah Thomas played an entire playoff game on a broken ankle.  Willis Reed played a game 7 finals with a severely sprained hip.

Howard, stop acting like a baby and DO YOUR JOB!


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If you lead the league by a half a block, you usually get the defensive player of the year. Players tend to get over-rated defensively when tall players are able to get that extra straight-up block or extra blind side block b/c of their length. Dwight was never in KG's defensive stratosphere.


As a center, the one thing you need to do above anything else, as Wilt would say, is _*"take care of the office".*_  You don't let anyone come into "your key" and shoot uncontested shots.  When the game goes into the paint, you gotta go "old brain" and get that "hunter/gatherer" mentality and make a statement to the opposing players that that is _*"your key and no one comes in without permission, or they're gonna get "Wilson" printed on their forehead!"*_


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Shadow League | Dwight Howard Got Son'd By Greg Popovich During All Star Game
> 
> 
> 
> Pop went off on him!  This ain't pick-up game at the park.  Howard's head isn't in the right place.  If his back hurts, take a Percocet and man up.  Jack Youngblood played an entire Super Bowl on a broken leg.  If your shoulder hurts, you play through that!  As long as you're still breathing, get your fuckin' ass out on that court!
> 
> Jerry West shot his 63 footer on two broken thumbs.  They shot him up with novacaine 3 times during the game.  He had his nose broken 9 times and still played.  Isiah Thomas played an entire playoff game on a broken ankle.  Willis Reed played a game 7 finals with a severely sprained hip.
> 
> Howard, stop acting like a baby and DO YOUR JOB!
Click to expand...


This is the way Howard is though, I remember him from the Orlando/Boston series back in 2010 during Game 2 I think, the game was neck and neck and Dwight Howard was in the crowd making jokes with fans. The dude is a big clown, soft and has no killer instinct. Good luck Lakers.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rondo also played against the Miami Heat back in 2011 with a shattered elbow.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you lead the league by a half a block, you usually get the defensive player of the year. Players tend to get over-rated defensively when tall players are able to get that extra straight-up block or extra blind side block b/c of their length. Dwight was never in KG's defensive stratosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> As a center, the one thing you need to do above anything else, as Wilt would say, is _*"take care of the office".*_  You don't let anyone come into "your key" and shoot uncontested shots.  When the game goes into the paint, you gotta go "old brain" and get that "hunter/gatherer" mentality and make a statement to the opposing players that that is _*"your key and no one comes in without permission, or they're gonna get "Wilson" printed on their forehead!"*_
Click to expand...


Dude Dwight Howard doesn't have that kind of mentality like Wilt Chamberlain had, not even close. Howard wants to make jokes and have other people make him feel good.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Rondo also played against the Miami Heat back in 2011 with a shattered elbow.


Muhammed Ali fought a 15 round fight against Joe Frazier with a broken jaw.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude Dwight Howard doesn't have that kind of mentality like Wilt Chamberlain had, not even close. Howard wants to make jokes and have other people make him feel good.


Then he doesn't want rings.

Look back on all the NBA dynasty's, the teams that won multiple championships all had players with a kill or be killed mentality.  This is a war and playing at anything less than a 110% is not an option.

Kobe's too fuckin' nice to Howard.  I can imagine what Michael or Magic or Bird or Isiah or Oscar or Russ or Moses or Barkley or Frazier or Ty Cobb would say to him.  Somebody should show him some old films of Dave Cowens and say, _*"That's how you play!"*_


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing the league has done, to its benefit, along with sportswriters and various talking heads, is to keep the silly "who's the greatest to ever play" debate alive.
> 
> Is it Dr. J, Jordan, Magic, Bird, Kareem, Kobe, etc.?
> 
> To me it's a silly debate, based on the fact that there are five positions on the floor.
> 
> Personally, I look at it as, who would be the player I would start my team with, if a draft of every player who's ever played were held.....That player for me would be Magic, not based on my love for the Lakers, but based on the fact that he was the consumate floor general and leader.....A 6' 9" point guard, who could play every position on the floor effectively, and who was never affraid to put the ball in his teamates hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to really have a discussion about the greatest player when you haven't really seen all these guys play, when I started watching hoops Bird and Magic were on their way out and Michael Jordan was in his prime murdering people on the basketball court. If I was going to start a team I would have to go with MJ, I have seen this guy in his prime and he is the best basketball player I have seen play, he just refused to lose. Magic is a good choice though, total superstar in his prime, Bird too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that....You'll have fans of all generations claiming the superstar in their decade was the best ever.....Hell, you'd have fans from the seventies vehemently claiming it's Dr. J, 'cause the man came on the scene and totally blew every basketball fan away, and completely changed the way the game was played......You had every other team. scratching their heads, and saying, "Christ, how do we defend against this freak?"
Click to expand...


Thats very true, and before that generation people were probably saying Bill Russell or Wilt was the best. My generation says Michael Jordan is the best, and kids these days are all about Lebron. You can't relate to a player you never seen play.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Dwight Howard doesn't have that kind of mentality like Wilt Chamberlain had, not even close. Howard wants to make jokes and have other people make him feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> Then he doesn't want rings.
> 
> Look back on all the NBA dynasty's, the teams that won multiple championships all had players with a kill or be killed mentality.  This is a war and playing at anything less than a 110% is not an option.
> 
> Kobe's too fuckin' nice to Howard.  I can imagine what Michael or Magic or Bird or Isiah or Oscar or Russ or Moses or Barkley or Frazier or Ty Cobb would say to him.  Somebody should show him some old films of Dave Cowens and say, _*"That's how you play!"*_
Click to expand...


Of course he wants rings, he just doesn't want to have to get dirty to work for them. Thats something he can fix over time, people were calling Dirk soft for years until he finally manned up in 2011 and just took the championship.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Of course he wants rings, he just doesn't want to have to get dirty to work for them. Thats something he can fix over time, people were calling Dirk soft for years until he finally manned up in 2011 and just took the championship.


He's a european player.  He didn't have the getto upbringing like we do over here.

It's kind of funny looking back on Bynum flooring Barea and just this past week, Barea try's to do a Bynum on someone else.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he wants rings, he just doesn't want to have to get dirty to work for them. Thats something he can fix over time, people were calling Dirk soft for years until he finally manned up in 2011 and just took the championship.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a european player.  He didn't have the getto upbringing like we do over here.
> 
> It's kind of funny looking back on Bynum flooring Barea and just this past week, Barea try's to do a Bynum on someone else.
Click to expand...


Dirk seems tougher than Dwight Howard to me, just saying. You don't have to be "ghetto" to be tough, Larry Bird was from the sticks of Indiana and was one of the toughest players in NBA history.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> True that....You'll have fans of all generations claiming the superstar in their decade was the best ever.....Hell, you'd have fans from the seventies vehemently claiming it's Dr. J, 'cause the man came on the scene and totally blew every basketball fan away, and completely changed the way the game was played......You had every other team. scratching their heads, and saying, "Christ, how do we defend against this freak?"


Dr. J did shit you would swear was not humanly possible.  But this was in his ABA days.  By the time he got to the NBA, he was a little older and a little less athletic.

Talk about imposing your will, this guy was just sick!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5YfeZZqCaI]Julius Erving's (Dr. J's) Top 10 Career Dunks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dirk seems tougher than Dwight Howard to me, just saying. You don't have to be "ghetto" to be tough, Larry Bird was from the sticks of Indiana and was one of the toughest players in NBA history.


Yeah, but he was from Indiana.  Where they don't understand why people park their cars in the driveway, because that's where the hoop goes.  Indiana and basketball, is like the SEC in football.


----------



## Billo_Really

I hate everything about the Celtics.  But this man, is basketball deity.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cNytjtSq0E]Bill Russell The Lord of The Rings HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Most dominating player of all-time.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Z4en6i9MM]Vintage NBA - Wilt Chamberlain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

They need to show Howard this guy.  

He had no basketball skills and everything he did was a result of pure hustle.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAXc6u_jGVM]Dave Cowens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirk seems tougher than Dwight Howard to me, just saying. You don't have to be "ghetto" to be tough, Larry Bird was from the sticks of Indiana and was one of the toughest players in NBA history.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but he was from Indiana.  Where they don't understand why people park their cars in the driveway, because that's where the hoop goes.  Indiana and basketball, is like the SEC in football.
Click to expand...


HAHA very true.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> They need to show Howard this guy.
> 
> He had no basketball skills and everything he did was a result of pure hustle.
> 
> 
> Dave Cowens - YouTube



How is Howard supposed to transform into a different person? did you think Howard was a dominant killer when he balled in Orlando? I didn't.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> How is Howard supposed to transform into a different person? did you think Howard was a dominant killer when he balled in Orlando? I didn't.


Hey, if Wilt Chamberlain, the NBA's most unstoppable offensive force ever seen, can lead the league in assists one year, then Howard can step his game up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakers losing to the Hornets 48-67 at halftime. PRICELESS


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lakers losing to the Hornets 48-67 at halftime. PRICELESS



Meanwhile, the Celtics score the last 13 points of the game in Indy and score the game winner on a team ball play with 0.5 seconds left as they march towards the 4 seed.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Meanwhile, the Celtics score the last 13 points of the game in Indy and score the game winner on a team ball play with 0.5 seconds left as they march towards the 4 seed.


Rondo who?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lakers losing to the Hornets 48-67 at halftime. PRICELESS


I feel like I'm watching Tyson fight Buster Douglas.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the Celtics score the last 13 points of the game in Indy and score the game winner on a team ball play with 0.5 seconds left as they march towards the 4 seed.
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo who?
Click to expand...


Rondo is the best PG in the league. The C's would be making the same run if he were there. Bradley was barely back when he went down and Green was barely beginning to heat up.


----------



## Billo_Really

Howard is such a fuckin' pussy around the rim!  He just got his shot blocked by a white boy!  If I was a center, everytime I got the ball deep, I'm going to slam it!  And if someone puts their hand or arm in the way, I'm gonna break it!  I would go in their with a total power move and a bad attitude.


----------



## Billo_Really

Do it Lakers, do it!​​

*5 point game!*​


----------



## Billo_Really

Eat shit mother-fuckers!​


----------



## Billo_Really

Finally, Howard shows up!​


----------



## Billo_Really

We came back from 25 and fucked your wife!​


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers should attack Iran!​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I halfway figured that New Orleans would blow it. It's a joke that that Vasquez guy is a starting PG in the league, let alone in the league.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I halfway figured that New Orleans would blow it. It's a joke that that Vasquez guy is a starting PG in the league, let alone in the league.


Did you see that block Howard made with less than a minute to play?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I halfway figured that New Orleans would blow it. It's a joke that that Vasquez guy is a starting PG in the league, let alone in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see that block Howard made with less than a minute to play?
Click to expand...


I saw Robin Lopez make one final stupid play.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> We came back from 25 and fucked your wife!​



Dude, its the Hornets, relax. Just the fact you were down 25 to this team to begin with is a huge red flag in itself.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dwight Howard of Los Angeles Lakers responds to criticism from former Orlando Magic teammates - ESPN Los Angeles

Dwight Howard needs to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude, its the Hornets, relax. Just the fact you were down 25 to this team to begin with is a huge red flag in itself.


Awe man, don't kill my buzz!


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, its the Hornets, relax. Just the fact you were down 25 to this team to begin with is a huge red flag in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Awe man, don't kill my buzz!
Click to expand...


lol I'm sorry, I get it believe me.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> lol I'm sorry, I get it believe me.


Did you hear about Jerry West's comments yesterday about the Lakers and the NBA?

He said it looked like the Lakers have got some things worked out.  He said he went through the same thing with Elgin Baylor and Wilt Chamberlain.  He said they were all used to having the ball and had to adjust to each others game.

But he also said he's seeing things in the NBA that he never saw as a player.  He doesn't understand why players feel the need to constantly "chest thump" after they make a good shot and act like they're better than other players.  Or their bench jumping up and down after a good shot when they're down by 20.  

He said he never thought of himself better than other players.

I had to laugh over that one.  When I was growing up, Jerry West was a fucking God!  He's the greatest clutch shooter of all-time.


----------



## Rocko

Say what you want to say about the Lakeres, but Kobe is having a sick year.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> Say what you want to say about the Lakeres, but Kobe is having a sick year.



Kobes not the problem, the team is just poorly constructed.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Kobes not the problem, the team is just poorly constructed.


Is there any way we could get Jim Buss to go duck hunting with Dick Cheney?


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobes not the problem, the team is just poorly constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way we could get Jim Buss to go duck hunting with Dick Cheney?
Click to expand...


lol, I don't know how that would help.


----------



## Billo_Really

Don't be so defiant,
we have Kobe Bryant​




​


I'm sexy and
I know it!​


----------



## Billo_Really

There is no doubt about it now, Jesus is back 
and HE roots for the purple and gold!​




​


And HE sits at the right hand 
of "the Kobe!"​


----------



## Billo_Really

God-dammit, Lakers are now in the playoffs and all anybody 
wants to talk about is that damn Deandre Jordan dunk!​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB3Ghf_65M8]DeAndre Jordan ALLEY OOP DUNK Over Brandon Knight - DUNK OF THE YEAR! - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## High_Gravity

Deandre Jordan crucified Brandon Knight, sweet Jesus!


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Deandre Jordan crucified Brandon Knight, sweet Jesus!


There ought to be a law against that!


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deandre Jordan crucified Brandon Knight, sweet Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> There ought to be a law against that!
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

We'll see how good Howard is now,
we lost Kobe tonight!​


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> We'll see how good Howard is now,
> we lost Kobe tonight!​



Odd that the NBA's "Lou Gehrig" would go down indefinitely.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Odd that the NBA's "Lou Gehrig" would go down indefinitely.


It was a cheap shot by Dahntay  and he should've got a flagerant 2.


----------



## Billo_Really

Dahntay Jones, we're gonna go Palestinian on your ass!

You mother-fucker, this shit ain't over!

You're a marked fuckin' man, you piece of shit!​


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers beat the Pacers without Kobe.

Best road win of the season.


----------



## Papageorgio

Wow the Lakers lose to the Wizards at HOME, and the Lakers blew a 16 point lead.

The Lakers are the league's best joke. 

All the talent and they suck!


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Wow the Lakers lose to the Wizards at HOME, and the Lakers blew a 16 point lead.
> 
> The Lakers are the league's best joke.
> 
> All the talent and they suck!


That one really sucked!


----------



## Papageorgio

Yep it sure did, so first round they get San Antonio, OKC, or Denver. I say a five game series and that would be the end of the Lakers season.


----------



## Rocko

World Peace with torn meniscus. Out for the year. ouch.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> World Peace with torn meniscus. Out for the year. ouch.


You've heard of the Hurt Locker?

Well, this is the Hurt Season!


----------



## Rocko

loinboy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Peace with torn meniscus. Out for the year. ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard of the Hurt Locker?
> 
> Well, this is the Hurt Season!
Click to expand...


World Peace Sidelined At Least Six Weeks With Torn Meniscus - RealGM Wiretap


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Peace with torn meniscus. Out for the year. ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard of the Hurt Locker?
> 
> Well, this is the Hurt Season!
Click to expand...


No kidding, people are getting hurt left and right. Miami is the NBA's healthiest team too, go figure.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> No kidding, people are getting hurt left and right. Miami is the NBA's healthiest team too, go figure.


Now Kobe has a bone spur and is listed as probable tonight.

Nash is also listed as probable (hip).


----------



## Rocko

Utah just took the 8th seed. This is getting interesting.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dallas is also in the mix for the 8th seed. I wonder if the Lakers can hold it. They are playing uninspired ball.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Dallas is also in the mix for the 8th seed. I wonder if the Lakers can hold it. They are playing uninspired ball.


They're playing inspired ball!

They're just not doing it for a full 48 minutes.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> Utah just took the 8th seed. This is getting interesting.


Interesting indeed.

Or should I say, "In-seed".

Hey, if Syracuse can beat Indiana, then anything can happen.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is also in the mix for the 8th seed. I wonder if the Lakers can hold it. They are playing uninspired ball.
> 
> 
> 
> They're playing inspired ball!
> 
> They're just not doing it for a full 48 minutes.
Click to expand...


You are right, I think they are up to 8 minutes of inspired ball.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> You are right, I think they are up to 8 minutes of inspired ball.


It's more like 14-1/2.


----------



## Billo_Really

Word to all you Laker haters, we haven't even peaked yet!


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> Word to all you Laker haters, we haven't even peaked yet!



Dude, the season is almost over. When are they going to peak?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude, the season is almost over. When are they going to peak?


In game 7 of the Finals against Miami.


----------



## hjmick

How about those Clippers? Bitch slapped the Lakers this season...


----------



## Papageorgio

Everyone has bitch slapped the Lakers.


----------



## hjmick

Papageorgio said:


> Everyone has bitch slapped the Lakers.




Yeah, but the Clippers? I've been waiting years for the Clippers to get to this point. Pacific Division Champions. Makes me smile...


----------



## Papageorgio

hjmick said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has bitch slapped the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Clippers? I've been waiting years for the Clippers to get to this point. Pacific Division Champions. Makes me smile...
Click to expand...


43 years and finally a division championship. It is sweet.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Everyone has bitch slapped the Lakers.


Do you remember the last time the Lakers were not in the playoffs?

_It was 18 years ago!_


----------



## High_Gravity

I haven't been paying attention to hoops lately, are the Lakers still in the #8 spot?


----------



## Wicked Jester

hjmick said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has bitch slapped the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Clippers? I've been waiting years for the Clippers to get to this point. Pacific Division Champions. Makes me smile...
Click to expand...

No worries, Sterling will no doubt blow the team apart when Griffin is due a long term commitment, or Paul starts chirping about more money.

The bandwagoners are quite funny, though.


----------



## hjmick

Wicked Jester said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has bitch slapped the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Clippers? I've been waiting years for the Clippers to get to this point. Pacific Division Champions. Makes me smile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, Sterling will no doubt blow the team apart when Griffin is due a long term commitment, or Paul starts chirping about more money.
> 
> The bandwagoners are quite funny, though.
Click to expand...


That's always been the problem with the Clippers, Donald Sterling. They've had talent over the years, and plenty of potential, but Sterling has never seemed interested in winning a championship... At least not to the extent that he is willing to pay the requisite salaries.

I was a Showtime Laker fan, but as the players changed, the atmosphere wasn't quite the same. At the same time, I was always pulling for the Clippers. Something about the underdog...


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has bitch slapped the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Clippers? I've been waiting years for the Clippers to get to this point. Pacific Division Champions. Makes me smile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, Sterling will no doubt blow the team apart when Griffin is due a long term commitment, or Paul starts chirping about more money.
> 
> The bandwagoners are quite funny, though.
Click to expand...


So they need to win now than.


----------



## hjmick

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Clippers? I've been waiting years for the Clippers to get to this point. Pacific Division Champions. Makes me smile...
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, Sterling will no doubt blow the team apart when Griffin is due a long term commitment, or Paul starts chirping about more money.
> 
> The bandwagoners are quite funny, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need to win now than.
Click to expand...


Pretty much.


----------



## High_Gravity

hjmick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, Sterling will no doubt blow the team apart when Griffin is due a long term commitment, or Paul starts chirping about more money.
> 
> The bandwagoners are quite funny, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they need to win now than.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
Click to expand...


Their pretty good but can they go all the way? the jury is still out, but I wouldn't mind seeing them win over Miami.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I haven't been paying attention to hoops lately, are the Lakers still in the #8 spot?


As of this posting, yes.

Tonight in Portland, might be a different story.


----------



## Billo_Really

hjmick said:


> I was a Showtime Laker fan, but as the players changed, the atmosphere wasn't quite the same...


That "atmosphere", wouldn't be named "Jim" by any chance, would it?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> So they need to win now than.


Take this shit to the Clipper thread!


----------



## hjmick

loinboy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Showtime Laker fan, but as the players changed, the atmosphere wasn't quite the same...
> 
> 
> 
> That "atmosphere", wouldn't be named "Jim" by any chance, would it?
Click to expand...


No, not really. I think maybe I just really liked "Showtime," the old team rivalries, and The Forum...


----------



## Billo_Really

hjmick said:


> No, not really. I think maybe I just really liked "Showtime," the old team rivalries, and The Forum...


I told one of the Celtic hags recently, the '87 Lakers were the best team in NBA history.

They started the season 39-3; went 12-2 in the playoffs; and the press felt sorry for the Celtics, having to play this juggernaut in the Finals, when they weren't a 100%.  Their articles were more in the form of a Celtic obituary.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. I think maybe I just really liked "Showtime," the old team rivalries, and The Forum...
> 
> 
> 
> I told one of the Celtic hags recently, the '87 Lakers were the best team in NBA history.
> 
> They started the season 39-3; went 12-2 in the playoffs; and the press felt sorry for the Celtics, having to play this juggernaut in the Finals, when they weren't a 100%.  Their articles were more in the form of a Celtic obituary.
Click to expand...


The 1986 Celtics were the best team in NBA history.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> The 1986 Celtics were the best team in NBA history.


They're in my top 10, but didn't make my top 5.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1986 Celtics were the best team in NBA history.
> 
> 
> 
> They're in my top 10, but didn't make my top 5.
Click to expand...


Yes because the 2008 Celtics made it there.


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. I think maybe I just really liked "Showtime," the old team rivalries, and The Forum...
> 
> 
> 
> I told one of the Celtic hags recently, the '87 Lakers were the best team in NBA history.
> 
> They started the season 39-3; went 12-2 in the playoffs; and the press felt sorry for the Celtics, having to play this juggernaut in the Finals, when they weren't a 100%.  Their articles were more in the form of a Celtic obituary.
Click to expand...

I'll put that team up against any in history.....By far the best ever assembled, from 1 to 12.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Clippers? I've been waiting years for the Clippers to get to this point. Pacific Division Champions. Makes me smile...
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, Sterling will no doubt blow the team apart when Griffin is due a long term commitment, or Paul starts chirping about more money.
> 
> The bandwagoners are quite funny, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need to win now than.
Click to expand...

Basically, yeah........Sterling won't pay for the long haul, it's his MO......He's got more important investments to worry about, like his overpriced Apartments empire.

The wife and I went and looked at one of them, after we sold our home in Valencia and were looking for a place to rent while looking for a home to buy in Westlake Village....Our jaws literally dropped when the leasing agent told us what the monthly rent was for that hole on Wilshire.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, Sterling will no doubt blow the team apart when Griffin is due a long term commitment, or Paul starts chirping about more money.
> 
> The bandwagoners are quite funny, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they need to win now than.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, yeah........Sterling won't pay for the long haul, it's his MO......He's got more important investments to worry about, like his overpriced Apartments empire.
> 
> The wife and I went and looked at one of them, after we sold our home in Valencia and were looking for a place to rent while looking for a home to buy in Westlake Village....Our jaws literally dropped when the leasing agent told us what the monthly rent was for that hole on Wilshire.
Click to expand...


Hmm, so if it came to that Blake and Chris Paul would have to accept a pay cut to stay there?


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they need to win now than.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, yeah........Sterling won't pay for the long haul, it's his MO......He's got more important investments to worry about, like his overpriced Apartments empire.
> 
> The wife and I went and looked at one of them, after we sold our home in Valencia and were looking for a place to rent while looking for a home to buy in Westlake Village....Our jaws literally dropped when the leasing agent told us what the monthly rent was for that hole on Wilshire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, so if it came to that Blake and Chris Paul would have to accept a pay cut to stay there?
Click to expand...

Either that, or bow down and accept whatever low ball offer is presented to them when their current contracts expire.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, yeah........Sterling won't pay for the long haul, it's his MO......He's got more important investments to worry about, like his overpriced Apartments empire.
> 
> The wife and I went and looked at one of them, after we sold our home in Valencia and were looking for a place to rent while looking for a home to buy in Westlake Village....Our jaws literally dropped when the leasing agent told us what the monthly rent was for that hole on Wilshire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, so if it came to that Blake and Chris Paul would have to accept a pay cut to stay there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either that, or bow down and accept whatever low ball offer is presented to them when their current contracts expire.
Click to expand...


Damn, its so hard to keep a team together, but yet Miami can afford to keep Ray Allen, Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosh and Lebron James together of course.


----------



## Billo_Really

I don't know what the fuck it is with Portland, but everytime we go up there they can't miss!  All the shots they were hitting tonight were just ridiculous.  And I got a new entry on my "hate list", that little fucker Lilard.  I can't stand that little prick!

On another note, we won our first back-to-back tonight and stayed ahead of the Jazz.

Next up, Golden State.

BTW, Kobe had 47 tonight.


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> I don't know what the fuck it is with Portland, but everytime we go up there they can't miss!  All the shots they were hitting tonight were just ridiculous.  And I got a new entry on my "hate list", that little fucker Lilard.  I can't stand that little prick!
> 
> On another note, we won our first back-to-back tonight and stayed ahead of the Jazz.
> 
> Next up, Golden State.
> 
> BTW, Kobe had 47 tonight.


As Mychal Thompson said the other night, win out or go home.

So far, so good.

And yeah, Portland lights it up on their home court.....Reminds me of the Sonics when World B. Free would absolutely light the Lakers up on his home court.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> As Mychal Thompson said the other night, win out or go home.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> And yeah, Portland lights it up on their home court.....Reminds me of the Sonics when World B. Free would absolutely light the Lakers up on his home court.


Wasn't World B. Free a 76er?

When I think of the Sonics, I think of Downtown Freddie Brown, Gus Williams, Jack Sikma, Lonnie Shelton, Marvin Webster and Dennis Johnson.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Mychal Thompson said the other night, win out or go home.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> And yeah, Portland lights it up on their home court.....Reminds me of the Sonics when World B. Free would absolutely light the Lakers up on his home court.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't World B. Free a 76er?
> 
> When I think of the Sonics, I think of Downtown Freddie Brown, Gus Williams, Jack Sikma, Lonnie Shelton, Marvin Webster and Dennis Johnson.
Click to expand...


Don't forget the Glove, Gary Payton, Shawn Kemp, Lenny Wilkins, Don "Slick" Watts, Spencer Haywood and John Johnson.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Don't forget the Glove, Gary Payton, Shawn Kemp, Lenny Wilkins, Don "Slick" Watts, Spencer Haywood and John Johnson.


Of coarse, you're referring to Lenny Wilkins the coach?

For Lenny Wilkins the player, you got to go back a few more years when he set the assist record Magic broke.  After Magic broke it, he said, _"I'm just a caretaker here until John Stockton passes me."_


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Mychal Thompson said the other night, win out or go home.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> And yeah, Portland lights it up on their home court.....Reminds me of the Sonics when World B. Free would absolutely light the Lakers up on his home court.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't World B. Free a 76er?
> 
> When I think of the Sonics, I think of Downtown Freddie Brown, Gus Williams, Jack Sikma, Lonnie Shelton, Marvin Webster and Dennis Johnson.
Click to expand...

Yep...I meant Downtown Brown....I always did get those two confused.

DJ, may he RIP, was another one who had a tendency to light the Lakers up.....And Sikma gave Kareem some great battles.....The late 70's Sonics were a great team.

Btw, did you hear that BS Spencer Haywood went through with the HOF committee this past week?

The dude no doubt deserves to be enshrined.....It's way past due.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wicked Jester said:


> Yep...I meant Downtown Brown....I always did get those two confused.
> 
> DJ, may he RIP, was another one who had a tendency to light the Lakers up.....And Sikma gave Kareem some great battles.....The late 70's Sonics were a great team.
> 
> Btw, did you hear that BS Spencer Haywood went through with the HOF committee this past week?
> 
> The dude no doubt deserves to be enshrined.....It's way past due.


I'm still pissed off at Spencer Haywood for beating the Lakers in one game with just 1 second left on the clock and the Lakers up by 1.  They threw the inbounds pass directly at their basket and Haywood went up, caught it directly over the cone and dropped it in.  Fuck!

But, I also remember one game we were down by 29 going into the 4th quarter and wound up winning the game.   Everybody made such a big deal about Miami coming back from 28 down in the half to win, try doing that in just one quarter!


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Glove, Gary Payton, Shawn Kemp, Lenny Wilkins, Don "Slick" Watts, Spencer Haywood and John Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> Of coarse, you're referring to Lenny Wilkins the coach?
> 
> For Lenny Wilkins the player, you got to go back a few more years when he set the assist record Magic broke.  After Magic broke it, he said, _"I'm just a caretaker here until John Stockton passes me."_
Click to expand...


Lenny was a player coach during his first stay at Seattle from 69-72 he was a player coach and was also a player coach his first season with the Portland Trailblazers. He retired from playing on 1975.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Lenny was a player coach during his first stay at Seattle from 69-72 he was a player coach and was also a player coach his first season with the Portland Trailblazers. He retired from playing on 1975.


He was also a south-paw.   Very easy to guard.

They can't go right!


----------



## Billo_Really

So the new era begins a couple of years early.​




















*If a mod happens to be passing by,
could you please close this thread?*​*(I don't feel like talking Lakers anymore)*​


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> So the new era begins a couple of years early.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If a mod happens to be passing by,
> could you please close this thread?*​*(I don't feel like talking Lakers anymore)*​


I'm just sick right now....Sad night to be sure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This sucks balls. Now, I don't get to see the Spurs or Thunder sweep the Kobe-led Lakers' asses. Total nonsense!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:



> The refs learned there lesson from the last time these 2 teams played where the Warriors were up by 25 in the 3rd and the Lakers shot 21 FT's in the 3rd and the game was close in the 4th so in this game, the refs were going to not wait till the Lakers were down by 20+... They started helping the Lakers from the start of this game to keep the Lakers in it till the end...





> Anybody see the final minute where Dwight was setting a screen for Blake, Curry bumped into Howard, REFS called foul and Blake gets to take the FTs? #$%$?
> 
> Also 50 - 16 FTA?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs learned there lesson from the last time these 2 teams played where the Warriors were up by 25 in the 3rd and the Lakers shot 21 FT's in the 3rd and the game was close in the 4th so in this game, the refs were going to not wait till the Lakers were down by 20+... They started helping the Lakers from the start of this game to keep the Lakers in it till the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see the final minute where Dwight was setting a screen for Blake, Curry bumped into Howard, REFS called foul and Blake gets to take the FTs? #$%$?
> 
> Also 50 - 16 FTA?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You'll be swept by the Knicks!


----------



## Rocko

RIP 2013 Lakers


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs learned there lesson from the last time these 2 teams played where the Warriors were up by 25 in the 3rd and the Lakers shot 21 FT's in the 3rd and the game was close in the 4th so in this game, the refs were going to not wait till the Lakers were down by 20+... They started helping the Lakers from the start of this game to keep the Lakers in it till the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see the final minute where Dwight was setting a screen for Blake, Curry bumped into Howard, REFS called foul and Blake gets to take the FTs? #$%$?
> 
> Also 50 - 16 FTA?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Pretty blatant on who the NBA wants in the playoffs. That is unreal.


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs learned there lesson from the last time these 2 teams played where the Warriors were up by 25 in the 3rd and the Lakers shot 21 FT's in the 3rd and the game was close in the 4th so in this game, the refs were going to not wait till the Lakers were down by 20+... They started helping the Lakers from the start of this game to keep the Lakers in it till the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see the final minute where Dwight was setting a screen for Blake, Curry bumped into Howard, REFS called foul and Blake gets to take the FTs? #$%$?
> 
> Also 50 - 16 FTA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty blatant on who the NBA wants in the playoffs. That is unreal.
Click to expand...


Umm no! GS is a jump shooting team. The Lakers have guys that take it to the rim and draw fouls like Kobe, Howard, Gasol. If the refs wanted the Lakers to win they wouldn't have called 5 ticky tack fouls on Dwight Howard.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blatant on who the NBA wants in the playoffs. That is unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm no! GS is a jumpshooting team. The Lakers have guys that take it to the rim and draw fouls like Kobe, Howard, Gasol. If the refs wanted the Lakers to win they wouldn't have called 5 ticky tack fouls on Dwight Howard.
Click to expand...


Ticky tack my ass. Dwight is always hacking. 

And the apologists always give excuses as for why the big market teams happen to get more free throws. I could break it down; but the reality is only a truly superior team is going to get an overwhelming free throw advantage in most cases. And GS may be smaller, but they're quicker and can arguably draw more fouls. That's why that jump shooting BS doesn't fly with me. NBA knows what they're doing.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blatant on who the NBA wants in the playoffs. That is unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm no! GS is a jumpshooting team. The Lakers have guys that take it to the rim and draw fouls like Kobe, Howard, Gasol. If the refs wanted the Lakers to win they wouldn't have called 5 ticky tack fouls on Dwight Howard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ticky tack my ass. Dwight is always hacking.
> 
> And the apologists always give excuses as for why the big market teams happen to get more free throws. I could break it down; but the reality is only a truly superior team is going to get an overwhelming free throw advantage in most cases. And GS may be smaller, but they're quicker and can arguably draw more fouls. That's why that jump shooting BS doesn't fly with me. NBA knows what they're doing.
Click to expand...


How come the knicks average less ft attempts than their opponents?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> The Lakers have guys that take it to the rim and draw fouls like Kobe, Howard, Gasol.



Gasoft is lanky, slow and plays on the high post. Fouling him makes zero sense.

BTW, Mister Jump Shooting Team; that's precisely what Kobe is. He got 16 FTAs by himself.

Howard is the one guy who will naturally get 10 FTAs plus and that is partly b/c teams are especially eager to foul him around the rim.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers have guys that take it to the rim and draw fouls like Kobe, Howard, Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasoft is lanky, slow and plays on the high post. Fouling him makes zero sense.
> 
> BTW, Mister Jump Shooting Team; that's precisely what Kobe is. He got 16 FTAs by himself.
> 
> Howard is the one guy who will naturally get 10 FTAs plus and that is partly b/c teams are especially eager to foul him around the rim.
Click to expand...


The Lakers are 13th in the league in points in the paint, GS is 26th. Nuff said.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers have guys that take it to the rim and draw fouls like Kobe, Howard, Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasoft is lanky, slow and plays on the high post. Fouling him makes zero sense.
> 
> BTW, Mister Jump Shooting Team; that's precisely what Kobe is. He got 16 FTAs by himself.
> 
> Howard is the one guy who will naturally get 10 FTAs plus and that is partly b/c teams are especially eager to foul him around the rim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers are 13th in the league in points in the paint, GS is 26th. Nuff said.
Click to expand...


And you somehow think that a team like the Lakers with a mindset that they'll get the benefit of calls isn't going to be more aggressive? One hand washes the other dude. It's a perpetual cycle. I guarantee D-Wade would tend to stay the fuck out of the lane if he knew he wasn't going constantly be bailed out like clock work.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm no! GS is a jumpshooting team. The Lakers have guys that take it to the rim and draw fouls like Kobe, Howard, Gasol. If the refs wanted the Lakers to win they wouldn't have called 5 ticky tack fouls on Dwight Howard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticky tack my ass. Dwight is always hacking.
> 
> And the apologists always give excuses as for why the big market teams happen to get more free throws. I could break it down; but the reality is only a truly superior team is going to get an overwhelming free throw advantage in most cases. And GS may be smaller, but they're quicker and can arguably draw more fouls. That's why that jump shooting BS doesn't fly with me. NBA knows what they're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come the knicks average less ft attempts than their opponents?
Click to expand...


B/C as much as the league generally loves the Knicks; the league's bigger investment in the east is the Heat.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ticky tack my ass. Dwight is always hacking.
> 
> And the apologists always give excuses as for why the big market teams happen to get more free throws. I could break it down; but the reality is only a truly superior team is going to get an overwhelming free throw advantage in most cases. And GS may be smaller, but they're quicker and can arguably draw more fouls. That's why that jump shooting BS doesn't fly with me. NBA knows what they're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come the knicks average less ft attempts than their opponents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B/C as much as the league generally loves the Knicks; the league's bigger investment in the east is the Heat.
Click to expand...


Then how come they're only 12th in the league in FTA?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come the knicks average less ft attempts than their opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B/C as much as the league generally loves the Knicks; the league's bigger investment in the east is the Heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come they're only 12th in the league in FTA?
Click to expand...


That's pretty good when you consider that the Heat have no front line; don't ya think?


----------



## Rocko

Give it up eots.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> B/C as much as the league generally loves the Knicks; the league's bigger investment in the east is the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come they're only 12th in the league in FTA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty good when you consider that the Heat have no front line; don't ya think?
Click to expand...


How come the lakers are second in the league in fouls committed?


----------



## Rocko

One more thing - if stern loves the Lakers so much why did he prevent them from getting Chris Paul?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come they're only 12th in the league in FTA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good when you consider that the Heat have no front line; don't ya think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come the lakers are second in the league in fouls committed?
Click to expand...


Cos they're slow. 

It's not just about the numbers either. Timing of calls and what teams are allowed to get away with is another thing. The Lakers can get the same or even more fouls called on them. But if they're allowed to body the hell out of teams much more then that's pretty good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come they're only 12th in the league in FTA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good when you consider that the Heat have no front line; don't ya think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come the lakers are second in the league in fouls committed?
Click to expand...


Are you seriously arguing this stuff or are you playing devil's advocate? This is patently obvious stuff. I've came across more than enough Laker fans that have admitted it. Hell, Artest admitted that that's the reality.


----------



## Rocko

All the facts are contrary to your claims. The NBA is not rigged. Sure, superstars often get the benefit of the doubt on a lot of calls, and I don't condone or agree with that, but there is no league sponsored conspiracy to have any team win. 

Why did the league prevent the Lakers from getting Chris Paul?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good when you consider that the Heat have no front line; don't ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come the lakers are second in the league in fouls committed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you seriously arguing this stuff or are you playing devil's advocate? This is patently obvious stuff. I've came across more than enough Laker fans that have admitted it. Hell, *Artest admitted that that's the reality.*
Click to expand...


link?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come the lakers are second in the league in fouls committed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously arguing this stuff or are you playing devil's advocate? This is patently obvious stuff. I've came across more than enough Laker fans that have admitted it. Hell, *Artest admitted that that's the reality.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


Sorry. Didn't know we'd be having this convo. But I can tell you the context and if you wanna search for the article, you can.

It was back when Artest was in his first year with the Lakers and he had admitted to drinking alcohol at halftime. And when he had heard like the next day that stuff he said was making a buzz, he had figured that it was from his saying that the league had officiated and/or rigged the series from the previous year when his Rockets played the Lakers. And he said, like they always do. He had said he expected that to be the big to do and then he learned that it was people up in arms about the alcohol comment instead.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> All the facts are contrary to your claims. The NBA is not rigged. Sure, superstars often get the benefit of the doubt on a lot of calls, and I don't condone or agree with that, but there is no league sponsored conspiracy to have any team win.
> 
> Why did the league prevent the Lakers from getting Chris Paul?



1. The league was still trying to sell the Hornets and Paul for Odom wasn't going to help that.
2. Everyone and there dog in the media was talking about that trade being a sham. It would have reflected poorly upon the league and made it especially blatantly obvious that the league favors the Lakers when they're only going for blatantly obvious.

Seems like you've already asked this and had me answer this. Am I going to have to say the same thing 3 months from now or will you just be accepting my answer even if agree to disagree?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the facts are contrary to your claims. The NBA is not rigged. Sure, superstars often get the benefit of the doubt on a lot of calls, and I don't condone or agree with that, but there is no league sponsored conspiracy to have any team win.
> 
> Why did the league prevent the Lakers from getting Chris Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The league was still trying to sell the Hornets and Paul for Odom wasn't going to help that.
> 2. Everyone and there dog in the media was talking about that trade being a sham. It would have reflected poorly upon the league and made it especially blatantly obvious that the league favors the Lakers when they're only going for blatantly obvious.
> 
> Seems like you've already asked this and had me answer this. Am I going to have to say the same thing 3 months from now or will you just be accepting my answer even if agree to disagree?
Click to expand...


Fair enough. I agree with number 1, although they were getting more than just Odom. To me that's more proof against the theory that Stern will cheat the rest of the teams in favor of the Lakers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the facts are contrary to your claims. The NBA is not rigged. Sure, superstars often get the benefit of the doubt on a lot of calls, and I don't condone or agree with that, but there is no league sponsored conspiracy to have any team win.
> 
> Why did the league prevent the Lakers from getting Chris Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The league was still trying to sell the Hornets and Paul for Odom wasn't going to help that.
> 2. Everyone and there dog in the media was talking about that trade being a sham. It would have reflected poorly upon the league and made it especially blatantly obvious that the league favors the Lakers when they're only going for blatantly obvious.
> 
> Seems like you've already asked this and had me answer this. Am I going to have to say the same thing 3 months from now or will you just be accepting my answer even if agree to disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I agree with number 1, although they were getting more than just Odom. To me that's more proof against the theory that Stern will cheat the rest of the teams in favor of the Lakers.
Click to expand...


You realize that the saying, 'follow the money' is not just a saying?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The league was still trying to sell the Hornets and Paul for Odom wasn't going to help that.
> 2. Everyone and there dog in the media was talking about that trade being a sham. It would have reflected poorly upon the league and made it especially blatantly obvious that the league favors the Lakers when they're only going for blatantly obvious.
> 
> Seems like you've already asked this and had me answer this. Am I going to have to say the same thing 3 months from now or will you just be accepting my answer even if agree to disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I agree with number 1, although they were getting more than just Odom. To me that's more proof against the theory that Stern will cheat the rest of the teams in favor of the Lakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize that the saying, 'follow the money' is not just a saying?
Click to expand...


The one thing the league can't afford to do is compromise the integrity of the league. The stakes are already too high. Does Stern want a Knicks Lakers finals? Sure he does, but he's smart enough to know he has no control over that. Look at what baseball went through after the black sox scandal.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I agree with number 1, although they were getting more than just Odom. To me that's more proof against the theory that Stern will cheat the rest of the teams in favor of the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that the saying, 'follow the money' is not just a saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one thing the league can't afford to do is compromise the integrity of the league. The stakes are already too high. Does Stern want a Knicks Lakers finals? Sure he does, but he's smart enough to know he has no control over that. Look at what baseball went through after the black sox scandal.
Click to expand...


That's cute. But the league has only superficial integrity and they can do that b/c their average fan is a dumb ass. They get away with shit for the same reason politicians get away with shit. Their average constituent is a dumb ass.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers -  91
Spurs   - 86​

(1 win away from playoffs)​

*Anybody wanna bet me for the Rockets game on Wednesday?*​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Lakers -  91
> Spurs   - 86​
> 
> (1 win away from playoffs)​
> 
> *Anybody wanna bet me for the Rockets game on Wednesday?*​



The Spurs should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs learned there lesson from the last time these 2 teams played where the Warriors were up by 25 in the 3rd and the Lakers shot 21 FT's in the 3rd and the game was close in the 4th so in this game, the refs were going to not wait till the Lakers were down by 20+... They started helping the Lakers from the start of this game to keep the Lakers in it till the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see the final minute where Dwight was setting a screen for Blake, Curry bumped into Howard, REFS called foul and Blake gets to take the FTs? #$%$?
> 
> Also 50 - 16 FTA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty blatant on who the NBA wants in the playoffs. That is unreal.
Click to expand...


Its not really a surprise, the Lakers won the 2010 championship on the free throw line in Game 7.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the new era begins a couple of years early.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If a mod happens to be passing by,
> could you please close this thread?*​*(I don't feel like talking Lakers anymore)*​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sick right now....Sad night to be sure.
Click to expand...


I know the feeling, I felt the same way when Rondo went down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> One more thing - if stern loves the Lakers so much why did he prevent them from getting Chris Paul?



That Chris Paul trade would have made them weaker.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I know the feeling, I felt the same way when Rondo went down.


Are you actually comparing Rondo to Kobe?

Was Rondo having the season Kobe was?

And Rondo's injury was a knee, not an achillies.  Something almost impossible to comeback from.  Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, I felt the same way when Rondo went down.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually comparing Rondo to Kobe?
> 
> Was Rondo having the season Kobe was?
> 
> And Rondo's injury was a knee, not an achillies.  Something almost impossible to comeback from.  Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.
Click to expand...


I'd give the season edge to Kobe. But to pretend there's no comparison is pretty silly.

Bird came back from two torn achilles and averaged 24-10-8 at age 34 btw. Dude was amazing. Barkley on the other hand, blew his achilles at age 35 and that was all she wrote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.



Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.


----------



## Wicked Jester

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
Click to expand...

^^^This, is just too damn funny!


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.


Yeah, right.  I guess he was over-rated when he went into Boston Garden and scored 61 points on Bill Russell and his Celtics in a Finals game.


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  I guess he was over-rated when he went into Boston Garden and scored 61 points on Bill Russell and his Celtics in a Finals game.
Click to expand...

That's exactly why he considers him over-rated.

Laker haters are funny, to be sure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Over-rated doesn't mean bad. Baylor would possibly still make my top ten SFs of all-time. But he shot 43 percent and he was anything but clutch during his career.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Over-rated doesn't mean bad. Baylor would possibly still make my top ten SFs of all-time. But he shot 43 percent and he was anything but clutch during his career.


He was one of the most dominant players ever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over-rated doesn't mean bad. Baylor would possibly still make my top ten SFs of all-time. But he shot 43 percent and he was anything but clutch during his career.
> 
> 
> 
> He was one of the most dominant players ever.
Click to expand...


If you started a team with 12 players would he make your team?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over-rated doesn't mean bad. Baylor would possibly still make my top ten SFs of all-time. But he shot 43 percent and he was anything but clutch during his career.
> 
> 
> 
> He was one of the most dominant players ever.
Click to expand...


Again, he shot 43 percent. Russell only shot 44 percent, but he wasn't throwing up so many bricks and he did the little things to constantly win. Despite that, it wouldn't bother me if someone made a case that he was over-rated. Baylor is definitely over-rated in my mind. He's like a step above a Jalen Rose, probably.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, I felt the same way when Rondo went down.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually comparing Rondo to Kobe?
> 
> Was Rondo having the season Kobe was?
> 
> And Rondo's injury was a knee, not an achillies.  Something almost impossible to comeback from.  Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ calm the fuck down, I was just saying both teams lost their star player for the season.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
Click to expand...


How old are you? You do realize there's hardly any tape on Chamberlain, Robertson, and Baylor, right?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you? You do realize there's hardly any tape on Chamberlain, Robertson, and Baylor, right?
Click to expand...

Thing is, all of them could step in, in todays game, and still dominate.....Particularly Chamberlain, who with todays training methods, would probably put on 20-30 lbs of more muscle, and absolutely tear it up.

And, if you notice, most of the players on his "over-rated" list, were/are Celtic killers.

It's the same as if I came out and stated Larry Bird or Clyde "The Glide" were over-rated, because they played so well against the Lakers, and any other team they faced.

Like I said, Laker haters are funny.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wilt Chamberlain would average 50 PPG against todays big men.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you? You do realize there's hardly any tape on Chamberlain, Robertson, and Baylor, right?
Click to expand...


Really?


----------



## Wicked Jester

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, I felt the same way when Rondo went down.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually comparing Rondo to Kobe?
> 
> Was Rondo having the season Kobe was?
> 
> And Rondo's injury was a knee, not an achillies.  Something almost impossible to comeback from.  Elgin Baylor did it, but was never the same after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd give the season edge to Kobe. But to pretend there's no comparison is pretty silly.
> 
> Bird came back from two torn achilles and averaged 24-10-8 at age 34 btw. Dude was amazing. Barkley on the other hand, blew his achilles at age 35 and that was all she wrote.
Click to expand...

One reason Barkley couldn't come back, was he was never known for being in the greatest shape....The exact opposite of Kobe, if ya' will.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Wilt Chamberlain would average 50 PPG against todays big men.


Along with 15-20 boards per game....The man was that good.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You do realize there's hardly any tape on Chamberlain, Robertson, and Baylor, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

I think he means by todays standards, where every dribble of any particular player, throughout their entire career can be found on Youtube.


----------



## High_Gravity

Very true, theres not alot of good big men in todays game though. Rik Smits would be a top 5 center if he played today. Guys like Joakin Noah and Omar Asik who are starting now would be riding the bench in the 90s and maybe get 10, 15 minutes a game.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Very true, theres not alot of good big men in todays game though. Rik Smits would be a top 5 center if he played today. Guys like Joakin Noah and Omar Asik who are starting now would be riding the bench in the 90s and maybe get 10, 15 minutes a game.


And that's what frustrates me about Howard....A dude that big, with that body, with his obvious skills, should be dominating every damn game.....But now, with Kobe out, we'll see what he's truly made of.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, theres not alot of good big men in todays game though. Rik Smits would be a top 5 center if he played today. Guys like Joakin Noah and Omar Asik who are starting now would be riding the bench in the 90s and maybe get 10, 15 minutes a game.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what frustrates me about Howard....A dude that big, with that body, with his obvious skills, should be dominating every damn game.....But now, with Kobe out, we'll see what he's truly made of.
Click to expand...


Shaq is right, Howard needs to average at least 28 points and 10 rebounds a game. The only person stopping him is himself.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You do realize there's hardly any tape on Chamberlain, Robertson, and Baylor, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


What's so confusing? Have you ever watched a game where those guys played? I've seen one Chamberlain game (Game 7 of the 1973 finals).


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You do realize there's hardly any tape on Chamberlain, Robertson, and Baylor, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's so confusing? Have you ever watched a game where those guys played? I've seen one Chamberlain game (Game 7 of the 1973 finals).
Click to expand...


I haven't but I assume there must be tapes of those guys when they played in their primes.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's so confusing? Have you ever watched a game where those guys played? I've seen one Chamberlain game (Game 7 of the 1973 finals).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't but I assume there must be tapes of those guys when they played in their primes.
Click to expand...


Game footage of the 60's and early 70's is pretty rare. Footage of games in their entirety is almost impossible to find. Unless you grew up watching the NBA in that era, all you have is stats and limited amount of highlights to be able to judge players like that. Don't believe me, try finding some games from that era on DVD.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wicked Jester said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. As an aside though; Baylor is possibly most over-rated player in NBA history after Jordan, Wade, Chamberlain, and Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You do realize there's hardly any tape on Chamberlain, Robertson, and Baylor, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, all of them could step in, in todays game, and still dominate.....Particularly Chamberlain, who with todays training methods, would probably put on 20-30 lbs of more muscle, and absolutely tear it up.
> 
> And, if you notice, most of the players on his "over-rated" list, were/are Celtic killers.
> 
> It's the same as if I came out and stated Larry Bird or Clyde "The Glide" were over-rated, because they played so well against the Lakers, and any other team they faced.
> 
> Like I said, Laker haters are funny.
Click to expand...


None of those guys are Celtic killers. In fact, the Celts pretty much rolled all of them. Probably  the closest thing I know to a Celtic Killer would be David Stern, 90's Celtic Management and then Worthy in that order. 

And I don't think Wothy's over-rated. I think he deserved his designation as a top 50 player, but people don't seem to over-hype him either.

And there's actually plenty of footage of old games online.

Robertson and Baylor were allowed to ball hog to the detriment of their teams and there numbers are inflated in some years. 

Baylor got a lot of boards against undersize slower competition in an era in which rebounds were up. If he played today and shot the way he did, he might be 22-6 and get some all-star games. But nobody would be stating that he was dominating the league.

Robertson was actually a specimen and would likely be a top 5 PG in any era. But when you consider a lot of people consider him the greatest player of all-time and I don't buy that at all; then yes he is very over-rated.

Chamberlain would be an all-star in any era. He would be a 25-10 guy. He's no better than say a a Patrick Ewing and I'd take Olajuwon over him.


----------



## High_Gravity

I would consider Danny Ainge a Celtic killer for the Perkins trade, letting go of Tony Allen and other key pieces and designing this current team that is lacking so many pieces, including size. Joey Crawford is a Celtics killer as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS

Lakers have to try to get into the playoffs on the final day.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Over-rated my ass!​*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUBiSbD2HbE]The Greatness of Elgin Baylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Memphis - 73
Utah - 56 

8:36 to go in the 4th.​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> *Over-rated my ass!​*
> 
> The Greatness of Elgin Baylor - YouTube



Mmm. A lot of media and Laker fans put him top 20 all-time. For me, that's over-rated. And I think many fans in general have bought the hype and that's why he's currently 36 ahead of forwards like Dominique Wilkins, Chris Webber, Dirk Nowitzky, Paul Pierce, James Worthy, (Tracy McGrady), Adrian Dantley, Carmelo Anthony.

The over-raters point to Baylor's 13.5 rebound average. Frankly, there were just more bricks and rebounds were up back then. Chamberlain was at 22.9 and Russell was at 22.5.


----------



## Wicked Jester

We're in!.....I'm proud of 'em!

Now lets see what happens in this OT.....Spurs with a win, or Thunder with a loss.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over-rated my ass!​*
> 
> The Greatness of Elgin Baylor - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm. A lot of media and Laker fans put him top 20 all-time. For me, that's over-rated. And I think many fans in general have bought the hype and that's why he's currently 36 ahead of forwards like Dominique Wilkins, Chris Webber, Dirk Nowitzky, Paul Pierce, James Worthy, (Tracy McGrady), Adrian Dantley, Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> The over-raters point to Baylor's 13.5 rebound average. Frankly, there were just more bricks and rebounds were up back then. Chamberlain was at 22.9 and Russell was at 22.5.
Click to expand...

I suppose his 27 points a game for a career didn't matter?

BTW, you didn't hear Auerbach saying in the video Baylor was one of the top 3 forwards of all-time?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over-rated my ass!​*
> 
> The Greatness of Elgin Baylor - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm. A lot of media and Laker fans put him top 20 all-time. For me, that's over-rated. And I think many fans in general have bought the hype and that's why he's currently 36 ahead of forwards like Dominique Wilkins, Chris Webber, Dirk Nowitzky, Paul Pierce, James Worthy, (Tracy McGrady), Adrian Dantley, Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> The over-raters point to Baylor's 13.5 rebound average. Frankly, there were just more bricks and rebounds were up back then. Chamberlain was at 22.9 and Russell was at 22.5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose his 27 points a game for a career didn't matter?
> 
> BTW, you didn't hear Auerbach saying in the video Baylor was one of the top 3 forwards of all-time?
Click to expand...


Yes, I did. He cited Bird, Baylor, and Barry. It made me laugh that they're all three B's.

As to the stats: Frankly, if I went solely by face value stats I could argue that DeMarcus Cousins how good DeMarcus Cousins 19, 10 is one of the top ten players in the NBA right now. Frankly, I wouldn't even want him on my team though. I consider him a negative value. On that note, I don't believe that Baylor had a great effect on team chemistry either.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yes, I did. He cited Bird, Baylor, and Barry. It made me laugh that they're all three B's.
> 
> As to the stats: Frankly, if I went solely by face value stats I could argue that DeMarcus Cousins how good DeMarcus Cousins 19, 10 is one of the top ten players in the NBA right now. Frankly, I wouldn't even want him on my team though. I consider him a negative value. On that note, I don't believe that Baylor had a great effect on team chemistry either.


I remember Rick Barry.  He was a freak from the outside!  He was a better pure shooter than Bird and the absolute best free throw shooter in NBA history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did. He cited Bird, Baylor, and Barry. It made me laugh that they're all three B's.
> 
> As to the stats: Frankly, if I went solely by face value stats I could argue that DeMarcus Cousins how good DeMarcus Cousins 19, 10 is one of the top ten players in the NBA right now. Frankly, I wouldn't even want him on my team though. I consider him a negative value. On that note, I don't believe that Baylor had a great effect on team chemistry either.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Rick Barry.  He was a freak from the outside!  He was a better pure shooter than Bird and the absolute best free throw shooter in NBA history.
Click to expand...


Yea. I remember when Bird hit those 71 in a row and we were all sure he'd break Calvin Murphy's 78 straight FT's and then he clanked one. I think he made another 20 or 25 in a row after that but it didn't matter. Bird only shot .886 but he did that while playing heavy minutes and while coming into his career with the severed finger; so the first five years he wasn't there yet. His first couple years, he actually shot from about a foot behind the line because he hadn't readjusted yet and he had lost some of his finesse. But Bird did shoot roughly 92 percent from the line for his final six years. He looked automatic by then. I was always surprised when he missed. I think he missed when he daydreamed or something 

West, Barry, Bird - these great shooters. I wish they had played in HD. I don't think the camera caught all the magic.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea. I remember when Bird hit those 71 in a row and we were all sure he'd break Calvin Murphy's 78 straight FT's and then he clanked one. I think he made another 20 or 25 in a row after that but it didn't matter. Bird only shot .886 but he did that while playing heavy minutes and while coming into his career with the severed finger; so the first five years he wasn't there yet. His first couple years, he actually shot from about a foot behind the line because he hadn't readjusted yet and he had lost some of his finesse. But Bird did shoot roughly 92 percent from the line for his final six years. He looked automatic by then. I was always surprised when he missed. I think he missed when he daydreamed or something
> 
> West, Barry, Bird - these great shooters. I wish they had played in HD. I don't think the camera caught all the magic.


Barry was .91% from the line for his entire career.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. I remember when Bird hit those 71 in a row and we were all sure he'd break Calvin Murphy's 78 straight FT's and then he clanked one. I think he made another 20 or 25 in a row after that but it didn't matter. Bird only shot .886 but he did that while playing heavy minutes and while coming into his career with the severed finger; so the first five years he wasn't there yet. His first couple years, he actually shot from about a foot behind the line because he hadn't readjusted yet and he had lost some of his finesse. But Bird did shoot roughly 92 percent from the line for his final six years. He looked automatic by then. I was always surprised when he missed. I think he missed when he daydreamed or something
> 
> West, Barry, Bird - these great shooters. I wish they had played in HD. I don't think the camera caught all the magic.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry was .91% from the line for his entire career.
Click to expand...


It might have been different if he severed his finger 90 degrees before his career started too. But there's no doubting Barry's touch. He would do running two handed underhand shots from like 17 feet away on top of his great regular stroke.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It might have been different if he severed his finger 90 degrees before his career started too. But there's no doubting Barry's touch. He would do running two handed underhand shots from like 17 feet away on top of his great regular stroke.


The only thing better than Barry's shot, was his mouth.

He is one opinionated fucker!


----------



## Wicked Jester

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been different if he severed his finger 90 degrees before his career started too. But there's no doubting Barry's touch. He would do running two handed underhand shots from like 17 feet away on top of his great regular stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing better than Barry's shot, was his mouth.
> 
> He is one opinionated fucker!
Click to expand...

LMAO!....True that....He definitely spoke what was on his mind, and pissed a hell of a lot of people off while doing so.

Yep, he's one of the greatest pure shooters, ever.

One word for Rick Barry,....DEADLY!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wicked Jester said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been different if he severed his finger 90 degrees before his career started too. But there's no doubting Barry's touch. He would do running two handed underhand shots from like 17 feet away on top of his great regular stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing better than Barry's shot, was his mouth.
> 
> He is one opinionated fucker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!....True that....He definitely spoke what was on his mind, and pissed a hell of a lot of people off while doing so.
> 
> Yep, he's one of the greatest pure shooters, ever.
> 
> One word for Rick Barry,....DEADLY!
Click to expand...


He's a straight talker. The media can't handle people like that. So, they demonize them.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> He's a straight talker. The media can't handle people like that. So, they demonize them.


I can relate to that with all the demonization I go through_*.........waah!*_

Alright, so that's a lie!  I actually enjoy it!  I've said many times,_ "arguments are my Disneyland!"_


----------



## Billo_Really

Can anyone name a team that has had more injuries to prime players than the Lakers?


----------



## Papageorgio

Excuse machine is winding up for the Lakers...injuries as an excuse? 
Too bad laker fans but all teams get injuries, that's part of the game.

Get over yourselves! 

You sucked before and you still suck!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> Can anyone name a team that has had more injuries to prime players than the Lakers?



What prime players were injured?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> What prime players were injured?


All of them!


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Excuse machine is winding up for the Lakers...injuries as an excuse?
> Too bad laker fans but all teams get injuries, that's part of the game.
> 
> Get over yourselves!
> 
> You sucked before and you still suck!


Yeah, but what do you really think?


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse machine is winding up for the Lakers...injuries as an excuse?
> Too bad laker fans but all teams get injuries, that's part of the game.
> 
> Get over yourselves!
> 
> You sucked before and you still suck!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what do you really think?
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What prime players were injured?
> 
> 
> 
> All of them!
Click to expand...


So, nobody.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> So, nobody.


You know what, fuck you!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, fuck you!
Click to expand...


You said prime. Who's in their prime that is hurt? Now if you said premier or top player then that might be different.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakers went down in flames, what's next? The drama continues!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dwight Howard is currently my favorite Laker of all-time.


----------



## GWV5903

Jerry Buss was a class act, classy owner...

But Kobe is anything but, and they never jelled this year, I thought they would, but it never happened...

Joe "Jellybean" Bryant's boy is done, get rid of him now...


----------



## GWV5903

Laker's SUCKED ALL YEAR LONG, must be hard on Loinboy...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Lakers went down in flames, what's next? The drama continues!



I only wish that Kobe and Nash were both in the line-up for that sweep. They might have made a game close; but this was inevitable.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dwight Howard couldn't even win 1 game against the Spurs? sheesh, is he really worth max money?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Dwight Howard couldn't even win 1 game against the Spurs? sheesh, is he really worth max money?



For some teams who just need a 'star' for ticket sales, he would be. But if the Lakers want rings, then no. I'd let him walk. I believe Lakers management has a different view.


----------



## EPark

Yea Lakers missing the nail with putting Dwight at the center of their franchise now.


----------



## Papageorgio

It seems to be Chris Paul and Howard are looking to play together, in one NBA city.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> It seems to be Chris Paul and Howard are looking to play together, in one NBA city.



Based on?


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be Chris Paul and Howard are looking to play together, in one NBA city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on?
Click to expand...


ESPN reported that Chris Paul and Dwight Howard have had meetings in which the two players are wanting to go to the same team this off season.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be Chris Paul and Howard are looking to play together, in one NBA city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ESPN reported that Chris Paul and Dwight Howard have had meetings in which the two players are wanting to go to the same team this off season.
Click to expand...


The Clippers just signed Doc Rivers from the Celtics and are probably going to add Kevin Garnett and Paul Pierce as well, if I were Paul I would rather play with those guys than Dwight Howard.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Garnett deal could be dead according to ESPN because the league will look at the deal as part of the Rivers deal. 

Rivers was signed specifically to keep Paul, it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> The Garnett deal could be dead according to ESPN because the league will look at the deal as part of the Rivers deal.
> 
> Rivers was signed specifically to keep Paul, it will be interesting to see how this plays out.



Oh wow, I think they may need a little more to keep Paul happy, I expect to Clippers to pick up another guy or 2, from Boston or somewhere else.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dwight Howard might be what Paul wants and that may not be in Los Angeles. 

I do know that both Paul and Howard think highly of Rivers, whether that is enough to keep Paul... With Kidd in Brooklyn, could Paul and Howard look to them? 

I'm just thinking it through.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> Dwight Howard might be what Paul wants and that may not be in Los Angeles.
> 
> I do know that both Paul and Howard think highly of Rivers, whether that is enough to keep Paul... With Kidd in Brooklyn, could Paul and Howard look to them?
> 
> I'm just thinking it through.



Does Paul think that highly of Howard? if Paul wants to win and the Clippers have Doc, Pierce and KG on top of Blake Griffin, he should just stay there. They may even get to keep Deandre Jordan and just get Garnett for draft picks, Ainge is having a power sale and everythings 90% off apparently. 

I don't know about Brooklyn, they have given Deron Williams and Joe Johnson big money contracts plus Brook Lopez got paid, they don't have the room for Paul or Howard right now.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard might be what Paul wants and that may not be in Los Angeles.
> 
> I do know that both Paul and Howard think highly of Rivers, whether that is enough to keep Paul... With Kidd in Brooklyn, could Paul and Howard look to them?
> 
> I'm just thinking it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Paul think that highly of Howard? if Paul wants to win and the Clippers have Doc, Pierce and KG on top of Blake Griffin, he should just stay there. They may even get to keep Deandre Jordan and just get Garnett for draft picks, Ainge is having a power sale and everythings 90% off apparently.
> 
> I don't know about Brooklyn, they have given Deron Williams and Joe Johnson big money contracts plus Brook Lopez got paid, they don't have the room for Paul or Howard right now.
Click to expand...


There seems to be a connection, we know Howard isn't happy with Kobe. Getting Pierce or KG is not a given, it has a lot to do with Stern and his views.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard might be what Paul wants and that may not be in Los Angeles.
> 
> I do know that both Paul and Howard think highly of Rivers, whether that is enough to keep Paul... With Kidd in Brooklyn, could Paul and Howard look to them?
> 
> I'm just thinking it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Paul think that highly of Howard? if Paul wants to win and the Clippers have Doc, Pierce and KG on top of Blake Griffin, he should just stay there. They may even get to keep Deandre Jordan and just get Garnett for draft picks, Ainge is having a power sale and everythings 90% off apparently.
> 
> I don't know about Brooklyn, they have given Deron Williams and Joe Johnson big money contracts plus Brook Lopez got paid, they don't have the room for Paul or Howard right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There seems to be a connection, we know Howard isn't happy with Kobe.* Getting Pierce or KG is not a given, it has a lot to do with Stern and his views*.
Click to expand...


Thats very, very true. KG will not waive the no trade clause unless he can follow Doc to LA, thats what he said last week at least. If theres trouble with that KG will just retire, I don't think hes interested in going through a rebuilding again. Pierce can be bought out and just sign with LA but like you said Stern probably won't allow it, but of course if KG, Doc and Pierce wanted to go to Miami that would be fine.


----------



## kiwiman127

KG & Pierce to the Nets!  No one saw that one coming!  And it happened days ago and no one posted it.


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> KG & Pierce to the Nets!  No one saw that one coming!  And it happened days ago and no one posted it.


Their not there yet.  

The league office still needs to approve it.


----------



## High_Gravity

What the fuck is Sterns problem blocking trades? isn't he supposed to be retired anyways?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Howard won't resign with the Lakers. Book it.


----------



## GWV5903

No coach...

No center...

No leader...

Must suck to be a Lakers fan right now...


----------



## Billo_Really

GWV5903 said:


> No coach...
> 
> No center...
> 
> No leader...
> 
> Must suck to be a Lakers fan right now...


In 2015, the Lakers starting point guard with be Russell Westbrook and their starting power forward will be Kevin Love.

With maybe Lebron at the 3.


----------



## Billo_Really

I don't think you bitches realize the potential of Laker power?


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> I don't think you bitches realize the potential of Laker power?



What do you mean?


----------



## kiwiman127

High_Gravity said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you bitches realize the potential of Laker power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...


He's saying, the Lakers will be in a good position financially and it coincides with both Love and Westbrook's contract status (Love option year, he can opt out of his contract, I think Westbrook has one year left). And Lakerland is the most desired destination in the NBA for NBA players.


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> He's saying, the Lakers will be in a good position financially and it coincides with both Love and Westbrook's contract status (Love option year, he can opt out of his contract, I think Westbrook has one year left). And Lakerland is the most desired destination in the NBA for NBA players.


That's pretty good!  You know your shit!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying, the Lakers will be in a good position financially and it coincides with both Love and Westbrook's contract status (Love option year, he can opt out of his contract, I think Westbrook has one year left). And Lakerland is the most desired destination in the NBA for NBA players.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good!  You know your shit!
Click to expand...


Ya'll are forgetting the Kobe factor. Dwight Howard proved that the Lakers will never win another championship with him in town. He's unwilling to put his ego aside and the stars don't want to come to town an play second fiddle to an aging superstar. 

And if Westbrook isn't winning champions with a prime Durant, he won't be winning them with an old Bryant.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ya'll are forgetting the Kobe factor. Dwight Howard proved that the Lakers will never win another championship with him in town. He's unwilling to put his ego aside and the stars don't want to come to town an play second fiddle to an aging superstar.
> 
> And if Westbrook isn't winning champions with a prime Durant, he won't be winning them with an old Bryant.


He wants to come back to LA and hook up with his UCLA buddy, Kevin Love.  And when you throw in Lebron at the 3, we got another dynasty in the making.

All we gotta do, is win two.  Then Beantown is second fiddle.


----------



## kiwiman127

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying, the Lakers will be in a good position financially and it coincides with both Love and Westbrook's contract status (Love option year, he can opt out of his contract, I think Westbrook has one year left). And Lakerland is the most desired destination in the NBA for NBA players.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good!  You know your shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya'll are forgetting the Kobe factor. Dwight Howard proved that the Lakers will never win another championship with him in town. He's unwilling to put his ego aside and the stars don't want to come to town an play second fiddle to an aging superstar.
> 
> And if Westbrook isn't winning champions with a prime Durant, he won't be winning them with an old Bryant.
Click to expand...


Kobe will probably not be in the league when the 2015-2016 season begins.  He has repeatedly said in so many words, that he'll retire rather than extending his career as a hobbled player. He's been injured a lot in the last couple seasons and those injuries are repeating themselves.  It's tough to recover from the same repeated injuries, especially after all the wear and tear that Kobe's body has taken during his long career.


----------



## Papageorgio

kiwiman127 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good!  You know your shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll are forgetting the Kobe factor. Dwight Howard proved that the Lakers will never win another championship with him in town. He's unwilling to put his ego aside and the stars don't want to come to town an play second fiddle to an aging superstar.
> 
> And if Westbrook isn't winning champions with a prime Durant, he won't be winning them with an old Bryant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe will probably not be in the league when the 2015-2016 season begins.  He has repeatedly said in so many words, that he'll retire rather than extending his career as a hobbled player. He's been injured a lot in the last couple seasons and those injuries are repeating themselves.  It's tough to recover from the same repeated injuries, especially after all the wear and tear that Kobe's body has taken during his long career.
Click to expand...


He will keep going for years, his ego will not let him retire.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

kiwiman127 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good!  You know your shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll are forgetting the Kobe factor. Dwight Howard proved that the Lakers will never win another championship with him in town. He's unwilling to put his ego aside and the stars don't want to come to town an play second fiddle to an aging superstar.
> 
> And if Westbrook isn't winning champions with a prime Durant, he won't be winning them with an old Bryant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe will probably not be in the league when the 2015-2016 season begins.  He has repeatedly said in so many words, that he'll retire rather than extending his career as a hobbled player. He's been injured a lot in the last couple seasons and those injuries are repeating themselves.  It's tough to recover from the same repeated injuries, especially after all the wear and tear that Kobe's body has taken during his long career.
Click to expand...


I expect Kobe to play for as long as he's averaging 20 or more or in pursuit of the all-time points record; because that's the type of guy he is.


----------



## Billo_Really

*We got a bench!

(and they're fast)*​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> *We got a bench!
> 
> (and they're fast)*​



How many games under .500 do the Lakers need to be before you get real and stop talking them up?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How many games under .500 do the Lakers need to be before you get real and stop talking them up?


Since they're undefeated, I think your statement is a little premature.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many games under .500 do the Lakers need to be before you get real and stop talking them up?
> 
> 
> 
> Since they're undefeated, I think your statement is a little premature.
Click to expand...


Too scared to throw out a number?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Too scared to throw out a number?


I'm not a number, I am a human being.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too scared to throw out a number?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a number, I am a human being.
Click to expand...


I guess that's sort of my point. You're a flawed human who is going to half-mindedly brag about the Lakers given the slightest bit of good news.


----------



## Papageorgio

1-0 big fricken deal, without the ring at the end of the season, no one other than hardcore Faker fans will know anything about this team.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I guess that's sort of my point. You're a flawed human who is going to half-mindedly brag about the Lakers given the slightest bit of good news.


I disagree.

That was a *full*-minded brag.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> 1-0 big fricken deal, without the ring at the end of the season, no one other than hardcore Faker fans will know anything about this team.


I'm sorry, did you say something?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's sort of my point. You're a flawed human who is going to half-mindedly brag about the Lakers given the slightest bit of good news.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> That was a *full*-minded brag.
Click to expand...




I'll give you that. We'll see how sharp your whits are soon enough though.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'll give you that. We'll see how sharp your whits are soon enough though.


It's_* "whip Warrior ass" *_night, in these parts.

We're going 2-0!


----------



## Billo_Really

Well, we got our ass kicked in just about every way a team could get its ass kicked.

But hey, at least we're playing .500 ball.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> Well, we got our ass kicked in just about every way a team could get its ass kicked.
> 
> But hey, at least we're playing .500 ball.



This goes back to my earlier point. Kobe or no Kobe I expect the Lakers to take a good amount of ass kickings and fall well below .500. Don't worry though. The NBA can always rig ya a number one overall pick in the lottery.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you that. We'll see how sharp your whits are soon enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's_* "whip Warrior ass" *_night, in these parts.
> 
> We're going 2-0!
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, did you say anything asswipe?


----------



## High_Gravity

The Lakers are a huge joke son. Dwight Howard is back to playing like an All Star too, they are going to regret chasing him out of town.


----------



## kiwiman127

Billo_Really said:


> *We got a bench!
> 
> (and they're fast)*​



The Lakers have Wes Johnson!  Why?


----------



## Billo_Really

The Clippers really stuck it to the Warriors last night.

I loved it, when they started throwing down!


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> The Lakers are a huge joke son. Dwight Howard is back to playing like an All Star too, they are going to regret chasing him out of town.



Tough for anyone with talent to play with Kobe.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers are a huge joke son. Dwight Howard is back to playing like an All Star too, they are going to regret chasing him out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough for anyone with talent to play with Kobe.
Click to expand...


Even if they don't have talent....


----------



## Billo_Really

Owoooooooo!​
*Hey, Doc Howard!

Hey, Doc Howard!

Eat shit, you big-eared freak!

Lakers over Houston*​
Owoooooooo!​


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> The Lakers are a huge joke son. Dwight Howard is back to playing like an All Star too, they are going to regret chasing him out of town.


Well, we just kicked his ass!


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers are a huge joke son. Dwight Howard is back to playing like an All Star too, they are going to regret chasing him out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we just kicked his ass!
Click to expand...


Dwight Howard is a massive joke.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dwight Howard is a massive joke.


How does this reflect on McHale and Akeem?


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard is a massive joke.
> 
> 
> 
> How does this reflect on McHale and Akeem?
Click to expand...


What do you mean? this doesn't reflect on them at all, sometimes you can get taught by the best and still suck ass at your job.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> What do you mean? this doesn't reflect on them at all, sometimes you can get taught by the best and still suck ass at your job.


Yeah it does!  

I means they can't teach worth a shit.


Teach this, mother-fucker!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.

*1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*

McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks


----------



## kiwiman127

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks



That! ^


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks



That was a great series.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great series.
Click to expand...

That series never would've happened if it wasn't for a bullshit shot by Ralph Samson!


----------



## GWV5903

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That series never would've happened if it wasn't for a bullshit shot by Ralph Samson!
Click to expand...


That game was in the Forum, on the road, the Rockets had some of the best talent in the league, but they lacked the experience...

I loved every minute of it...

Couldn't stand the Lakers or the Celtics back then...


----------



## GWV5903

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks



Hakeem, McHale, Malone had heart and talent...

Howard has talent, he hasn't backed it up with the heart so far, chances are it's not there, hope I am wrong...


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That series never would've happened if it wasn't for a bullshit shot by Ralph Samson!
Click to expand...


If a series comes down to one shot, then...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GWV5903 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hakeem, McHale, Malone had heart and talent...
> 
> Howard has talent, he hasn't backed it up with the heart so far, chances are it's not there, hope I am wrong...
Click to expand...


Howard has athleticism. Talent; not so much. That's his problem; that and the fact that he's an immature twat. But immature twats can still win; look at Kobe. So, it's more the talent thing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That series never would've happened if it wasn't for a bullshit shot by Ralph Samson!
Click to expand...


The Rockets beat the Lakers with Olajuwon ejected from the game. And that was with the game tied. Even if Sampson missed it; they could have still won it in double OT. Also, the Rockets would have won Game 6 at home anyhow. They were a better, deeper team at that point. 

The Lakers were built for the regular season and get home court in the playoffs. The one time they were finally challenged in the weak west, they crumbled like a stack of twigs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olajuwon and McHale are thee two best low post players in the history of the NBA. If Howard can't learn from them, he's hopeless.
> 
> *1986 NBA FINALS GAME 5*
> 
> McHale - 33 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Asts, 2 Blks
> Olajuwon - 32 Pts, 14 Rebs, 3 Asts, 8 Blks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That series never would've happened if it wasn't for a bullshit shot by Ralph Samson!
Click to expand...


The Rockets beat the Lakers with Olajuwon ejected from the game. And that was with the game tied. Even if Sampson missed it; they could have still won it in double OT. Also, the Rockets would have won Game 6 at home anyhow. They were a better, deeper team at that point. 

The Lakers were built for the regular season and get home court in the playoffs. The one time they were finally challenged in the weak west, they crumbled like a stack of twigs.

And the Lakers are lucky they got beat by the Rockets. The C's were going to sweep them if not. Nobody was stopping the C's that year.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rockets beat the Lakers with Olajuwon ejected from the game. And that was with the game tied. Even if Sampson missed it; they could have still won it in double OT. Also, the Rockets would have won Game 6 at home anyhow. They were a better, deeper team at that point.
> 
> The Lakers were built for the regular season and get home court in the playoffs. The one time they were finally challenged in the weak west, they crumbled like a stack of twigs.
> 
> And the Lakers are lucky they got beat by the Rockets. The C's were going to sweep them if not. Nobody was stopping the C's that year.


The Lakers were built for the regular season?

Is that why they made the Finals 9 out of 10 times in the 80's and won 5 of them?


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers
are the best
and
fuck the rest!​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rockets beat the Lakers with Olajuwon ejected from the game. And that was with the game tied. Even if Sampson missed it; they could have still won it in double OT. Also, the Rockets would have won Game 6 at home anyhow. They were a better, deeper team at that point.
> 
> The Lakers were built for the regular season and get home court in the playoffs. The one time they were finally challenged in the weak west, they crumbled like a stack of twigs.
> 
> And the Lakers are lucky they got beat by the Rockets. The C's were going to sweep them if not. Nobody was stopping the C's that year.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers were built for the regular season?
> 
> Is that why they made the Finals 9 out of 10 times in the 80's and won 5 of them?
Click to expand...


Yes; against who in the early and mid 80's in the West? Nobodies. Meanwhile, the C's, Pistons, Sixers, Bucks and Hawks beat the hell out of each other. By the late 80's they were going six and seven games in their series cos the Mavs and Jazz finally came on; and even then they needed some generous patented Stern officiating. And even still then, the better east teams were still beating the hell out of each other. 

Do you honestly believe for one second that if the C's were in the weak west and the Lakers were in the west, things wouldn't have been different?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rockets beat the Lakers with Olajuwon ejected from the game. And that was with the game tied. Even if Sampson missed it; they could have still won it in double OT. Also, the Rockets would have won Game 6 at home anyhow. They were a better, deeper team at that point.
> 
> The Lakers were built for the regular season and get home court in the playoffs. The one time they were finally challenged in the weak west, they crumbled like a stack of twigs.
> 
> And the Lakers are lucky they got beat by the Rockets. The C's were going to sweep them if not. Nobody was stopping the C's that year.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers were built for the regular season?
> 
> Is that why they made the Finals 9 out of 10 times in the 80's and won 5 of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; against who in the early and mid 80's in the West? Nobodies. Meanwhile, the C's, Pistons, Sixers, Bucks and Hawks beat the hell out of each other. By the late 80's they were going six and seven games in their series cos the Mavs and Jazz finally came on; and even then they needed some generous patented Stern officiating. And even still then, the better east teams were still beating the hell out of each other.
> 
> Do you honestly believe for one second that if the C's were in the weak west and the Lakers were in the west, things wouldn't have been different?
Click to expand...

The west was weak? Right!

You just got done praising one of those western teams a few posts ago.


----------



## Billo_Really

How 'bout that shot by Jeff Green?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers were built for the regular season?
> 
> Is that why they made the Finals 9 out of 10 times in the 80's and won 5 of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes; against who in the early and mid 80's in the West? Nobodies. Meanwhile, the C's, Pistons, Sixers, Bucks and Hawks beat the hell out of each other. By the late 80's they were going six and seven games in their series cos the Mavs and Jazz finally came on; and even then they needed some generous patented Stern officiating. And even still then, the better east teams were still beating the hell out of each other.
> 
> Do you honestly believe for one second that if the C's were in the weak west and the Lakers were in the west, things wouldn't have been different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The west was weak? Right!
> 
> You just got done praising one of those western teams a few posts ago.
Click to expand...


Yea, it took six years before the Lakers faced a real team in WC playoffs. Even when they didn't make the finals in 81, it's cos they couldn't get past the 40-42 Rockets.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> How 'bout that shot by Jeff Green?



How about the ghost foul on LBJ for the and one after he was allowed to hack at the ball himself? Hard to get too excited about WWE Basketball.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How about the ghost foul on LBJ for the and one after he was allowed to hack at the ball himself? Hard to get too excited about WWE Basketball.


That was a helluva in bounds pass and a helluva shot by Green.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the ghost foul on LBJ for the and one after he was allowed to hack at the ball himself? Hard to get too excited about WWE Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a helluva in bounds pass and a helluva shot by Green.
Click to expand...


That's true.


----------



## kiwiman127

I just have to leave a comment here.
The Minnesota Timberwolves FINALLY beat the Lakers!
 and


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> I just have to leave a comment here.
> The Minnesota Timberwolves FINALLY beat the Lakers!
> and


And in 2 years, Kevin Love will joining Russell Westbrook as the newest Lakers.


----------



## kiwiman127

Billo_Really said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to leave a comment here.
> The Minnesota Timberwolves FINALLY beat the Lakers!
> and
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2 years, Kevin Love will joining Russell Westbrook as the newest Lakers.
Click to expand...


And that's a good possibility.  This is something I suggested earlier a page or three back.   But since then I acquired a picture of K Love with a Tranny hooker and as a loyal wolves fan I can assure you K Love ain't going anywhere.  The guy has to learn to roll up the darkly tinted windows on his ride.


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> And that's a good possibility.  This is something I suggested earlier a page or three back.   But since then I acquired a picture of K Love with a Tranny hooker and as a loyal wolves fan I can assure you K Love ain't going anywhere.  The guy has to learn to roll up the darkly tinted windows on his ride.


Kevin Love is having an MVP season and he would be a great addition to the Lakers in 2015.


----------



## kiwiman127

Well, the Timberpups almost pulled out a LA sweep!  If the ball would have rolled one way on the rim in the last mini-seconds instead of the other way, we'd had a shot in overtime.
I thought the officials should have called interference when that one fan tried to adjust the roll of the ball on the rim by jumping up and hanging onto the net.  But he was too old, out of shape and his feet never left the floor!
Was that you Billo?


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> Well, the Timberpups almost pulled out a LA sweep!  If the ball would have rolled one way on the rim in the last mini-seconds instead of the other way, we'd had a shot in overtime.
> I thought the officials should have called interference when that one fan tried to adjust the roll of the ball on the rim by jumping up and hanging onto the net.  But he was too old, out of shape and his feet never left the floor!
> Was that you Billo?


I take the 5th!


----------



## Papageorgio

Nash is now out for at least two weeks with back issues.

The news in LA is at least they have won a couple games.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? this doesn't reflect on them at all, sometimes you can get taught by the best and still suck ass at your job.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does!
> 
> I means they can't teach worth a shit.
> 
> 
> Teach this, mother-fucker!
Click to expand...


No, it means Howard just doesn't get it. McHale and Hakeem are two of the best big men in the game.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to leave a comment here.
> The Minnesota Timberwolves FINALLY beat the Lakers!
> and
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2 years, Kevin Love will joining Russell Westbrook as the newest Lakers.
Click to expand...


They couldn't even keep Howard and you are expecting Love and Westbrook to join you? why?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> They couldn't even keep Howard and you are expecting Love and Westbrook to join you? why?


They were teammates in college.


----------



## Billo_Really

Xavier


Xavier


Xavier


Henry!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't even keep Howard and you are expecting Love and Westbrook to join you? why?
> 
> 
> 
> They were teammates in college.
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> And?


Where did they go to college?


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did they go to college?
Click to expand...


Maine.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Maine.


Nice try.

They're former Bruins and I don't mean Boston.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> They're former Bruins and I don't mean Boston.
Click to expand...


Is Kevin Love and Westbrook enough to compete with super teams like Miami?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Is Kevin Love and Westbrook enough to compete with super teams like Miami?


They will if they lure Lebron to LA in 2015.

BTW, Miami's not a super team this season.  

We'll see how they do now that they got Beasley.

When are they going to change the name of the C's to the New England Celtics?


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Kevin Love and Westbrook enough to compete with super teams like Miami?
> 
> 
> 
> They will if they lure Lebron to LA in 2015.
> 
> BTW, Miami's not a super team this season.
> 
> We'll see how they do now that they got Beasley.
> 
> When are they going to change the name of the C's to the New England Celtics?
Click to expand...


Miami has 4 all stars and a stacked bench, they are a super team. I don't see how Lebron goes to the Lakers, why should he?


----------



## kiwiman127

High_Gravity said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Kevin Love and Westbrook enough to compete with super teams like Miami?
> 
> 
> 
> They will if they lure Lebron to LA in 2015.
> 
> BTW, Miami's not a super team this season.
> 
> We'll see how they do now that they got Beasley.
> 
> When are they going to change the name of the C's to the New England Celtics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miami has 4 all stars and a stacked bench, they are a super team. I don't see how Lebron goes to the Lakers, why should he?
Click to expand...


Because they want to meet Jack Nicholson?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Miami has 4 all stars and a stacked bench, they are a super team. I don't see how Lebron goes to the Lakers, why should he?


Correction: They have 3 old-stars and 1 superstar heading to LA in 2015.

New England Celtics.  Has a nice ring to it, doncha think?


----------



## Papageorgio

When Kobe negotiates his last contract, and him being worth over $100 million, do you think he would take a league minimum to help sign better players and protect his legacy?


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> When Kobe negotiates his last contract, and him being worth over $100 million, do you think he would take a league minimum to help sign better players and protect his legacy?



When Kobe's done in 2015, do you know how far the Lakers will be under the salary cap?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Kobe negotiates his last contract, and him being worth over $100 million, do you think he would take a league minimum to help sign better players and protect his legacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Kobe's done in 2015, do you know how far the Lakers will be under the salary cap?
Click to expand...


I know, will he then resign for a lower amount, so the Lakers will be able to sign lots of other talent? If Kobe resigns with the Lakers it won't be $30 million a year but the Lakers will probably go $20 million a year. so if Kobe signed for less than $20 million the Lakers would have a lot of cap space and Kobe gets his legacy.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I know, will he then resign for a lower amount, so the Lakers will be able to sign lots of other talent? If Kobe resigns with the Lakers it won't be $30 million a year but the Lakers will probably go $20 million a year. so if Kobe signed for less than $20 million the Lakers would have a lot of cap space and Kobe gets his legacy.


I'm talking about when Kobe, Pau and Nash are off the team and the Lakers don't have any on those salary's to pay out anymore.  They could give max contracts to Lebron _*and *_Love _and _still get Westbrook.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami has 4 all stars and a stacked bench, they are a super team. I don't see how Lebron goes to the Lakers, why should he?
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: They have 3 old-stars and 1 superstar heading to LA in 2015.
> 
> New England Celtics.  Has a nice ring to it, doncha think?
Click to expand...


Ray Allen is old, Dwayne Wade and Bosh are not and neither is Lebron, if they threepeat this year and its highly likely they will those guys are not going anywhere. Why does Lebron need to go to LA? hes not Shaq he doesn't do movies or music, and he already has the world by the balls.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> When Kobe negotiates his last contract, and him being worth over $100 million, do you think he would take a league minimum to help sign better players and protect his legacy?



No.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Ray Allen is old, Dwayne Wade and Bosh are not and neither is Lebron, if they threepeat this year and its highly likely they will those guys are not going anywhere. Why does Lebron need to go to LA? hes not Shaq he doesn't do movies or music, and he already has the world by the balls.


And just how old are D-wades knees?


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen is old, Dwayne Wade and Bosh are not and neither is Lebron, if they threepeat this year and its highly likely they will those guys are not going anywhere. Why does Lebron need to go to LA? hes not Shaq he doesn't do movies or music, and he already has the world by the balls.
> 
> 
> 
> And just how old are D-wades knees?
Click to expand...


Doesn't seem to matter, they've won 2 championships with him and even if he can't play they have a well rested Ray Allen who is playing like he is 25.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Doesn't seem to matter, they've won 2 championships with him and even if he can't play they have a well rested Ray Allen who is playing like he is 25.


Except that he's NOT 25!


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to matter, they've won 2 championships with him and even if he can't play they have a well rested Ray Allen who is playing like he is 25.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he's NOT 25!
Click to expand...


He looked like it in Game 6 of the Finals.


----------



## Billo_Really

Alright *H_G*, here's an interesting question...

_*"Do you think I can disrespect the C's more than you can disrespect the best franchise in team sports history?"*_

Be careful how you answer!

After losing 9 straight Finals, I've got a lot of built up hate.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> He looked like it in Game 6 of the Finals.


That was a year ago.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looked like it in Game 6 of the Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a year ago.
Click to expand...


Um no, more like 4 months and Ray Allen is still playing like an all star. Barring a season ending injury Miami is going all the way.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> Alright *H_G*, here's an interesting question...
> 
> _*"Do you think I can disrespect the C's more than you can disrespect the best franchise in team sports history?"*_
> 
> Be careful how you answer!
> 
> After losing 9 straight Finals, I've got a lot of built up hate.



I've never disrespected the Clippers.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I've never disrespected the Clippers.


Alright, you win!

That was pretty good!


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never disrespected the Clippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, you win!
> 
> That was pretty good!
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers get payback on the Warriors.

Sorry I didn't post this sooner, I had a heart attack Thursday and just got out of the hospital about an hour ago.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Lakers get payback on the Warriors.
> 
> Sorry I didn't post this sooner, I had a heart attack Thursday and just got out of the hospital about an hour ago.



Glad you're okay. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Glad you're okay. Please take care of yourself.


I wish it was that simple.

But thanks, anyway.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're okay. Please take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was that simple.
> 
> But thanks, anyway.
Click to expand...


You going to need to change diet, is it going to be an issue for awhile? 

I may give you a bad time but I do look forward to your posts.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> You going to need to change diet, is it going to be an issue for awhile?
> 
> I may give you a bad time but I do look forward to your posts.


You said exactly what the cardiologist said.

And you're right, this is going to be an issue.


----------



## Billo_Really

That game tonight really pissed me off!

Some Laker players have the court sense of a rock!

There were so many interceptions, I thought RGIII had jumped leagues.


----------



## Billo_Really

We kicked major ass tonight, then tried to give the game away.

If we would've lost that game, I would've converted to Judaism.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers are finding their identity as a team.

The inbound pass to Wesley Walker was pretty good!


----------



## Billo_Really

*Kobe will be back Friday!​*


----------



## Papageorgio

BLAZERS WIN AGAIN!!

What a good team they have finally put together.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> BLAZERS WIN AGAIN!!
> 
> What a good team they have finally put together.


Somebody will get hurt, they always do.

Do you hear Hibbert say he needs to wear a cup when he plays against Aldridge?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLAZERS WIN AGAIN!!
> 
> What a good team they have finally put together.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody will get hurt, they always do.
> 
> Do you hear Hibbert say he needs to wear a cup when he plays against Aldridge?
Click to expand...


Hadn't heard that, both Indiana and Portland are really playing well. Indiana has an 8 game lead in their division.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Lakers are a huge joke son.


----------



## Papageorgio

Kobe now makes his announcements on Facebook. Now that is funny.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Kobe now makes his announcements on Facebook. Now that is funny.


Sunday, Kobe's gonna be _*in your face!*_


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe now makes his announcements on Facebook. Now that is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, Kobe's gonna be _*in your face!*_
Click to expand...


I won't be playing in that game, so I doubt it.

I have been impressed with the Kobeless Lakers, so far.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I won't be playing in that game, so I doubt it.
> 
> I have been impressed with the Kobeless Lakers, so far.


Kobe is in the Hizzell, tonight!


----------



## Asclepias

Kobe may never return to top form again. I dont like him but i was hoping he played better.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Kobe may never return to top form again. I dont like him but i was hoping he played better.


Nobody played well tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wow what a return, a loss to the Raptors at home, keep it up.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe may never return to top form again. I dont like him but i was hoping he played better.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody played well tonight.
Click to expand...


Amir Johnson did.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Amir Johnson did.


Tell me about it.

Defense gets you rings.

There wasn't any tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amir Johnson did.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.
> 
> Defense gets you rings.
> 
> There wasn't any tonight.
Click to expand...


Dude Kobe and Gasol isn't enough, this isn't 2009. Without another star in there the Lakers will stay a .500 team.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Dude Kobe and Gasol isn't enough, this isn't 2009. Without another star in there the Lakers will stay a .500 team.


They got stars.  They're just a little rough around the edges, but that will smooth over time.

Did you know, the Lakers have the best bench in the NBA?  

And the 2nd best bench, isn't even close.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Kobe and Gasol isn't enough, this isn't 2009. Without another star in there the Lakers will stay a .500 team.
> 
> 
> 
> They got stars.  They're just a little rough around the edges, but that will smooth over time.
> 
> Did you know, the Lakers have the best bench in the NBA?
> 
> And the 2nd best bench, isn't even close.
Click to expand...


They have to, the starting five aren't very good.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be playing in that game, so I doubt it.
> 
> I have been impressed with the Kobeless Lakers, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe is in the Hizzell, tonight!
Click to expand...


Kobe lost tonight


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Kobe and Gasol isn't enough, this isn't 2009. Without another star in there the Lakers will stay a .500 team.
> 
> 
> 
> They got stars.  They're just a little rough around the edges, but that will smooth over time.
> 
> Did you know, the Lakers have the best bench in the NBA?
> 
> And the 2nd best bench, isn't even close.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHA! Bullshit! Miamis bench is the best, Beasley would start in LA and so would Ray Allen without Kobe, I'd take the Celtics bench over the Lakers too.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Bullshit! Miamis bench is the best, Beasley would start in LA and so would Ray Allen without Kobe, I'd take the Celtics bench over the Lakers too.


Check out the numbers.

The Lakers have the highest scoring bench in the NBA.

That's a fact!


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA! Bullshit! Miamis bench is the best, Beasley would start in LA and so would Ray Allen without Kobe, I'd take the Celtics bench over the Lakers too.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the numbers.
> 
> The Lakers have the highest scoring bench in the NBA.
> 
> That's a fact!
Click to expand...


Thats because their starters are a joke.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA! Bullshit! Miamis bench is the best, Beasley would start in LA and so would Ray Allen without Kobe, I'd take the Celtics bench over the Lakers too.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the numbers.
> 
> The Lakers have the highest scoring bench in the NBA.
> 
> That's a fact!
Click to expand...


Every bench player out played the starters last night.

The starters in LA suck.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Every bench player out played the starters last night.
> 
> The starters in LA suck.


Wanna make a bet on Christmas Day?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Thats because their starters are a joke.


Christmas Day we're gonna see who's bench is better.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Bullshit! Miamis bench is the best, Beasley would start in LA and so would Ray Allen without Kobe, I'd take the Celtics bench over the Lakers too.


Where did the Celtics find that coach?


----------



## trams

Suns beat them last night!


----------



## Billo_Really

trams said:


> Suns beat them last night!


That's what you get when you don't play defense and get outrebounded by 10.


----------



## Billo_Really

There seems to be a civil war brewing in Lakerland between D' Antoni and Kobi.

_More on this later..._


----------



## GHook93

Billo_Really said:


> Kobe to play until he's 40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Boo-yah!



Good for you! Kobe is an OLD (meaning he is playing well older than his current age) 35 due to the length of his career and is injury prone. He is well past his prime, as is Gasol and Nash.

He had a great career and is definitely in the top 5 ever conversation (with MJ, LBJ, Magic and the Big O), he has accomplished a top and deserve respect. However, now he can not carry a team. He would be a decent 3rd option for a contender.


----------



## Billo_Really

GHook93 said:


> Good for you! Kobe is an OLD (meaning he is playing well older than his current age) 35 due to the length of his career and is injury prone. He is well past his prime, as is Gasol and Nash.
> 
> He had a great career and is definitely in the top 5 ever conversation (with MJ, LBJ, Magic and the Big O), he has accomplished a top and deserve respect. However, now he can not carry a team. He would be a decent 3rd option for a contender.


What, no Wilt?


----------



## High_Gravity

Kobe Bryant is doing the same thing Allen Iverson did before he retired, he is trying to carry a team when he is just not capable of it. This is not 2009 anymore.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Kobe Bryant is doing the same thing Allen Iverson did before he retired, he is trying to carry a team when he is just not capable of it. This is not 2009 anymore.


It's only been two games!

I believe I asked you a question earlier, are you going to answer it?

Where did you fuckers get that coach?


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakers need a few games but their bench is playing better than the starters, that's a bad sign.


----------



## GHook93

Billo_Really said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! Kobe is an OLD (meaning he is playing well older than his current age) 35 due to the length of his career and is injury prone. He is well past his prime, as is Gasol and Nash.
> 
> He had a great career and is definitely in the top 5 ever conversation (with MJ, LBJ, Magic and the Big O), he has accomplished a top and deserve respect. However, now he can not carry a team. He would be a decent 3rd option for a contender.
> 
> 
> 
> What, no Wilt?
Click to expand...


No Wilt. Wilt played against midgets and really his only challenge was the 6'9 Russel (probably a PF today) who got the best of him many nights. I put Hakeem, Shaq and Kareem over him.  

The top five is a tough crowd. I would take MJ, Magic, Lebron and Kobe over any of the great centers. Then you arguments for one of the great centers (Wilt, Shaq, Hakeem and Russel), Tim Duncan, maybe Dr. J, Bird, West, Baylor, along with the Big O.

If you want my top 10 in order:
(1) MJ (sorry Chicago Bias)
(2) LBJ (Yes I think he has overtaken Kobe and Magic)
(3) Kobe (Yes I put him over Magic, he is as close to a clone of MJ as you can get)
(4) Magic (6'8 pg that could play any position including center)
(5) Shaq (I will get slack for this, but unlike Wilt, Shaq had monster centers like Robinson, Ewing, Hakeem, Bradley, Mutombo, etc. he had to go against and still overpowered them. He was the most dominate force in the league ever. If he could hit FT, he would have been #1)
(6) Duncan (Mr. Fundamental)
(7) Big O (Averaged a triple double, nuf said)
(8) Bird (Lights out shooter)
(9) Dr. J (He is right their with MJ and LBJ with high flying scoring)
(10) Hakeem/Wilt/Russel tied


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Kobe Bryant is doing the same thing Allen Iverson did before he retired, he is trying to carry a team when he is just not capable of it. This is not 2009 anymore.



Big difference. Kobe won the championships to cement his legacy amongst the greatest of the greats. Iverson did not!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant is doing the same thing Allen Iverson did before he retired, he is trying to carry a team when he is just not capable of it. This is not 2009 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference. Kobe won the championships to cement his legacy amongst the greatest of the greats. Iverson did not!
Click to expand...


Duncan did too but hes not burying his team financially, if Kobe was smart he'd take less money so the Lakers can bring another star in. Their fucked now.


----------



## Billo_Really

GHook93 said:


> No Wilt. Wilt played against midgets and really his only challenge was the 6'9 Russel (probably a PF today) who got the best of him many nights. I put Hakeem, Shaq and Kareem over him.
> 
> The top five is a tough crowd. I would take MJ, Magic, Lebron and Kobe over any of the great centers. Then you arguments for one of the great centers (Wilt, Shaq, Hakeem and Russel), Tim Duncan, maybe Dr. J, Bird, West, Baylor, along with the Big O.
> 
> If you want my top 10 in order:
> (1) MJ (sorry Chicago Bias)
> (2) LBJ (Yes I think he has overtaken Kobe and Magic)
> (3) Kobe (Yes I put him over Magic, he is as close to a clone of MJ as you can get)
> (4) Magic (6'8 pg that could play any position including center)
> (5) Shaq (I will get slack for this, but unlike Wilt, Shaq had monster centers like Robinson, Ewing, Hakeem, Bradley, Mutombo, etc. he had to go against and still overpowered them. He was the most dominate force in the league ever. If he could hit FT, he would have been #1)
> (6) Duncan (Mr. Fundamental)
> (7) Big O (Averaged a triple double, nuf said)
> (8) Bird (Lights out shooter)
> (9) Dr. J (He is right their with MJ and LBJ with high flying scoring)
> (10) Hakeem/Wilt/Russel tied


Wilt could do today, everything he did back then.

He was the strongest player ever to play in the NBA.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Lakers are a .500 team, if that. They need to do some serious rebuilding. Tank the season and get a good draft pick.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The Lakers are a .500 team, if that. They need to do some serious rebuilding. Tank the season and get a good draft pick.


Kobe, is returning to Kobe.

Time to embrace the horror.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Billo_Really said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your problem, asshole?
> 
> You do realize this is Kobe Country?
Click to expand...


The Rapist?


----------



## Papageorgio

I see Rip City is back up and running. What the heck they are 21-4. Is it mirrors or have they totally bought into Shotts system?


----------



## High_Gravity

All Portland needs is a star like Melo and they will be a championship contender.


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Rapist?


That's only in Denver.

Just ask Vanessa.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> All Portland needs is a star like Melo and they will be a championship contender.


You don't consider LaMarcus a Melo?


----------



## Billo_Really

Alright, so we lost tonight.

I still gotta big dick!


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Portland needs is a star like Melo and they will be a championship contender.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider LaMarcus a Melo?
Click to expand...


LA is an all star, not a top tier, but a Melo would ruin that team. Portland has good chemistry and solid game plan. I don't think they can win it all and are an all star type player away.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Portland needs is a star like Melo and they will be a championship contender.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider LaMarcus a Melo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA is an all star, not a top tier, but a Melo would ruin that team. Portland has good chemistry and solid game plan. I don't think they can win it all and are an all star type player away.
Click to expand...


Who would you suggest they get? I still think they need another star to be elite.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider LaMarcus a Melo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA is an all star, not a top tier, but a Melo would ruin that team. Portland has good chemistry and solid game plan. I don't think they can win it all and are an all star type player away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would you suggest they get? I still think they need another star to be elite.
Click to expand...


Lillard, Mathews and Batum have stepped it up. Maybe a Brooks Lopez. Melo to me is poison, it is all about Melo and it held down the Nuggets and isn't helping the Knicks. 

If anything Portland should not trade, LA, Lillard or Batum. a Hibbert would make this team unbeatable. 

If the Blazers had taken Durante over Oden, we wouldn't be having this conversation and the Blazers would be an elite team.


----------



## Billo_Really

So the Celtics are trying to off Rondo to the Kings?  Wow!


----------



## Billo_Really

Paul George was fouled!


----------



## High_Gravity

Kobes out 6 weeks dude.


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> So the Celtics are trying to off Rondo to the Kings?  Wow!



I hope not.


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck!​

Fuck!​

Fuck!​

Fuck!​

Fuck!​

Fuck!​


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Kobes out 6 weeks dude.



That is another big blow to the Lakers. I wonder if all the games Kobe has played has finally caught to him.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> That is another big blow to the Lakers. I wonder if all the games Kobe has played has finally caught to him.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmY7ttVNiWo]Knute Rockne Speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etCSfVo-X2o]Vince Lombardi Best Speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bw1a_O2m48]Greatest Film Scenes - Dog Day Afternoon - Attica! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

All these injuries are driving me up a wall.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers suck!

They should just cut Gasol.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers kicked ass, bitches!

We're on our way back!


----------



## Papageorgio

A home win over the team with the worst western conference record. Snaps a how many game losing streak? 

Got to see more than that.


----------



## Billo_Really

Magic Johnson goes off on Laker owner Jim Buss.  He say's Jim Buss is the problem and he needs to stop trying to prove a point that he's as good as his dad was.  He's not.  His dad surrounded himself with smart basketball people like Jerry West.  Jim thinks he can do this on his own and look what that has done to the team.

5 losses in a row. 11 out of 12 losses.  The team takes a break in the 3rd quarter.  Nobody is playing inspired basketball. There is no team identity.  No direction.  No plan.  Just Jim.


----------



## Billo_Really

Next time we play Phoenix, somebody's gotta take that big fucking center Len out.  I mean physically out of the game and physically out of the league, or on the disabled list.  We need to fuck him up!  And I mean hurt him!


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> Next time we play Phoenix, somebody's gotta take that big fucking center Len out.  I mean physically out of the game and physically out of the league, or on the disabled list.  We need to fuck him up!  And I mean hurt him!



LOL why? because he kicked the Lakers asses?


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> LOL why? because he kicked the Lakers asses?


No, because he did a _*McHale on Rambis *_move.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Magic Johnson goes off on Laker owner Jim Buss.  He say's Jim Buss is the problem and he needs to stop trying to prove a point that he's as good as his dad was.  He's not.  His dad surrounded himself with smart basketball people like Jerry West.  Jim thinks he can do this on his own and look what that has done to the team.
> 
> 5 losses in a row. 11 out of 12 losses.  The team takes a break in the 3rd quarter.  Nobody is playing inspired basketball. There is no team identity.  No direction.  No plan.  Just Jim.



Jim is doing a great job, I love the guy, I haven't seen a bigger mess than this team in years! Hell, he is over paying Kobe! How the hell did he screw that up?

Go Blazers!


----------



## Billo_Really

Everybody needs to back off Kobe!


----------



## Papageorgio

Shit, I haven't thought about Kobe in months, the Lakers are irrelevant.


----------



## High_Gravity

Is Kobe Bryant the reason for the Los Angeles Lakers downfall 

Kobe got roasted in this article by the same people who worshipped him a few years ago.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Is Kobe Bryant the reason for the Los Angeles Lakers downfall
> 
> Kobe got roasted in this article by the same people who worshipped him a few years ago.



Kobe is way overpaid, he has made it impossible to sign talent because of no cap space and players around the league don't want to play with his ego. He has made the Lakers irrelevant.

Congrats to Kobe and the Lakers, they screwed each other.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Kobe Bryant the reason for the Los Angeles Lakers downfall
> 
> Kobe got roasted in this article by the same people who worshipped him a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe is way overpaid, he has made it impossible to sign talent because of no cap space and players around the league don't want to play with his ego. He has made the Lakers irrelevant.
> 
> Congrats to Kobe and the Lakers, they screwed each other.
Click to expand...

 
With the spectacle Kobe caused with Dwight Howard he completely alientated other stars from wanting to come there, they will have to wait until Kobe retires to attract new stars.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> 'bout fuckin' time we won!
> 
> I still want Mike Brown fired!


  I dont care about the lakers now but they were fun to watch when they had magic johnson,jamesworthy,jabbar and ramsey.it was always fun to watch them square off against the celtics in the championship.I always liked watching those games and this is coming from a guy who hates basketball.


----------



## Billo_Really

9/11 inside job said:


> I dont care about the lakers now but they were fun to watch when they had magic johnson,jamesworthy,jabbar and ramsey.it was always fun to watch them square off against the celtics in the championship.I always liked watching those games and this is coming from a guy who hates basketball.


Ramsey?

Which one you talkin' about?  The Egyptian King, or the coach of the '77 Trailblazers?  There was no "ramsey" on the Lakers.  There was a Rambis, but no ramsey.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> With the spectacle Kobe caused with Dwight Howard he completely alientated other stars from wanting to come there, they will have to wait until Kobe retires to attract new stars.


Chris Paul wanted to come here.  Mello wanted to come here.  Kevin Love wanted to come here.  Saying stars don't want to come here, is just Henry Abbott bullshit.  No different than anything coming out of Beantown.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh yeah its been a while.i know someone here in town named ramsey so thats where that came from and liek i said,its bee a while.lol.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Kobe is way overpaid, he has made it impossible to sign talent because of no cap space and players around the league don't want to play with his ego. He has made the Lakers irrelevant.
> 
> Congrats to Kobe and the Lakers, they screwed each other.


He didn't ask for that contract, they "offered" it to him.


----------



## Billo_Really

9/11 inside job said:


> oh yeah its been a while.i know someone here in town named ramsey so thats where that came from and liek i said,its bee a while.lol.


Kobe scored 27 last night.  A recent poll of all the GM's in the league, voted Kobe No.2 as the person you want taking the last shot in a game.  He tied with Lebron.  Both received 7.5% of the vote.  The winner was Kevin Durant.  He got 76.5% of the vote.

Kobe did win "toughest man in the league", among all the GM's.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Shit, I haven't thought about Kobe in months, the Lakers are irrelevant.


Well, you can go fuck your sisters ugly friend.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Is Kobe Bryant the reason for the Los Angeles Lakers downfall
> 
> Kobe got roasted in this article by the same people who worshipped him a few years ago.


Did you see that *30 by 30* special last night on the '70 Knicks?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I haven't thought about Kobe in months, the Lakers are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can go fuck your sisters ugly friend.
Click to expand...


No way would I fuck your mom!


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe is way overpaid, he has made it impossible to sign talent because of no cap space and players around the league don't want to play with his ego. He has made the Lakers irrelevant.
> 
> Congrats to Kobe and the Lakers, they screwed each other.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't ask for that contract, they "offered" it to him.
Click to expand...

Then let's not hear Kobe bitch about no talent around him. He knew damn well that his contract would strap the lakers because of the cap.


----------



## Billo_Really

Steve Nash is out for the season.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> No way would I fuck your mom!


Ha, my mom don't have friends!


----------



## Billo_Really

After watching "When the Garden was Eden" the other night...

Best passing team in NBA history:

1. '70 Knicks
2. '77 Trailblazers
3. '86 Celtics​


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> After watching "When the Garden was Eden" the other night...
> 
> Best passing team in NBA history:
> 
> 1. '70 Knicks
> 2. '77 Trailblazers
> 3. '86 Celtics​



I'd take Walton and the 77 Blazers,
86 Celtics
70 Knicks.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Billo_Really

Good bye Steve Nash!

Is it too late to blame Bush?


----------



## Papageorgio

You can blame Bush or actually Red Auerbach is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Billo_Really said:


> Ramsey?
> 
> Which one you talkin' about?  The Egyptian King, or the coach of the '77 Trailblazers?  There was no "ramsey" on the Lakers.  There was a Rambis, but no ramsey.



Ramsey is the guy on the Bud Light commercial; 
<iframe src="//Bud Light TV Commercial Ramsey -iSpot.tv" scrolling="no" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="355" width="560"></iframe>

Go GS Warriors


----------



## Papageorgio

Treeshepherd said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsey?
> 
> Which one you talkin' about?  The Egyptian King, or the coach of the '77 Trailblazers?  There was no "ramsey" on the Lakers.  There was a Rambis, but no ramsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsey is the guy on the Bud Light commercial;
> <iframe src="//Bud Light TV Commercial Ramsey -iSpot.tv" scrolling="no" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="355" width="560"></iframe>
> 
> Go GS Warriors
Click to expand...


How do you think Kerr will do coaching the Warriors? He has a lot of talent to work with, do you see him doing better or worse than Jackson?


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> How do you think Kerr will do coaching the Warriors? He has a lot of talent to work with, do you see him doing better or worse than Jackson?


The only thing Kerr needs to do, is roll out the basketball.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers are looking good tonight.

Thank God Michael Jordan is such a shitty owner.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Billo_Really said:


> The Lakers are looking good tonight.
> 
> Thank God Michael Jordan is such a shitty owner.


Lance Stephenson should blow in Kobe's ear in the 4th Quarter. That'll rattle him.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Lance Stephenson should blow in Kobe's ear in the 4th Quarter. That'll rattle him.


That would be a mistake.  Kobe don't get rattled. 

Have you ever faked throwing the ball in someone's face?  And put your other hand inches away from someone's face to stop the ball, just to see them flinch? At the very least, blink their eyes.  It's a natural reaction, if you do it right and they're not expecting it.

Well, Matt Barnes tried that on Kobe when he was with the Orlando Magic.  He acted like he was going to take the ball out of bounds and then "wham", threw it in Kobe's face.  Kobe didn't flinch.  Kobe didn't blink.  Kobe didn't react at all.


----------



## Billo_Really

This is a good game.  And tomorrow night, it's Spurs vs Clippers in this building.


----------



## Billo_Really

At the risk of sounding like the Huggy of Roundball, the Lakers got their first road victory of the season last night against the Hawks and Kobe is leading the league in scoring.

Oh, I almost forgot, _*SWAGGY P IS BACKI!*_


----------



## Billo_Really

That's 2 in row bitches!

_*SWAGGY P* is in the house!_


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakers, worst record in the Western Conference.

So, will the Lakers be able to keep pace with Philadelphia? They are already 3 games behind.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Lakers, worst record in the Western Conference.
> 
> So, will the Lakers be able to keep pace with Philadelphia? They are already 3 games behind.


Not as long as we have the leading scorer in the NBA.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Kobe is shooting 38.8%. He won't let anyone else shoot, which is why he leads the NBA in scoring. He continues to destroy the Lakers with his salary and his performance. And that's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Kobe is shooting 38.8%. He won't let anyone else shoot, which is why he leads the NBA in scoring. He continues to destroy the Lakers with his salary and his performance. And that's perfectly fine with me.


He had a triple-double and the Lakers are 1-0 against the east.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Denial is not just a river in Egypt


----------



## Papageorgio

Yeah, the Lakers should be able to win 20-25 games this year and with no room under the cap, another 25-30 next year.

But hey, they got the leading scorer, shooting in the upper 30's and 29% from 3pt land.

Sad, the powerhouse of the Lakers is history, players don't want to be there, hell I think the owners hate being there.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Yeah, the Lakers should be able to win 20-25 games this year and with no room under the cap, another 25-30 next year.
> 
> But hey, they got the leading scorer, shooting in the upper 30's and 29% from 3pt land.
> 
> Sad, the powerhouse of the Lakers is history, players don't want to be there, hell I think the owners hate being there.



*Swaggy P is in the house!*

(Lakers defeat World Champs in front of the people they love)​


----------



## Papageorgio

Wow, two in a row, he'll if the Lakers win 11 in a row, they will be at .500 and Kobe will still be crying.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I watched that game last night. The Lakeshow should have won it in regulation. But they gutted it out and Shwaggley Pea drained a miracle as the final seconds dissipated.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> I watched that game last night. The Lakeshow should have won it in regulation. But they gutted it out and Shwaggley Pea drained a miracle as the final seconds dissipated.


Against the world champion San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kobe has just been fouled and is going to the line 1 point from tying Michael Jordan.


----------



## Billo_Really

That's it!  Kobe is No.3 on the NBA all-time scoring list.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Black Mamba is the all-time leader in missed shots


----------



## Papageorgio

Kobe is THE reason the Lakers have a terrible record and they have no future until the ugly Kobe contract is gone.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I thought they made a good draft pick in Julius Randle. Sorry to see him get hurt. 

At this point I'm feeling sorry for the Lakers. It's an entirely new experience for me.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers are not playing, but does anyone realize the significance of the game tonight in Memphis?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Warriors travel to Staples tonight. Hopefully they can deal with the pressure of Nicholson and Dianne Cannon staring at them


----------



## Treeshepherd

I'm walking to the bar tonight to watch this game. Lake Show vs Warriors. You wanna make a bet? I'll give you 6 points. If the Warriors win by 7 or more, you have to post a reply to my mountain climbing post, and say it's interesting. If you win, I have to admit in this thread that Kobe is the most talented scorer of all time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I hate basketball but I sure like watching the Lakers from time to time. Reason? they got the coolest looking uniforms in the country just like my future LA RAMS always had the coolest looking uni's bar none.was great to see them in those digs in last sundays game.cant wait to see them in the LA sun next year. california has the coolest looking colors of teams.the LA RAMS colors best in the NFL,lakers colors best in the NBA,the chargers with their blue and yellows as well,used to really be awesome when they had the yellow pants,and of course UCLA with their powder blue unis.


----------



## Treeshepherd

No NFL team in LA next year. The tribe has spoken. And Southern Cali is an armpit, anyway. Anything south of Monterey is terrible.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Actually, Big Sur is cool, and so is Joshua Tree.


----------



## Papageorgio

Treeshepherd said:


> No NFL team in LA next year. The tribe has spoken. And Southern Cali is an armpit, anyway. Anything south of Monterey is terrible.


No NFL in LA next year, however the Lakers aren't playing basketball anymore either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


Papageorgio said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No NFL team in LA next year. The tribe has spoken. And Southern Cali is an armpit, anyway. Anything south of Monterey is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> No NFL in LA next year, however the Lakers aren't playing basketball anymore either.
Click to expand...


NO NFL in LA next year? oh REALLY troll?


News to Scheffer - NFL Commissioner Pete Rozelle told baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey  that no NFL team will be moving to Indianapolis in 1984
so much for the no  NFL in LA next year ..Not my fault you are too lazy to read my rebuttals that debunked the unsubstaniated RUMOR miserable fail.
man you're  idiot.you actually believe the owners work for goddell when its the other way around and actually dont get it that godell is poweless to stop him.


----------



## Papageorgio

I guess we will see, but I think LA will get a team in a couple years but not next year. 

911 do you have enough confidence to back your claim? If the Rams don't move by February 15, 2015, or announce the move, you will never post anymore on the subject.

And quit crapping on other threads about it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

see pooper here thinks that godell is like our facist dictater obama where he can order the NFL owners around like Obama does with us. that the owners work for goddell instead in reality,its the other way around.Kroneke only needs the approval of the amjority of the owners to move,he is powerless to stop him just like rozelll was powerless to stop irsey from moving when he said there the colts would not be able to move to indianapolis in 1984.miserable fail.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> see pooper here thinks that godell is like our facist dictater obama where he can order the NFL owners around like Obama does with us. that the owners work for goddell instead in reality,its the other way around.Kroneke only needs the approval of the amjority of the owners to move,he is powerless to stop him just like rozelll was powerless to stop irsey from moving when he said there the colts would not be able to move to indianapolis in 1984.miserable fail.



I put it out there, you going to ignore it?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Sorry911, no team in LA next year. Hate to be the bearer of bad news. I guess that makes me a troll


----------



## Treeshepherd

Shoulda bet me tonight. I got off easy.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> No NFL in LA next year, however the Lakers aren't playing basketball anymore either.


Not if you talk to the Splash Brothers!


----------



## Papageorgio

The Lakers are 10 games below .500, if Laker fans are happy with that, more power to you. At least they have adjusted to losing well.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakers are challenging for the top spot. Minnesota is now in their reach


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> Sorry911, no team in LA next year. Hate to be the bearer of bad news. I guess that makes me a troll


No you aren't.


Treeshepherd said:


> Sorry911, no team in LA next year. Hate to be the bearer of bad news. I guess that makes me a troll



No unlike pooper,YOUR not,not unless you are like troll rightwinger who insists they are NEVER coming back even after he made the announcement in January that he plans to build an NFL stadium in LA.

right not its 50/50 for this year,100% for 2016,wont know for sure till the end of june,thought we would know for sure by feb 15th but new information has come up SINCE then that I did not know about which I have covered on that thread recently.

I have to believe it will STILL be this year,who in the NFL wants to have a lameduck season in the Midwest with a a deserted stadium knowing your team will be gone after this year? makes no sense.Nobody wants that or wants to see that.

as far as the Lakers go,cant wait till Koby retires.I like the old Lakers from the 80's with magic and company but Koby gives a bad name to that organization.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^.


----------



## Papageorgio

Yes you did.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billo_Really

Alright bitches, what day is it?

It's the day Kobe Bryant was cleared to play basketball again!

_Oooh-rah!_


----------



## Papageorgio

Well I think Kobe will play 40 games this year and the Lakers will win 30- 35 games. Then Kobe will ride off into the sunset.


----------



## GHook93

Billo_Really said:


> Alright bitches, what day is it?
> 
> It's the day Kobe Bryant was cleared to play basketball again!
> 
> _Oooh-rah!_


Aren't you the fool that thinks Kobe isn't even in the top ten of all time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billo_Really

GHook93 said:


> Aren't you the fool that thinks Kobe isn't even in the top ten of all time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listen dude, I can make another list!


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Well I think Kobe will play 40 games this year and the Lakers will win 30- 35 games. Then Kobe will ride off into the sunset.


Don't you mean, _"Ride off on Sunset"?_


----------



## Treeshepherd

Did the Lakers really sign Ron Artest?


----------



## Rocko

Treeshepherd said:


> Did the Lakers really sign Ron Artest?



Lol What a clown move, right?


----------



## Papageorgio

Lol! He will probably play better than Kobe.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Did the Lakers really sign Ron Artest?


He's there to translate Kobe to the youngbloods and mentor Julius Randall.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> Lol What a clown move, right?


He's not there to put in serious minutes.

He might get 10 a game (if that).


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Lol! He will probably play better than Kobe.


Go fuck yourself!


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He will probably play better than Kobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself!
Click to expand...


Kobe is old and fragile, I'd be surprised if Kobe plays 50 games this year.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Kobe is old and fragile, I'd be surprised if Kobe plays 50 games this year.


Oh yeah?  Kobe's gonna average 50 minutes a game this year!

_No, wait..._


----------



## Treeshepherd

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He will probably play better than Kobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself!
Click to expand...

That's not a very meta world peace thing to say.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> That's not a very meta world peace thing to say.


He threw beer at me!


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a very meta world peace thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> He threw beer at me!
Click to expand...


I'd never waste beer like that!


----------



## Treeshepherd

_He threw beer at me!_ Hilarious.


----------



## Billo_Really

As far as DeAngelo Russell putting "it" up_*................he ain't no Gail Goodrich!*_


----------



## Billo_Really

Laker rebounding is horrible.


----------



## Papageorgio

Are the Lakers playing this year? Has Kobe retired?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Papageorgio said:


> Are the Lakers playing this year? Has Kobe retired?



Kobe announced he's retiring after this year. No shit? Now can he go out in style setting the all time lowest FG %? Otherwise it's anti-climactic.


----------



## Papageorgio

Kobe announced just in time for the Lakers game in his hometown of Philly. 0-18 taking on 2-14. This is a big game for both teams, if Philly can mange to lose, they will take a four game lead. I know that the Lakers will have to overcome the motivation to win after Kobe's announcement. Something tells me the can lower their expectations and lose the road game and close to with in two of the 76ers.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Are the Lakers playing this year? Has Kobe retired?


Wow,  you called it on November 22nd.  He is going to retire.  Nice call.  How did you do on football sunday?  I was thinking about you watching the results.  You may have rebounded a little from your shaky start of losing all three games on Thanksgiving.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Lakers playing this year? Has Kobe retired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe announced he's retiring after this year. No shit? Now can he go out in style setting the all time lowest FG %? Otherwise it's anti-climactic.
Click to expand...

Doesn't take away from his amazing career.  He was MJ after MJ and he was Lebron before Lebron was Lebron.  You dig?  He was the greatest of that generation.  One of the GOAT.  I hated him but that only means I hated him winning.  Hated the attitude, fighting with Shaq.  He was a little bit of a little bitch.  And I'm glad he didn't catch MJ's 6 rings.  But I respect the player and the man.  

Just like Bird and Magic didn't like each other, I don't like Kobe.  He won too much and my Pistons didn't win enough.  But we did beat Kobe in 2004.  That was fun.  Hall of Famer, retire his number, one of the GOAT.  Glad to see him go.


----------



## Treeshepherd

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Lakers playing this year? Has Kobe retired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe announced he's retiring after this year. No shit? Now can he go out in style setting the all time lowest FG %? Otherwise it's anti-climactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't take away from his amazing career.  He was MJ after MJ and he was Lebron before Lebron was Lebron.  You dig?  He was the greatest of that generation.  One of the GOAT.  I hated him but that only means I hated him winning.  Hated the attitude, fighting with Shaq.  He was a little bit of a little bitch.  And I'm glad he didn't catch MJ's 6 rings.  But I respect the player and the man.
> 
> Just like Bird and Magic didn't like each other, I don't like Kobe.  He won too much and my Pistons didn't win enough.  But we did beat Kobe in 2004.  That was fun.  Hall of Famer, retire his number, one of the GOAT.  Glad to see him go.
Click to expand...


For me, the epic battles were against the Kings; Vladdy, Webber, Bibby, etc.. For two years the championship game for all intents and purposes was btwn Kings and the Kobe/Shaq/Horry/Fisher Lakers. Adelman vs Phil Jackson.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> For me, the epic battles were against the Kings; Vladdy, Webber, Bibby, etc...


I must be getting old; at first glance, I thought you were referring to Henry Bibby?


----------



## Papageorgio

The 76ers are doing the best they can but the Lakers are having none of it. Looks like the Lakers will hold on to lose.


----------



## Billo_Really

The coach of the Lakers next season will be.....


....Luke Walton.


----------



## Billo_Really

This is a happy day in Lakerland!

Mitch and Jim are gone (so is Black).

It's Magic Time!


----------



## Billo_Really

How 'bout that bitches, the Lakers are in the top 3 lottery pics.


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck Boston!


----------



## Billo_Really

At least the Lakers get Lonzo Ball.


----------



## Papageorgio

Hopefully Ball will be better than his $500 sneakers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

